# [Project] Goby's TT Armor LCS Build



## gobygoby

Hi Overclockers! I'm Goby. I new here and this is my first real build/mod. My first personal computer I helped build about 13 years ago with stock, boring parts on my first personal computer. It was a whopping 433 Mhz!! Since then my next upgrades where to a no name 700 Mhz stock boring beige POS. my last computer was a decent Sony Vaio 1.3 Ghz that lasted me about 6 years. I have upgraded the ram, video card, few extra ports....nothin' fancy.

Well, the time has come to get back up to date. I have been researching my new rig since about January. I have visited numerous forums and sites reading, reading, reading and then reading some more. My build should be dedicated to Overclock.net,Tom's Hardware, Dell, FrozenCPU, Xoxide, Newegg, TigerDirect, CrazyPC, thebestcasescenario.com.......and hundreds of other sites.

A little about me. I am currently a Web Designer for a mid size company. I am the only web guy!!! I maintain (or atleast try to) somewhere around 20-30 different sites, internal and external. I am a busy guy! I got my BA in New Media from Indiana University and a Certificate in Programming from Purdue. Also certified in SQL. My other hobby is sal****er aquariums which I now have less and less time for now that I have a new son! (7 months old). work and family is about all I have time for these days, but I got to squeeze in my crazy hobbies(as my wife would say) or I would go nuts!

Now on to the show...........

My new rig will consist of the following:
*Monitor*: 19" LCD Ultrasharp x 2
*Power Supply*: ULTRA 550W X2-Connect Power Supply - Titanium w/ Blue UV
*Case*: Thermaltake Armor LCS Black
*HDD*:Western Digital Raptor 74GB 3.5" Serial ATA150 Hard Drive(2) & 1 Western Digital Raptor 150GB 3.5" Serial ATA150 Hard Drive
*Liquid Cooling*: This is already built into the case, but I upgraded the pump and added in some extras: Danger Den MAZE4 Chipset Block(Northbridge), Danger Den MAZE4 Chipset Block(Southbridge), KOOLANCE RAM-30-V06 Memory Cooling Block, Innovatek Tank-O-Matic - External Reservoir, Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ 3/8" Conversion Kit (317 GPH)
*Mobo*: Gigabyte GA-G1975x G1 Turbo
*CPU*: Intel Pentium D 940 Presler 800MHz FSB 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Dual Core
*RAM*: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM Unbuffered DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit System Memory
*Keyboard*: Saitek Black Wired Eclipse Keyboard
*OS*: Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2
*Graphics Card*: ATI 100-714800 All-In-Wonder Radeon X1900 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 VIVO PCI Express x16 Video Card
*Audio*: Creature II Speaker System Black, AS501 Sound Bar - for UltraSharp Brand Flat Panel Monitors ONLY

Thats about most of the components excluding all the little accessories IE: lighting, controllers, fans, etc....

its funny that all of this equipment is fairly new on the market...yet its already outdated.







Oh well.

Here is my old computer(with my new shiny dual 19" Dell Ultrasharps!)









Closeup of the LCD's These are a huge Difference compaired to my old 17" Sony triniton CRT.!! (props to Overclock.net!)









WHOOO-HOOOO its Christmas in July!!!! I got most of my stuff last week!!! I already had Maverick the cat, he likes to help me mod computers!

















Here is the good stuff!









Thermaltake Armor LCS









WD 74 gig Raptor HDD's









WD 150 gig Raptor HDD









Ultra X2 550 Watt PSU









Intel Pentium D 940 3.2 Ghz CPU









Saitek Eclipse Illuminated Keyboard









Koolance RAM-30-V06 Water block









DangerDen Maze4 Chipset Water Block









Microsoft Win XP Pro w/service pack 2









Corsair XMS2 DDR2 Twin2x RAM 6400C4









ATI x1900 All-In-Wonder VGA


----------



## gobygoby

And now a word from our sponsor!


















my drink of choice!~


----------



## gobygoby

For my first case mod, I want to put another windowed door on the other side so the case is totally see through. I have on order a TT armor door with the 25cm fan. and when I was planning that mod, I thought, gee...., the inside of the case is kinda ugly, with the stell gray color. So of course I began searching the forum to see if others had painted the inside of their cases. and wouldnt you know it, lots of people have. So now I had a good idea of what kind of paint I needed, and how to do it!

MY ARMOR IS NAKED!!! ARGHHHHHHHHH!!!


















































































This piece I had to drill out the pop rivets to I get paint it. This is the top piece in the case that the HDD removable drive bay hooks on to.


----------



## gobygoby

WHOO-HOOOO next round of boxes came in the mail on tuesday!!!

Dell on the left and CrazyPC on the right.


















JBL Creature Speakers









TT itube UV green tubing









Sunbeam Multi Fan Power Port









Logysis Cold Cathode UV Blue dual Ring Fan









Chrome Sleeving (1 bag 1/4" 1 bag 1/2")


----------



## gobygoby

Ok for now we can get back to the build. Christmas is over..........until i get my next shipment of boxes!!!! <laughing in Dr. Evil voice!>









Went to Lowes on my Lunch break and picked up the paint and supplies. I decided to use Rustoleum brand paint. I was actually looking for Krylon, but they didnt carry it and I didnt feel like going anywhere else. I picked up some Professional Primer, Metallic Flake Black and Crystal Clear-clear coat. The metallic flake is really cool. Its not a big flake like you see on cars. You have to be very close up to see it. but it really makes the black shine!!! I almost got a reflective clear coat, but I didnt want to be blinded everytime I look into the case...the LED's and CC's will do that!







I will be painting everything but leaving the top and bottom as is. So far I got everything taped up and ready to go. I decided not to sand anything for a few reasons. one, others have painted the inside without sanding and have good results. Second, I just didnt feel like doing it. There is too many nooks and crannies to get to and it would take forever. Plus I figure that 1-2 coats of primer, 2-3 coats of paint and 3 coats of clear will be just fine to protect, seal and stick. Now Off to the Painters...(unfortunatly I probably wont get to painting till next week. Going to kings island this weekend. YIPEE!









and of course more pictures!










Rustoleum - Gray Primer









Rustoleum - Black Night Metallic Flake - Paint









Rustoleum - Crystal Clear - Clear Coat









































I put some white paper on the inside on the tape to hold it together. Didnt want the paint to get on the outside because I dont plan on paint the original paint.


----------



## Blowie

NICE !

enjoying this much..... like they way you make pictures step by step


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie*
NICE !

enjoying this much..... like they way you make pictures step by step









Thanks!!! I am enjoying it too! I have always repsected people who take the time and do a detailed log. that way it helps others out if they want to know a specific piece of information, such as a specific model number, or what the package looks like....things people like to know. plus whats a build log without TONS of pictures....everyone loves pictures!









I am expecting a few more boxes by the end of the week. more water cooling stuff from frozen, and I just got my mobo(gigabyte ga-g1975x) today on ebay. sorry if I outbid someone!







Som of the mods I am planning on incorporating is adding a PSOne LCD Mod somewhere. I also have one of these coming that I picked up on ebay. now I need to get a cheapo matrox mystique vga to drive it.

I also want to do the Loginoki mod as well.

I think putting the computer together, both mods, taking care of the family, and working over time to pay off CC bill will keep me busy for a long time!!!









Thats all for now, check back for updates! and thanks for following! fell free to ask questions/comments as I go!!

Kyle


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby*
Thanks!!! I am enjoying it too! I have always repsected people who take the time and do a detailed log. that way it helps others out if they want to know a specific piece of information, such as a specific model number, or what the package looks like....things people like to know. plus whats a build log without TONS of pictures....everyone loves pictures!









I am expecting a few more boxes by the end of the week. more water cooling stuff from frozen, and I just got my mobo(gigabyte ga-g1975x) today on ebay. sorry if I outbid someone!







Som of the mods I am planning on incorporating is adding a PSOne LCD Mod somewhere. I also have one of these coming that I picked up on ebay. now I need to get a cheapo matrox mystique vga to drive it.

I also want to do the Loginoki mod as well.

I think putting the computer together, both mods, taking care of the family, and working over time to pay off CC bill will keep me busy for a long time!!!









Thats all for now, check back for updates! and thanks for following! fell free to ask questions/comments as I go!!

Kyle

Lol, you must have been reading up on Formed's Cybers, and mine Case -mod-logs..

Keep going!!!!! I <3 PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Sin100

Very nice so far, i have been reading and you are very detailed and pictures are always good.
Continue







....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NOS---*
Lol, you must have been reading up on Formed's Cybers, and mine Case -mod-logs..

Keep going!!!!! I <3 PICTURES!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
Very nice so far, i have been reading and you are very detailed and pictures are always good.
Continue







....


Thanks guys. Who doesnt love pics?







I want to keep an accurate log for everyone to read(because I love to read a good log as well) and so I can see what I am doing from somewhat of a second perspective. Plus I love comments/questions!

----------------

Tonights episode is sponsored by Corona Extra! (please drink responsibly)


















Today isnt as exciting, but still cool.....I got MORE packages!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYY

I recieved from Dell, two sound bars! I knew these werent the end all of speakers but figured they would be good background speakers.

More boxes, Yippeee!!!!!









Out of the box. These speakers are bigger and built better then I had originally expected, nice job Dell. The front grill is made of metal, I figured it would be all plastic. The nice thing about these speakers is that they plug into the LCD for power, NO MORE AC ADAPTERS!!







and each bar has 2 headphone jacks along with independent on/off switches and volume control....nice!









Hooked up! One thing I didnt realize is that when powered on they have a cool blue LED right in the center(that little dot you see) to let you know its on. nice feature, but I could see how that could be annoying to some, but I like it! The picture is a bad representation of the LED. its actually much brighter. but not so bright you get blinded. its a nice touch!









As for the sound test. They are pretty good. definatly not for your main sound source. They are great at highs, ok at mids....and ...well....very little bass. good thing I got the creature II setup! Overall I am very impressed with these little guys. They put out a nice crisp sound. they are perfect additions for a surround system that only comes with 2 speakers and a woofer....wink, wink (creature II or the sound sticks by HK). I give the sound bars a 7 out of 10.

Thats it for now. Going to Kings Island over the weekend, see you Monday!
Kyle


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

wow !


----------



## Runt

Very nice, please go on


----------



## FoRmEd

Very clean Worklog so far.

I am impressed!

Will be monitoring this thread.


----------



## legoman786

Nice Job! I've subscribed to this thread







I want to see!


----------



## Namrac

Looking great, man... I want that much new stuff!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
wow !


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Runt*
Very nice, please go on










Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoRmEd*
Very clean Worklog so far.

I am impressed!

Will be monitoring this thread.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786*
Nice Job! I've subscribed to this thread







I want to see!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac*
Looking great, man... I want that much new stuff!

Thanks for all the compliments.









Well.....havent had time to get anything done and havent got any more packages









If I am lucky I will get my PSOne LCD today. My Frozen order still hasnt shipped (stupid out of stock Swiftek pump!) and my mobo was just shipped yesterday. I guess thats ok since I havent painted the case yet. Hopefully get started on that tonight, and of course post lost of fun pictures of paint drying!! How cool is that?

I hope I can get started on this build soon...before I grow old and die. If I want any longer I am going to have to upgrade because my stuff will be obsolete....probably next week!









In the mean time I had a Best Buy Gift card I got for my birthday and decided to treat myself to a game. So I got Battlefront II Deluxe Edition with Special Ops expansion Pack. I tried to play it last night on my Vaio.....well tried is the key word. took FOREVER to install, and when I finally could play, it basically didnt do anything. got to the opening screen (in game play) but couldnt do anything. I got the a geForce FX 5600 Ultra which did fine....just my cpu and ram must not be fast enough(hence the new build)

I have been thinking about a lighting settup for inside the case. Does anyone have an recommendations for a light controller for cold cathodes?

Well, look for more updates tonight...hopefully!


----------



## zerohour

Awsome build, but the one thing that stands out for me the Ultra X-connect. Those things have actually been known to catch on fire or blow up under 100% load. Although I used to have one about a year or more ago, it was pretty stable, I have heard a frightening amount of cases of this things instability.

Everything else gets an A+, love the monitor setup as well. I like the direction you are heading, keep it up.

*EDIT* PSU story


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerohour*
Awsome build, but the one thing that stands out for me the Ultra X-connect. Those things have actually been known to catch on fire or blow up under 100% load. Although I used to have one about a year or more ago, it was pretty stable, I have heard a frightening amount of cases of this things instability.

Everything else gets an A+, love the monitor setup as well. I like the direction you are heading, keep it up.

*EDIT* PSU story









wow, I am going to have to check into that! I sure dont need no stinkin' fires!!







Thanks for the heads up and for the compliments.!

---------------------
Update:
Got my PSOne LCD today.......but..........ITS [email protected]!#[email protected]$#453:swearing: I am so mad! I won this item on ebay. In the auction it specified NO scratches. and I am sure there were non BEFORE shipping. had the item been packaged remotely any better it would have not got scratched. when I get home my wife said I had a package....i was like COOL! I walk into the office and see this little white _BAG_. I was like thats wierd, I wonder what it is.....surely my LCD screen wasnt shipped in a freaking bag!!!! well, I knew better and opened it up. Yup, the LCD was just placed in the bag with the AC adaptor. NO other packaging material at all!!!! and because of that the AC adaptor slid around all over the screen scratching it! I am so PO'd. I have asked for a full refund....we'll see what this guy says tomorrow......grrrrrr!




































----------------------------------------------------------------------
Update:
Got the Primer stage all finished. Two coats! Many props to spooky and his ingenious Painting Sray booth. Totally air tight, dust free environment!.....er......wait, nevermind!








I got through everything once and a few parts a second time on one can. Had to run over to Lowes and pic up another can...oh well at least the priming is done!

I cut up sections of metal coat hanger to hang the objects. just poked a hole in the box and viola!

















So far so good.!



































I am looking at this Ginormus case and thinking......crap I dont have enough primer. had to make another run to Lowse for more!
Before








After








Still looks pretty good!!!

















Just hanging out!.........to dry.








as you can see my garage is rather occupied so I had to be creative on where to hang this stuff!




















































Resting place for the night.









Overall the priming went pretty good. I didnt see a single run. yipeee! It was wierd though. The first can I had seemed to go on very smooth. then the second can would get spurts everyonce in a while. a few eair bubbles in the primer....luckily they popped and the paitn levled and you could never tell anything happened. the directions on the back say it dries to the touch in 10 minutes, dries completely in 1 hour and totally cures in 24 hours.....well.....dont touch this stuff after 10 minutes. it was technically touchable, but your gonna leave a fingerprint behind....but no paint on your finger. it also said that you should the second coat directly after the first and within 1 hour to 48 hours. I gave my stuff about 15 minutes between coats. it was plenty dry in 15 minutes for the second coat. I went and looked at it about 2 hours after I finished painting it was was nice and hard. very smooth and seemed to have stuck well. I might try and get a close up tomorrow before I begin the painting!!!!

my Frozen order still has not shipped.....giving it till thursday or friday, then I am cancelling....its just taking way to long! Maybe tomorrow I get the mobo baby Gigabyte GA-G1975x G1 Turbo!!!!! WHooo-Hooo! oh ya, I ordered some cool Laser trip wire toy and some cold cathode lights from thinkgeek.....cool!

Thanks for tuning in, See ya tomorrow!
Kyle


----------



## NOS---

they are working now.

Yeah, the PS1 screen, that guy is a N00b. He should have packaged it better.

By The way. You dont have to Paint the I/O plate. you will have to use a diffrent one when you get your Motherboard.


----------



## NiK_0_0

So many broken links and no beautiful computer =(

I hope you get that fixed soon, and good luck with the refund on the psone screen!

NiK~


----------



## TrAncE XD

wow... what a-holes who sent you the PS1 screen. BTW, did you get the insurance option? They have no reason to actully give you a refund. However, if you got the insurance, ebay should cover it.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NOS---*

they are working now.

Yeah, the PS1 screen, that guy is a N00b. He should have packaged it better.

By The way. You dont have to Paint the I/O plate. you will have to use a diffrent one when you get your Motherboard.


I was very shocked to see the LCD simply put into a bag. it was a "bubble bag", has the bubble wrap inside and was marked fragile....but that defetes the whole purpose if whats inside isnt packaged properly.

Re: I/O plate. ya I know, I just figured to paint everything....just in case. plus I will have to paint some stuff I still dont have.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0*

So many broken links and no beautiful computer =(

I hope you get that fixed soon, and good luck with the refund on the psone screen!

NiK~


Not sure what you mean? Everything (links and pictures) were all working last night at 2am and are working this morning....must have been a glitch in the upgrade or something









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrAncE XD*

wow... what a-holes who sent you the PS1 screen. BTW, did you get the insurance option? They have no reason to actully give you a refund. However, if you got the insurance, ebay should cover it.


No I didnt get any insurance....I only paid $30 for it and he did not get a tracking number. that made me a bit mad as well. yes the guy is an ebay noob. when I one the LCD he only had 1 for feedback, he currently has 8-9 and all positives. if he gives the refund, I will leave neutral, however if I have to hassle with him, he gets a negative. lots of things arent going as planned.

1. In auction text, seller stated NO scratches and that the item would be packed personally so there was no damage....well that got thrown out the window.
2. Seller did not get a tracking number
3. Seller advised from ship date I should recieve within 2 days....I actually recieved the item 7 days later.

so all in all this tranasction has gone badly. This is the first time in my 50 or so ebay transactions that I have ever had a problem. guess my good luck streak came to an end


----------



## cokker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0*

So many broken links and no beautiful computer =(

I hope you get that fixed soon, and good luck with the refund on the psone screen!

NiK~


You may have some settings wrong in IE or Firefox if your not getting pics.

Back on topic, Looking *VERY* nice keep up the good work, loving the pics well done


----------



## aajvs99

holy ***** im watchin this thread nice work goby! sucks for the LCD but hopefully it works right? lovin the case i think i might just go out and buy one!


----------



## NiK_0_0

Works now, great job!

Keep em coming!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cokker*
You may have some settings wrong in IE or Firefox if your not getting pics.

Back on topic, Looking *VERY* nice keep up the good work, loving the pics well done










Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
holy ***** im watchin this thread nice work goby! sucks for the LCD but hopefully it works right? lovin the case i think i might just go out and buy one!

Well the PSOne saga continues......

I love the Armor, was going to buy it, then I found that Thermaltake was coming out with the LCS model. I called thermaltake to find the release date....then searched everyday and found a retailer who finally got it. I would venture to bet I am one of the first to get this case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0*
Works now, great job!

Keep em coming!

Thanks....trust me I _will_ keep'em coming. I love pics!









------------------------------------------------------

Todays episode is sponsored by Diet Pepsi and the Indianapolis Colts. GO COLTS! first pre-season game is tonight, 8pm against he Rams.....oh ya baby!!!










-------------------------------------------------------

Update: PSOne LCD
well, I heard back from the guy...







.....He claims its the shippers fault. _and_ that I was offered shipping insurance but refused. first of all, it is clearly the sellers fault. because the items were not packaged properly, the item got scratched INSIDE the package. the lcd was not broke in anyway, so this i a no brainer, its the sellers fault. The auction specs clearly stated that shipping insurance was "not offered". I paid within seconds of the auction ending, I was never offered shipping insurance. and, the seller stated the item was shipped out on aug 2nd. I checked the packaging and is dated Aug 3rd. so he lied to me. Basically this guy doesnt want to refund the money. He hasnt said no yet, but eitherway, he is getting a very negative feedback. I have sold things before, only one time did the item I sold arrive DOA...I refunded the money and I was out of $60, no questions asked.







you win some and you lose some.....anyway, lets see what happens today.

-------------------------------------------------------

Update: painting!!! YAY
The 2 coats of primer finished drying, looked pretty good. Now on to painting. The paint is very cool with the metallic finish...however....it goes on very thin. It took me 2 cans to do the first coat, and ran out of paint before I could get to the doors. So today I am going to go and get 3 more cans of the black metallic. cant say yet if I recommend this specific color, as I havent seen the finished result yat. So far I am happy with the primer, the paint seemed to stick just fine. I was originally planning 3 coats of paint....well, without breaking the bank because this stuff goes on pretty thin, I am thinking I will have to cut it back to 2 coats. for two coats of primier it took two cans. the pics are pretty hard to get a good idea of the color. The paint was pretty shiny because it was wet, had the gray primer coat behind it and went on thin, so it looks a little gray, but its pretty dark, I imagine it will get darker as it dries and with a second coat. Now on to the pics!!!!

See here it looks like gunmetal gray, but its actually almost black, I show detail later.





































Close-up, looking pretty good. this is an ok, of the actual color.....oooooh shiny!!



































Flash On








Flash On








Flash Off



































Another Close-up


















Here you can see how dark it is by the contrast with the primer



























Tower finished.



























Oooooooh Specally!


























Hangin out to dry




































I like the paint, howevere like I said, it goes on pretty thin, So I have to get 3 more cans for a total of 5 black to get 2 coats. this little project just went from $30 to $50!

The paint for the most part performed very well. it went on even all over except a few spots that were a littl runny, due to user error!:withstupi

-----------------------------------------------------

Update:
The motherbaord came today......too bad no one was home to sign for it. So now I have to wait till after work to go get it from the PO. I want to walk out right now and go home and work on my rig...the anticipation is killing me!

Still waiting on my frozen order to get shipped, starting to make me mad. It is being delayed in shipping because they are out of the Swiftech pump. it was "Supposed" to be in almost 2 weeks ago!

I ordered some fun stuff from thinkgeek and got it yesterday. I got the dual Logysis CC UV lights and a laser trip wire spy toy thingy!! thought I would beef up my home security. Dont want anyone takin my rig!!!









Well.....thats it for now!
Kyle


----------



## aajvs99

lookin good! to bad about the LCD hopefully it wont look to bad in the end! anyway im gonna keep watching this thread!


----------



## Sin100

Nice work so far and man that sucks about the LCD, how are you supposed to use it when it's that scratched!

If he eventually says no to give a refund go over to his house and demand one and show his the screen and tell him he is a n00b because he didn't wrap it.
Yea.......that always works!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
lookin good! to bad about the LCD hopefully it wont look to bad in the end! anyway im gonna keep watching this thread!

I hope it works out too!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
Nice work so far and man that sucks about the LCD, how are you supposed to use it when it's that scratched!

If he eventually says no to give a refund go over to his house and demand one and show his the screen and tell him he is a n00b because he didn't wrap it.
Yea.......that always works!

hehe....ya I would, but the I would have to drive all the way over to illinois.!
so far I have not heard anything back from the seller. may have to suck this one up. Dont feel like going through the hassel to get my money back from paypal or credit card. Be he is definatly getting negative feedback, to bad they limit the number of charactors! The lcd works, but the scratches are annoying. oh well, it can be a test mod until I get another LCD....who knows, maybe I will have TWO lcd's modded into the case...sweet!

I got the second coat of black on yesterday and the first coat of clear coat. The 2nd coat of balck really makes it shine! If I wanted to drop yet another $15 on 3 more cans of black then I would definatly do a 3rd coat.....but this little painting venture is getting costly. So I am satisified with 2 coats. I have 3 cans of clear which should give me 2 coats+. I took some more pics lsat night just didnt have a chance to get them up. the clear was a little tricky....I will explain more when I have the pics up. I plan on clear coating all tonight. I am going out of town again this weekend, which will be nice to give the whole paint job a few days to harden.

Yesterday was a particularly good day. I got my mobo in the mail!!! YIPPEEEE!! I had to pay a freakin arm and a leg for the g1975x but I managed to get probably one of the last few remaning brand new ones available. (Gigabyte stopped making the gi975x to come out with a new model in October). anyway, dont want to say to much now, will share more whan I have pics!

Thanks for the complimets!
Kyle


----------



## pjlietz

Looks good so far. Good work on painting the inside and such, it will look so much better when done.


----------



## Runt

Wow. Thats all I can say.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*

Looks good so far. Good work on painting the inside and such, it will look so much better when done.


Thanks, as soon as I put the primer on, it started looking MUCH better!







I finally got a good pic of the color. I had to take it outside into natural sunlight, but not into direct light for best picture....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Runt*

Wow. Thats all I can say.


Thanks!

---------------------------------------------------

ok update with pics from yesterday and today!

I started the clear coat process as I mentioned before. the first two pieces I did I thought I ruined. I wasnt ready for the differences in thickness from the very thin paint to the medium thickness clear coat. I guess I sprayed my first two pieces a little too thick and it started to turn white!!!!!! I was like ***!







so I went a little faster and thinner coat on everything else, I figured I could always repaint those two pieces if need be. I let the first coat dry over night and to see what happens.

on a side note: this paint is the hardest thing I have ever tried to get a good picture of. none of the pictures so far are even close to how dark it is. its like a black metallic car type paint ....if you know what I am talking about.
































































The next few pics show what I am talking about the clear coat turning white. Oh ya, also after every coat (paint and clear) it basically makes every layer wet, therefore if you accidentally bump it, it takes all the paint off right down to the steel....i learned that the hard way




































I wanted to show you guys that the fumes and paint spray can be really bad for you. I wore a mask and had a fan blowing and the garage door open...
Here you can see the paint trying to get through the front of the mask...









And here is the inside, its totally white....guess the $ .99 mask did its job, it saved my life! Whhhooooooo Hoooooo!

















Action Photo!

















Lets play a game: Guess whats in the box?









OH YA BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gigabyte GA-G1975X









Man I couldnt wait to rip the box open and check out all the goodies! closely checking everything over and was wowed......until.....disaster struck
















I was looking at the socket, and noticed that the protective cover wasnt there, I thought "thats weird, would have figured they would ship it with a protective cover"...

......So I looked around in the box and I found the cover. It must have popped off during shipping. someday delivery people wont play football with our packages.

So anyway, at closer inspection I noticed two of the pins in the socket were bent....I just about pooped my pants!~ so I got a magnifying glass, a light and a knife and started the operation. I ever so slighty bent the two pins back to alignment. That was scary. but I get them back in there positions. if the board crashes when I start here up I am going to be SO PO'd!


----------



## gobygoby

So then today, I got the rest of the clear coat done. I wont bore you with very many pictures of watching paint dry, you all have been so patient so far waiting for the good stuff!









Since it was nice outside today I took the pieces out of the garage for the final coats. Finally could I see the true color, in the garage I had halogen and flourescent lights, that really made it look gray. Here are a few pics under the natural light.



















The next two pics are exactly the color. Its very black with metallic speckels. It looks really cool. and with the claer coat its nice and SHINY. I was ablt to get 2 coats on today for a total of 3. I think I might get one final coat #4, just to top it off. We'll see how much time I have. I am going out of town so it will be a good 2 day dry time. even thought the instructions say its totally hardened in 24 hours.




























All that I have left to get is a bunch of water cooling stuff from FrozenCPU and then I can start putting this thing together.!!!!!!

Have a great weekend everybody!
Kyle


----------



## born2killU

wow nice work

rep + for being creative and stuff


----------



## Renegade5399

Subscribed. OMG nice work man. My Armor just came in yesterday!


----------



## zerohour

Nice work. The bent pins shouldn't affect anything as long as they are straight now, I've bent many and put them back in place.


----------



## aajvs99

looking good! got any pc's to test that mobo on?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*

wow nice work

rep + for being creative and stuff



Thanks. and stuff









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renegade5399*

Subscribed. OMG nice work man. My Armor just came in yesterday!


I bet you cant wait to put that rig together! Armor's are sweet case. and good for modding!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerohour*

Nice work. The bent pins shouldn't affect anything as long as they are straight now, I've bent many and put them back in place.


Thanks, the pins are straight, and I am confident it will work, but i am still cautious. I just hated to see that when I opened the box though. wish me luck!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

looking good! got any pc's to test that mobo on?


Thanks, unfortunatly I dont have a test rig. It would be nice, but I dont mess with computers that much to need one....for now. We'll see how this build goes before I see how far I get into the hobby.

Nothing new as of now. When I get home tonight I am going to peel the tape of the case and see what she looks like. maybe do one more coat of clear and some touch up. 
Still waiting on frozen order and still havent heard from the ebay guy about the psone lcd. making me mad.


----------



## aajvs99

yah i have one pc just sittin on a shelf not in a case that i use for testing new parts and software


----------



## lightsource

Great so far!!


----------



## legoman786

I need to see more!









Great job!!


----------



## blade_3k

More,More,More. Im great log so far man im interested.


----------



## xxmonkey321xx

WOW. This is awesome, dude.. keep up the good work!

You should have atleast one episode sponsored by Dr. Pepper


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

yah i have one pc just sittin on a shelf not in a case that i use for testing new parts and software


I bet that would come in handy....and I have 2 spare computers that I could rig up...but I dont think I would use it all that much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsource*

Great so far!!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*

I need to see more!

Great job!!


Thanks. Its been rainy here, so I didnt get to do anything on Sunday. I let it have another day to dry. I did get another coat of clear on last night though....probably shouldnt have...I'll tell you about it in tonights episode.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade 3k*

More,More,More. Im great log so far man im interested.


Thanks! If the paint would dry faster and I could get my stuff from Frozen, then I could get the baby off the ground....kinda at a stand still.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxmonkey321xx*

WOW. This is awesome, dude.. keep up the good work!

You should have atleast one episode sponsored by Dr. Pepper


Thanks! My wife is going down to see her parents for the night and coming back tomorrow. I have the whole house and night for myself!!!! So tonights episode will be sponsored by Bud light! I'll get Dr. Pepper to do the next one!









Lots of stuff tonight!


----------



## christian_piper

WOW! NICE!!!

I am gonna get that paint...


----------



## hanwinting

after you are done with that case , wanna change with mine








Great job







keep up the good work


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Thanks! My wife is going down to see her parents for the night and coming back tomorrow. I have the whole house and night for myself!!!! So tonights episode will be sponsored by Bud light! I'll get Dr. Pepper to do the next one!









Lots of stuff tonight!


last time you we're sponsered by corona....

take my advice, if you see by any chance 'Desperados' (also mexican beer with tequila). then take those ! those that's much better







(Serve them ice cold







)

oh btw the alcohol percentage is 5,6 (compared to corona's 4,9). so look out !


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*

WOW! NICE!!!

I am gonna get that paint...


Thanks! Read my review below, before you shell out the dough......good paint just not ideal for everyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hanwinting*

after you are done with that case , wanna change with mine








Great job keep up the good work


Thanks! hehe, probably not!







but I have no problem doing custom work for people! Its really easy to paint.....just takes time and thats hard to do when you "want it done now!"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*

last time you we're sponsered by corona....

take my advice, if you see by any chance 'Desperados' (also mexican beer with tequila). then take those ! those that's much better (Serve them ice cold )

oh btw the alcohol percentage is 5,6 (compared to corona's 4,9). so look out !



Hehe...Corona is my favorite! I went to Cancun, Mexico a few years ago on my honeymoon. I found a new fav. but its hard to find here in the states. Its called Bohemia. Yes its alcohol % is 5.6.







I have only been able to find it at one liquor store here so far. I love it. PS. At the walmart in Cancun, a 6 pack of corona was only like $1.86 that was awesome....I looked like a freakin alcoholic walking out of there~









Tonights episode is sponsored by:

24oz Corona, Tony Packo's Pickles (sweet Hot), Bud Light, and a half eaten Bologna sandwich (with mustard).









Wow, its been a wierd last 4 days or so. Lots of ups and downs. lets see...where to start......

Still no word from Ebay dude on the PSOne LCD. Going to post negative feedback and call it a loss.

Still no shipment from frozen. Sent them 2 emails since friday, and havent heard back from them....IMO, bad customer service. They should send me an email right away and send everything in my order and ship whats not in stock when it comes in later. I placed the order almost 3 weeks ago. Starting to get irritating.

Well, now I have some good news and some bad news.......I'll start with the bad news.

Paint job: This sucks








I put on the 4th coat of clear coat on Monday night. checked it before I went to bed and there was a haze/fog over everything....I figured it was because it rained during the day and therefore it was a bit humid and muggy out. Thought at worst it would take longer to dry and clear up. Before work this morning I checked the paint. Still foggy. Got home tonight, still foggy. I am so PO'd!!!!!!!

So.........I had to go back to Lowes for the 40 millionth time and get MORE paint. came home and put two more coats of paint on everything. let that dry. The I went to Walmart to get a different type of clear coat. I was never thrilled about the Rustoleum clear coat. it worked, but I didnt like it. Coats 1-3 went on fine. it was never as shiny as I wanted it, but I could live with it. So now, I went with Krylon Clear Coat.










I also have a new Mascot for the project!!!! I dub thee, Mr. Dude!









On a side note: When I was at wally world, they had a two pack of Axe brand shower soap. it came with the nifty duck! And for some reason the commercials dont lie!! Whenever I wear axe, my wife always mentions my sweet smell and I always get lucky later that night.....take note guys!!!!

So anyway, about the paint job. As soon as I started using the Krylon clear coat, I noticed right away it was MUCH easier to work with. it comes out much better. and even if you get it on to thick and it runs, it will even out. Where as the Rustoleum clear coat would sit in a pool and turn a foggy/haze if on too thick. ratings below:

Rustoleum Professional Primer: 10/10 - Sticks to the steel. No sanding or prep. Sprayed out of the can well.

Rustoleum Black Metallic Paint: 7/10 - the color is awesome!! sprays on easy!! It requires multiple coats because it sprays on very thin. Minimum 2 coats but 3-4 would be best. To do the Armor case and components took 6 cans!!!! It also leaves LOTS of dust particles on everything, so do it in a WELL ventilated area. Great paint, if you have the money to spend and dont mind the clean up.

Here you can see all the dust left by the paint









Rustoleum Crystal Clear coat: 4/10 - Sprays ok. comes out a bit thick. drys quick. Not a gloss finish...more of a semi-gloss to a satin. Make sure you follow directions!!! If used above humidity range, it will ruin your work! Not ideal, works ok, but not a very good product, IMO.

Krylon Clear Coat: 9/10 - Sprays GREAT! comes out in an even coat. If you get it on to thick, it "self levels" and almost eliminates and pooling. Zero hazing/fogging!!!! Nice. shine, but not super glossy. thats why it gets a 9. if it were more shiny, would have recieved a 10. Very good clear coat to use!










Hard to tell, but here is a pic showing the reflection of light with the new Krylon Clear coat. oooooh, Shiny!!!


















Another pic shoing the Krylon Shine!









Two more showing the back sprayed with Krylon Clear coat and the front side with the black metallic(no clear coat). the back is more shiny.
















One more









Paint Job Totals:

Metallic Paint (6 cans @ $5.50 each) = $33.00
Primer (2 cans @ $5.00 each) = $10.00
Clear Coat (7 cans @ ~$3.50 each) = $24.50
---------------------------------------------
Total = ~$67.50










PS. check out all the paint dust build on the washing machine control panel in this last pick!!!!!!! thats crazy, glad I wore that mask!


----------



## Namrac

Lookin' hawt. I didn't put this much effort into my Armor's interior painting, maybe I should have... oh well, next major tear-down, I'll repaint it.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

Lookin' hawt. I didn't put this much effort into my Armor's interior painting, maybe I should have... oh well, next major tear-down, I'll repaint it.










Thanks!!!! Yeah, I know, its just the inside of the case. But I am anal, if I am going to do something I have to do it the best.....its a blessing and a curse at the same time!

------------------------

Now for the good news! And there is LOTS of it!

Like I said in an earlier post, I went out of town for the weekend. Well, upon driving north out of Indianapolis, I noticed we have Fry's Electronics store!!!!!!!!!!!!














. I almost turned around and made my wife go, but she probably wouldnt have liked that.

Well, since I had the day to myself I drove over there today after work. Let me say this

OMG!!!!!!

That store is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Imagine this. Its twice the size as best buy and has 10 million more things then a radio shack.!!!!!! nearly the entire store is devoted to computer stuff. They also have office furniture, books, TV's, TV audio....but the majority is computer stuff!!!!!! and LOTS of it. I was in heaven. This is truly the mothership for computer nerds! I love it! Here are some pics. Sorry for the bad quality, they were taken with a camera phone.

Fry's Electronics









This whole wall was nothing but mobo's......wow!









Lots of LED fans!









This whole isle was all cases. I saw the Cooler Master Stacker 830...and wow, thast an awesome case. Lots of nice cases. I also saw one of my other favs. Raidmax RX-9. too many to choose from!









Here was a big section with mainly air cooling stuff...CPU heatsings, fans, etc....the Water cooling stuff was a bit lacking though. Only one VGA block, NO cpu block, no coolant...only a few complete setups.

Water Cooling








Air Cooling









and for the last few pics.....HOLY VIDEO CARDS BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!
Right side








LeftSide


----------



## gobygoby

Now yesterday I was at work and was looking through the extra parts closet and was looking throught the two dozen or so _extra_ vid cards. I noticed a card I had seen before ( in a picture anyway). I thought for moment and figured it out. It was a matrox Mystique VGA. If you know anything about the PSOne LCD mod, then you know this card is very popular for driving the LCD. So I talked to our Systems analyst and he said that they probably werent ever going to use it so I could have it for FREE!!!

These cards only go for about $10-$15 on ebay, but still I got it for free!!!!!

















I was totally stoked!

Then.................today at work, I was talking to our systems analyst again and he was throwing away a 20gig WD Protege HDD!!!!!! Nothing wrong with it, they just dont need it...I bet they have over 100 old used drives just sitting in a box, probably way more then that! It only spins at 5400 rpms, but it was free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCORE!









"Today was a good day"


----------



## Namrac

Fry's has alot more PC stuff than Best Buy does... I wish I lived out west.


----------



## gobygoby

Now for Mod #2. (Mod #1 - Painting the Chassis)

If you have an armor you will know what I am talking about. When you open/close the doors they squeek like no tomorrow!!!!!









Thats about as annoying as sitting behind a tall guy in a movie theater withouth stadium seeting!

So I followed xF5x FAQ...and made a small mod!









While I was at Walmart getting the clear coat, I lookd for rubber washers. I couldnt find anything exactly like the ones in the FAQ, but I did find a multi pack of rubber washers for $1.98










The smallest washer in the bunch fit the best. there were two of them in the pack.

Doors and Hardware removed









Washer on the door post









The washer by itself was a little to thick, So I had to cut it in half. I used an exacto knife for the cutting.
Before









After









Close up of the cut washer - here you can also see my mod. I wrapped the post in scotch tape. Only went once around, not too thick..This totally eliminates the squeeky sound!









Washer on both sides. I only used a washer on the bottoms. Since the doors dont rub on the top, there was no need to put one on the top. and if I put one on the top and bottom, the door wouldnt fit on.









Doors open and washer on both sides.









Doors closed









Doors open - close up









Totally easy mod and only costs a few dollors...or free if you have spare parts. and also with this mod, the doors dont swing around, they are very stiff and can be positioned in any position. very nice!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac*
Fry's has alot more PC stuff than Best Buy does... I wish I lived out west.









Ya I would love to be closer to a Fry's. Its about 40 mins from my house. I could spend all day walking around there. They have EVERYTHING!!!!!! A modders paradise. blank chip boards, project boxes, switches, and tons of the stuff you can only find on-line. It was nice to actually see some of this stuff in person. That Thermaltale external water cooling tower is REALLY tall! and there are a lot of nices cases out there.

Oh ya, one more thing about Fry's. They have about a gajillion employees working in the store......but they dont stalk you waiting to help you find something. I was only asked 3-4 times if I needed anything. I was glad I was left alone. I just wanted to check them out.

Fry's = awesome!


----------



## lightsource

Fry's is pretty good for a store.

But it obviously will never beat Newegg or ZipZoomfly.


----------



## aajvs99

two words for that frys store: HOLY ****!

dang im plannig a day trip down there. i live in michigan so hopefully not to far









ok anyways back on task the project







its still looking good even tho the clear got jacked. nice finds from work! i always take stuff from the company my dad works for. old hds that i make externals out of and then sell em







well have fun keep up the good work!


----------



## zerohour

I never never seen a Frys, let alone be in one. Do they even have them in my state?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zerohour*
I never never seen a Frys, let alone be in one. Do they even have them in my state?

They're more west, and a bit south. We don't have any in Michigan.


----------



## NiK_0_0

And theres no Fry's ANYWHERE in Canada so I'm SOL.

What is Mod #3??!!

Great work,

NiK~


----------



## cokker

Looking good! Can't wait to see the end result!

I wish we had shops like Fry's over here


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsource*
Fry's is pretty good for a store.

But it obviously will never beat Newegg or ZipZoomfly.

Ya, there is no way any retailer can compete with e-tailors. Their prices are so much lower because they do a whole ton more business the a planted retailer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
two words for that frys store: HOLY ****!

dang im plannig a day trip down there. i live in michigan so hopefully not to far

ok anyways back on task the project its still looking good even tho the clear got jacked. nice finds from work! i always take stuff from the company my dad works for. old hds that i make externals out of and then sell em well have fun keep up the good work!

Ya the store rocks. There was SO much to see....and I didnt buy anything!







Too many choices, I couldnt make up my mind.

I know that from the northside of Indy I can get to the Michigan border in about 2 hours.

Thanks, ya the clear coat ordeal sucked.....I dont mind more time, but more $$$ on more paint. I wanted to be done with painting already! I always check the trash ( I am a dumpster diver, so sue me







)on my way out. I get lots of stuff, power cords, network cords, hardware, software...



zerohour said:


> I never never seen a Frys, let alone be in one. Do they even have them in my state?QUOTE]
> 
> Most of their stores are in Cali or Texas. On the East coast they have store in Illinois, Indiana, & Georgia. Thats it. if you make your way near one....you HAVE to stop!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> They're more west, and a bit south. We don't have any in Michigan.
> 
> They need to open more stores...its not like the market isnt here....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NiK_0_0*
> And theres no Fry's ANYWHERE in Canada so I'm SOL.
> 
> What is Mod #3??!!
> 
> Great work,
> 
> NiK~
> 
> Yup, you northerners are totally out of luck!
> 
> hhmmmm....mod #3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a list of small and large mods I want to do.
> 
> Mod #3: Add windowed door to the "other" side. I will be using one of the 25cm fan doors. Will probably have to remove the fan and the door locks to make it fit.
> 
> Mod #4: Sleeve the PSU - Chrome baby!
> 
> Mod #5: Reverse the mouting bracket for the PSU. Since my PSU has windows and flashy lights, I want to see it! however the way the screws mount all that stuff will be inside the csae and blocked by the HDD cage. I want to reverse it so I can see it through the new windowed door.
> 
> Mod #6 & #7: PSOne LCD. I plan on putting one LCD into the fan grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and becuase I would like to have a non-scratched lcd, I might get one more and mod it into the front bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod #8: Down the road a bit I want to make the loginoki mouse. I takes a Logitech G5 and mounts a small LCD from a nokia 6610 phone into the mouse.
> 
> The are the mods I have in mind that I want to do for now. I also plan on adding lights and controllers.....so I am sure there will be more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> Looking good! Can't wait to see the end result!
> 
> I wish we had shops like Fry's over here
> 
> Thanks, I cant wait to see the end....actually I can, I am having fun building this so far. But I cant wait to use it too!


----------



## ae804

Actually, the word on the street is (since you're from the indy area) that Plainfield is supposed to get a new Frys. The new outdoor mall we just got near 40 is supposed to get it. Probably will be like 2 years before it comes though :'(. Great Thread though!!! I'm thinking about painting my Armor when it gets here.

Couple words of advice though...
1) do you really need the fan window, you already have water cooling
B) If you do want the fan sides, the fan on the currently non windowed side will be useless b/c the air will just hit the MoBo pannel and stop there
III) If you have the fan windows and you have the LCD's wouldn't it look a bit better (and let more air through) if you didn't cover up part of the fan space w/ a LCD screen... Put it over one of the other Plexiglass pannels (top would look nice... you'd be able to hide wires a bit better too)

Over all though, this is amazing so far. Great job!!!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ae804*
Actually, the word on the street is (since you're from the indy area) that Plainfield is supposed to get a new Frys. The new outdoor mall we just got near 40 is supposed to get it. Probably will be like 2 years before it comes though :'(. Great Thread though!!! I'm thinking about painting my Armor when it gets here.

Couple words of advice though...
1) do you really need the fan window, you already have water cooling
B) If you do want the fan sides, the fan on the currently non windowed side will be useless b/c the air will just hit the MoBo pannel and stop there
III) If you have the fan windows and you have the LCD's wouldn't it look a bit better (and let more air through) if you didn't cover up part of the fan space w/ a LCD screen... Put it over one of the other Plexiglass pannels (top would look nice... you'd be able to hide wires a bit better too)

Over all though, this is amazing so far. Great job!!!!

Thats cool, but they could spread the wealth and build it down on the southside!!! (hint, hint)

Re: advice:
I want it for the window. I plan on removing the fan anyway. this door will go where the current "non" wondowed door is. Its just for looks







I am keeping the current windowed door as-is.....got it?









So ya, I know I am wasting the fan...but oh well, all really want is the wondowed door anyway, with the mesh. I go off the deep end when I get an idea in my head.

Thanks for the compliments. Is there any modding clubs or anything in Indy?

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## ae804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Thats cool, but they could spread the wealth and build it down on the southside!!! (hint, hint)

Re: advice:
I want it for the window. I plan on removing the fan anyway. this door will go where the current "non" wondowed door is. Its just for looks







I am keeping the current windowed door as-is.....got it?









So ya, I know I am wasting the fan...but oh well, all really want is the wondowed door anyway, with the mesh. I go off the deep end when I get an idea in my head.

Thanks for the compliments. Is there any modding clubs or anything in Indy?

Thanks
Kyle



not too sure. I'm out in Terre Haute for school (Rose Hulman) and currently am not in the whole modding seen, but I hope to be here soon. Thinking gold paint inside my case w/ UV reactive (yellow maybe?) clear coat after that... cut for some more fans... add some personal touches







I think it'll look good... But I don't get my armor till next week.

As for the Frys on the Southside... I agree, there needs to be more Frys than Walmarts







LOL, but you had better not steal the one from Plainfield (that's where my parents and girlfriend live so I plan on stopping in when ever i can)


----------



## gobygoby

Couldnt get anything done yesterday. I had a day full of appointment(doctor & dentist) Whoo hoooo NO CAVITIES!!!!

My Frozen order finally shipped, because of the delay, I think they bumped up the shipping to fedex 2-day! Thats pretty cool. I emailed them a few times and they kept pushing back the delivery date( due to an out of stock item). I was getting a little frustrated with them. This is my second order. But the bump in shipping puts them back on the good list







Its supposed to arrice on saturday.

Also I ordered the PSU molex remover kit. Crazypc.com had the best price. about half of what others are selling it for.

Still now word from the PSOne guy. giving him till monday to respond, then reporting him to ebay and negative feedback.

So I was looking at the swiftech pump I got online and saw this little gadget.
Swiftech pump relay switch. I am a little confused. WOuldnt the pump turn off when you power down anyway? So what do you need this for? Is this something that would be beneficial?

With all the lighting stuff (CCFL, LEDs). How and where do you guys hide those little electrial boxes attached to them? If you have 3-4 lights or more, then those boxes are going to be hard to find places to cram them.

Also what a good light controller so I can turn the lights off if I dont want them on?

My next task is to mod in the PSU. I have to re-drill mounting holes, because I am not going to mount it in the stock position. The wait for the frozen stuff So I can put together my water cooler and test it........more pics tonight!


----------



## ae804

The reason people get that switch is because their pump runs off 110VAC. So, they plug another 110 plug into the back of their comp (1 more than what goes to the PSU) and when the computer turns on, there's a 12VDC signal that goes to the Relay Switch telling it that the computer is on and that the pump should be on also. I guess the question is: Is your pump running off 110VAC or 12VDC?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*

The reason people get that switch is because their pump runs off 110VAC. So, they plug another 110 plug into the back of their comp (1 more than what goes to the PSU) and when the computer turns on, there's a 12VDC signal that goes to the Relay Switch telling it that the computer is on and that the pump should be on also. I guess the question is: Is your pump running off 110VAC or 12VDC?


ok gotcha , Here is the swiftech pump I got. Looks like its 12VDC.

Thanks for the clarification. rep+ for U


----------



## phatcars89

this looks amazing. lookin forward to the lcd mod.


----------



## swayne

wow this looks relay nice


----------



## blade_3k

cant wait to c that LCD mod man. Keep it up! and man i wish i had a frys here. best retailer here are private computer stores and maby like canadacomputers or fanspc or somthing.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatcars89*

this looks amazing. lookin forward to the lcd mod.


Thanks, Me tooo!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swayne*

wow this looks relay nice


Thank you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade_3k*

cant wait to c that LCD mod man. Keep it up! and man i wish i had a frys here. best retailer here are private computer stores and maby like canadacomputers or fanspc or somthing.


Thanks. I havent been to any small retail computers stores. I seem them all over the place, the "we can fix your computer" stores. They are every, and I also see them go out of business really quick too!

Well....its been some what of a dissapointing week. lets see, where to begin.....

No sponsor tonight









Got my frozen order.....FINALLY! everything was as expected. looks good.

This whole project is turning into a nightmare, fast. Finally got my case all painted and looking purty. Then I bring it all inside and start putting it together.

Now I need to figure out how it all goes back together!


















First glitch. All the vent holes at the top got somewhat filled in by the primer.
So I had to take an Exact-o knife and cut away all the excess. ok, no biggie, but it took over an hour to clean all the freakin holes. my hand was sore afterword.

Here you can see I am about half way done.









So now I finished the vent holes and start getting the rest of the hardware on. The tool-less drive clips were somewhat difficult to get back on, I didnt want to break any of the pins....luckily I didnt break a single one!







It looks so good all painted black. I would pay an extra $20 on the price of the case to have the inside pre-painted. That would be a nice option(hint hint Case manufacturers.)










A little closer view









So far so good.....but here is where things start to go downhill. the first thing I install is the PSU. A nice and shiny Ultra X-connect 2 550 Watt. has the windows, LEDs, UV fan, the works!


























So after I get it installed, I decide to test it. well, its a dud. no power what so ever! No lights, no fan, and not even any humming.!!







So now I will have to try and get it RMA'ed. what a PITA. hopefully i can get a replacement within two weeks. Crossing my fingers!

So as I mentioned earlier, I got my frozen order. and as always theres a catch. It said on the invoicethat The thermaltake door with 25cm fan I ordered will ship seperate. ok, they never told me that when I ordered, second I get no tracking number for it. and I have no idea if its even being shipped right now....

So I am going to give frozen a call and see what up and when I am going to get it. Also, I had called two days before my package shipped and requested an item be removed from my order, they said no problem. Well, guess what was in the box? Yup, they didnt remove the item, so now I have to pay out of my own pocket to ship it back. and get a refund. I am thinking about keeping it, because shipping will be about half of the items cost, it was only about $20.

so , ok fine, all this crap and I am pretty dissapointed, but decided to "keep on truckin' " So I get all my cooling gear together and see how it will all look. I get out the Innovatek tank-o-matic reservoir and check the fittings. well, they arent 1/4 and they arent 3/8". Its somewhere in the middle, it must be metric. so of course my tubing wont fit through the quick connect bolt. I am thinking about taking my tube and sanding down some of the end to make it fit. I think this might be my only option with out doing any major changes to the cooling layout.

Ok, next item. I get out my two DD chipset blocks. I go to do a dry fit. well....wouldt you know it, its my lucky day. they dont fit







.......so now I think of all my options. and came up with modding the block to make it fit. so I did another dry fit to see where to cut the block down.........no can do, the two places that I need to cut down and exactly where the bolts are that hold the block together.







So now I have to get a return on those as well.

So now this throws off my entire cooling design. unless I can find some chipset blocks that fit the g1975x mobo.

I am pretty disappointed, for now. atleast when I get a new PSU, i can start putting it all together.

Sorry for the long rant......just pretty frustrated about everything. On the flip side, I got the I/O plate for the mobo painted to match the case. I also got the PSU modding tools(for sleeving) from xoxide. too bad I dont have a PSU to sleeve!









oh ya, no word from LCD guy either.

goby out!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Hurry, this mod looks amazing, I want... no I NEED to see the finished product ASAP. But don't rush and make it suck. Looks amazing so far.


----------



## ae804

Man!!! I'm sorry it was such a downer day. I guess your sponsor should have been everclear... may have felt a little better about nothing working right









Anyway, Paint job looks great and i hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*

Hurry, this mod looks amazing, I want... no I NEED to see the finished product ASAP. But don't rush and make it suck. Looks amazing so far.


Thanks! I am trying to take my time to make it all look good. Usually I try and rush things, and they usually dont turn out as well. But for this project I want it to be perfect....well.....as close as I can get, so yes I am taking my time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*

Man!!! I'm sorry it was such a downer day. I guess your sponsor should have been everclear... may have felt a little better about nothing working right

Anyway, Paint job looks great and i hope everything turns out alright!


Its ok, I am sure everthing will get sorted out and fixed....but it just takes up more time, especially when I wanted this project done like yesterday!

I have a bit of good news today though, I talked to Xoxide about my PSU....and discovered I am still a noob :withstupi . The guy said that for the power supply to work, you need to plug it into the motherboard or it wont power on!







oooops.







I just plugged into the wall. so atleast that probably says that it still works. "So i guess it was a user issue, and not a parts issue"







So thats cool, wont have to ship that back.

On the other hand though, frozens policy is they dont return water cooling products.







I am still in the works figure that out. So I may have to sell them and lose some $$







oh well. lesson learned - read return policies!

If I plug my mobo into the PSU and turn it on is it going to blow up? I mean, not having any of the other stuff hoooked up, ram, HDD's..... ?

and if it is ok to hook up and test what should I do with the mobo? sit it the table or make stand offs so its not touchin anything?

ps. if anyone wants to see specific or more detailed pics let me know.

later homies!


----------



## gobygoby

ps. anyone know what chipset water blocks would fit on the gigabyte GA-G1975x mobo?

DD Maze 4's dont









oh ya.....

I also want to mention that the guy over at Xoxide was very friendly, he helped me trouble shoot. And although the long wait time at frozen for the swiftech pump to come in, which ultimatly isnt ther fault, have been more then friendly on the phone and very helpful!








Xoxide







FrozenCPU


----------



## Runt

Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Allen

Yea man this does look nice.I think im gona paint the inside of my Armor Black and stuff.I have seen a few people on the fourms do this and it looks good.


----------



## aajvs99

there is a way to use a paper clip to make the PSU turn on if i find a link ill post it. but even if you dont have anything in there it should be fine i just wont post. or display anything


----------



## Burn

If you haven't already sent your PSU out for RMA, test it with the following:
1. Turn the PSU on with the back switch, plugged in and everything.
2. Get a paperclip. See the only green wire on the ATX connector? Plug one end into the GREEN wire and the other end into any BLACK wire.

Just to make sure it isn't dead









Also, I would contact Frozen and tell them you do not expect to pay return shipping for something that you asked be removed from your order, and you also don't expect the restocking fee because it was the sales associate's fault it was included after you asked he/r to remove it from your order. Trust me, they'll cooperate. Oh yeah, and tell them you're very disappointed.


----------



## ae804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn*
Oh yeah, and tell them you're very disappointed.

LOL, sounds like you're treating them like a 4 year old...


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ae804*
LOL, sounds like you're treating them like a 4 year old...

You would be surprised how many "Free Overnight Shipment" or highly upgraded shipping changes I have recieved just by saying that


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
there is a way to use a paper clip to make the PSU turn on if i find a link ill post it. but even if you dont have anything in there it should be fine i just wont post. or display anything

After I did some research I saw the jumper cable mod. I wasnt sure which pins to connect, so I called Ultra directly. The tech guy couldnt help. He said you had to connect it to the mobo.....he kept on saying " I cant say yes or no to make a jumper" basically, is was trying to avoid having to replace a mobo, or something had I done what he said and it blew something up. legal junk. thats ok, i guess, he was just doing his job.

SO I decided to plug it up to my old computer. got everything ready, then go to plug it in....DOH......the ultra plug is 24 pin and my old mobo is 20 pin!!!







........I was about ready to give it up for the day, when I was putting the power cord back in the box. I bumped it on the edge and heard a snap. I was like "thats just great, I broke something" well I looked down and noticed that the last 4 pins of the cable detatch from the main pin set, thus converting it into a 20 pin cable. WHOOOO HOOOOOOOO game on!!! So plug in the PSU, turn my pc on and viola!!!!!!!!! we have power! (Will post pics tonight)

Finally things are starting to look up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn*
If you haven't already sent your PSU out for RMA, test it with the following:
1. Turn the PSU on with the back switch, plugged in and everything.
2. Get a paperclip. See the only green wire on the ATX connector? Plug one end into the GREEN wire and the other end into any BLACK wire.

Just to make sure it isn't dead

Also, I would contact Frozen and tell them you do not expect to pay return shipping for something that you asked be removed from your order, and you also don't expect the restocking fee because it was the sales associate's fault it was included after you asked he/r to remove it from your order. Trust me, they'll cooperate. Oh yeah, and tell them you're very disappointed.

Wish I new that last night







. better late then never.

Well, I am not going to complain too much, since they are returning my water blocks....even though in their return policy they dont take returns on water cooling stuff. I have to get store credit, which I guess is better then nothing. If they wouldnt take them back I was going to toss them in the for sale thread.

Anyway, making a little progress. got lots of pics, but they are at home. I think i figured out my water cooling setup. Just have to wait for everything else to get here. Dont want to give it all away yet, without pics anyway.









Stay tuned for a new episode tonight with a guest appearence by "Mr. Dude"!

Goby Out!


----------



## Burn

Well, you can just order new stuff that's compatible then, right?


----------



## JacKz5o

Wow great job goby







Everythings looking great so far


----------



## aajvs99

hey i noticed in ur sig that u want tt thumb screws. you got a radioshack near by? cause RS sells lots of tt parts now


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

Well, you can just order new stuff that's compatible then, right?











Yup! the tricky part is finding what fits. The north and southbridge pins are a little closer together then most standard chipsets. So I am having a hck of a time trying to find one that fits. I know its not necessary to water cool chipsets, but I am going for coolness factor on them!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*

Wow great job goby Everythings looking great so far


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

hey i noticed in ur sig that u want tt thumb screws. you got a radioshack near by? cause RS sells lots of tt parts now


Ya, I went to a RS the other day in the mall. I didnt see any TT stuff. probably cuz it wasnt a real RS. I might try and stop at another one tomorrow.

-----------------------------------------
So tonight I have LOTS to share. grab some popcorn, sit back relax, and enjoy the pics!!

Well, the LCD ebay guy officially got his Negative feedback from me today. I sent him 3 emails asking for a refund. he only replied to the first one....I gave him 2 weeks to make it right. Oh well, you win some you lose some.









Shipped back the Maze4 blocks to Frozen, and still waiting for my Armor fan door to arrive in the mail!

So.............in the mean time.
I decided to paint the I/O Plate for the mobo.


















Next I pulled off one of the fan tunnels so I could get to the Northbridge chip. once I got that off the I removed the heat sink in preperation for a water block. I also removed the southbridge heat sink as well.


















Northbridge chip









Southbridge









And as I mentioned above and an earlier post I hooked up my PSU to my old computer and got it crankin!!!!! what a relief to finally know its working. I also want to add the chrome finish is "Chrome-Tastic!" It is SUPER reflective.




























Pic with the lights on









Next I painted the mounting bracket for the top mount ports(headphone, USB, etc....)



















here I got the rear exhaust fan, PSU and top mount ports installed along with all the case hardware.










Since I wanted to mount the PSU on the opposite side then what the case was designed for, the screw mount holes and PSU bracket wouldnt fit.










So I have to create my own bracket. Here is a cardboard template to line up the screw holes.










So now I need to find some steel.....hhmmmmm......Yup, that will do the trick! I had an old set up washer and dryer out in the garage.I used it already for painting the chassis.










Template in place









kinda hard to see, my I outlined the template with an exact-o knife onto the steel lid of the washing machine.










Remember kids, safety first! You know what your mother used to say "Your gonna poke your eye out!"










I figured I would but out my good ol' dremel and take a hack at it. I didnt excpet to get too far, maybe at least make a border and a better out line. It only made it about 4 inches before breaking.










So what do we do now, you might ask?









Thats easy, grab you BIG HONKIN' GRINDER!


















Action photo!

















Gotta represent! overclock.net fo' life!









Washing machine = PWNED!


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

hey i noticed in ur sig that u want tt thumb screws. you got a radioshack near by? cause RS sells lots of tt parts now


Lol yeah.. the last time i went to RS they had like a TT Mambo case with BigWater 745 and like a 10 TT fans and everything.. pretty nice. Only thing bad is their price







, they were selling the TTBT for $64.99 lol


----------



## Nismo2nr

i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## gobygoby

Here is the rough cut rectangle, cut out from the washer lid









Here is the cleaned up lid after being pwned by my bench grinder. getting closer! starting to shape up.










I got it pretty close to square, at least as close as I could get with "non" precision tools.










and for some more fun, I whipped out my cement block chisel and mini sledge hammer. Talk about a project to take out any anger!







I used those tools to "cut" out the inside of the PSU mouting frame.










A few bangs later and I got the inside knocked out.










Then after another trip to the bench grinder, I removed the paint, and sanded down the edges. Here is a test fit on the back panel. Its abotu a 1/4 low, but its the only way to get a pic. It all lines up though.










Close up









My cat "Maverick" Decided to join the show.










And one more pic showing how it would actually fit on the back. I still have some more sanding to do, clean up the edges, make it truly square, drill and tap the screw holes the a coat of clear, so it wont rust.










Hope you enjoyed tonights show. things are starting to move along.

Goby Out!


----------



## Allen

Hmm I dont know but that looks kinda scrapy to me..what happen to the original one.I think it would look better.Unless you straighten that one up a bit.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Allen*
Hmm I dont know but that looks kinda scrapy to me..what happen to the original one.I think it would look better.Unless you straighten that one up a bit.


I put the PSU in on the opposite side that the case is designed for. and because of that, the screw holes dont match up on the original PSU bracket, and drilling new holes in the old bracket isnt going to work....So I had to make a new bracket.

I am not even close to finishing it, still have to sand all the edges and make the straight and square. plus this might just be another template, until I have access to the proper tools for making a nice looking bracket. And if all esle fails, I could just paint it black too. it would hide all the wierd lines.


----------



## Namrac

What's wrong with the way the PSU is supposed to be positioned? Or are you just modding for the sake of modding?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

What's wrong with the way the PSU is supposed to be positioned? Or are you just modding for the sake of modding?


I plan on putting the the big fan door on the PSU side. That way you can see the PSU through the window. because on the other side, the PSU is blocked by the HDD cage.

And instead on looking at the chrome side of the PSU I flipped it over so I can see the top fan shroud and lights from the PSU through the window.....

Make sense? It sounds confusing. I'll try and take some pics tonight to better explain.

Kyle


----------



## Namrac

No, it makes sense... but then won't the fan be right up against the window, killing the airflow? Why don't you just not use the HDD cage? I just use the iCage for my HDDs...


----------



## K092084

i get what you are saying, sounds good, and looks good also. No point in having a PSU with a window and light up fan if you aren't gonna see it right


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

No, it makes sense... but then won't the fan be right up against the window, killing the airflow? Why don't you just not use the HDD cage? I just use the iCage for my HDDs...


Well....







.....If I put the PSU in the "normal" position the fan would be right up next to the HDD cage.

I plan on removing the big 25cm fan from the door as well. I only wanted the door for the window. I got water cooling and lots of other fans in the case, so the door fan isnt really needed anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

i get what you are saying, sounds good, and looks good also. No point in having a PSU with a window and light up fan if you aren't gonna see it right


Thanks! Exactly, its just for looks.


----------



## christian_piper

But why are you gonna put the HDD cage by the PSU even IN there Why do you need it? And unless you put mesh in the window by the PSU won't the fan be starved for air? *BAD for the PSU*?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*

But why are you gonna put the HDD cage by the PSU even IN there Why do you need it? And unless you put mesh in the window by the PSU won't the fan be starved for air? *BAD for the PSU*?



ok, If you have an armor you should know that the PSU goes right next to the HDD cage up in the top, rear of the chassis.

not my pic, found on the web









here you can see that its just how it fits. I am not swapping locations of the PSU and HDD cage. They will stay in there same place, I am only putting the PSU on its other side. so The LED's and UV fan face out instead of in.

Also the big fan door will go on that side as well, so there will be ventilation, not to mention the whole back plate of the PSU is mesh. And I cant move my HDD's to the front drive bay tower, becuase thats where my water pump is going.

I'll show you tonight. Dont worry, it will be all good!


----------



## christian_piper

Most of us Armour owners don't USE that HDD cage- I took mine out so my PSU fan could breathe.. Can't you move the Icage up? I personally have 2 of them in the front..

I would be worried about the fan tho- Such a big fan pulling from such a small area... I still would say to put mesh in the door where the PSU is..


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *christian_piper*

Most of us Armour owners don't USE that HDD cage- I took mine out so my PSU fan could breathe.. Can't you move the Icage up? I personally have 2 of them in the front..

I would be worried about the fan tho- Such a big fan pulling from such a small area... I still would say to put mesh in the door where the PSU is..



Ok.....here is what I am trying to do.










First, since I have the Armor LCS the radiator is in the drive bay tower. so this limits the space there.

Second, I am going to put the water pump in the drive bay, so I wont have any room for the HDD cage there.

If I installed the PSU they way it was supposed to be, I would see the bottom of it. Its all chrome. I wanted to turn it over so I could see the other side from the window with the big fan.

Now I am putting the fan door on the opposite side.........----so each side will have a window!----

and the side of the PSU with the fan will be on the same side as the other door with built in 25cm fan.....that has mesh.

now do you get it?


----------



## K092084

i say just let him try it out and see, if what he is saying and wanting to do, then he will just have to figure something else out. So i say just try it and see what happens, can never know unless you try. I still say go for, it will look sweet. And if you still want to do that and it doesn't well worse comes to worse, you can just cut out some of the plexiglass where the fan is, since it has its grill cover for the fan so you won't have to worry about something getting, to alllow it to get some air. Just my thought, you may not like it, but thats ok.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

i say just let him try it out and see, if what he is saying and wanting to do, then he will just have to figure something else out. So i say just try it and see what happens, can never know unless you try. I still say go for, it will look sweet. And if you still want to do that and it doesn't well worse comes to worse, *you can just cut out some of the plexiglass where the fan is, since it has its grill cover for the fan so you won't have to worry about something getting, to alllow it to get some air*. Just my thought, you may not like it, but thats ok.



no your cool. I dont mid criticism, I just doint think Christian_piper understands what I am trying to do. No biggie.

I have thought about cutting away right in front of the PSU so the fan can breath. Its a good idea, necessary? I dont know. There is that big freakin mesh hole just blow and left of the PSU for ventilation. Plus the 5 fans inside the case and water cooled components.

I am pretty sure I have the cooling stuff covered.







I wouldnt be suprised if it starts snowing in there


----------



## b3ar

Any plans to sell that 25cm fan, Goby? I call dibs.


----------



## K092084

hahaha, well can't wait to see it when it is finished, could save yourself some $ on the elertic bill if it start snowing.

Just realized that i left quick a few words out from what i said, the part you quoted, been to long of a day at work i guess.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*

Any plans to sell that 25cm fan, Goby? I call dibs.


Sorry, If I do sell it, there is someone else who asked for it a few days ago.
If it falls through with him, I will let you know.


----------



## b3ar

Thanks, man. Rep+ for the hard work.


----------



## sleeper300

mod faster. this is sweet. i want to see it when its done. i must entertain myself with your mod becaus i cant do my full case mod till next summer when i have the time.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*

Thanks, man. Rep+ for the hard work.


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sleeper300*

mod faster. this is sweet. i want to see it when its done. i must entertain myself with your mod becaus i cant do my full case mod till next summer when i have the time.



lol....hehe....."mod faster" ! I wish I could. I hardly even have enough time to pay bills and do yard work.! I take every opportunity of free time to work on it. Now that the painting is done, it should come along pretty quick. Need to get the rest of the water cooling gear. Once I have all that, then I can start in on the fun stuff!

Peace out!


----------



## aajvs99

likin the dual window thing but whats the point really? i mean all ur gonna see is the back of the mobo tray. unless! you made that out of plexi glass to







then you could see the back of the mobo idk just my thoughts... anyway check that Frys store for thumb screws! haha...


----------



## Allen

I dont think any one who has a armor uses the HD cage all you got to do is take it out and use the I cage for the HD man.thin it will give you the look you wont just like in the picture.
My rig without cage
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/6230/s5000360uv8.jpg


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

likin the dual window thing but whats the point really? i mean all ur gonna see is the back of the mobo tray. unless! you made that out of plexi glass to







then you could see the back of the mobo idk just my thoughts... anyway check that Frys store for thumb screws! haha...


Thanks. Here is my point to the window - But remember this is the back side(mobo tray side)










I am ripping out the 25cm fan and going to mod in a PSOne LCD into the mesh circle. Also I am going to get some el wire data cables and other uv cable so you will see them through the door and not just the mobo tray. anyway, its just a mod, for fun. I am not sure when I will get back out to frys. probably be a while









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allen*

I dont think any one who has a armor uses the HD cage all you got to do is take it out and use the I cage for the HD man.thin it will give you the look you wont just like in the picture.
My rig without cage
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/6230/s5000360uv8.jpg










well, I guess I am going to be the only one using that HDD cage in the top. I have plans for the available space in the drive tower.


----------



## ae804

i use it... keeps all the wires consolidated.... closer together


----------



## Renegade5399

I also use the cage in the top. Make wire mgt easy that way.


----------



## steve!!

dude whats the PS1 monitor for? is that going to be your only monitor or are you going to have it display something else, i would really like to know because i think it looks quite a good idea! rep +


----------



## frostbite

It will probably be for temp monitoring


----------



## b3ar

How about painting some UV reactive circuitry designs behind the panels?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steve!!*

dude whats the PS1 monitor for? is that going to be your only monitor or are you going to have it display something else, i would really like to know because i think it looks quite a good idea! rep +



Yes I will use it for a bunch of other stuff. Temp monitoring, picture slide show, who knows.....

No its not my only display. My main displays are 2 19" Dell Ultrasharps!

Thanks for the Rep!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*

How about painting some UV reactive circuitry designs behind the panels?


I thought about doing soemthing like that, but not sure where to do it or what to do.


----------



## ae804

You get anything working w/ the PSone monitor? I got one here that i need to desouder one of the VGA adapters on my old videocard on so i can get a cleaner souder job (don't want stuff to short together







)


----------



## xxmonkey321xx

*chants* More! More!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*

You get anything working w/ the PSone monitor? I got one here that i need to desouder one of the VGA adapters on my old videocard on so i can get a cleaner souder job (don't want stuff to short together







)


I havent even had a chance to work on that part. Still waiting for the fan door to mount it in. and I have a compliant in with paypal to try and get my money back for it, so I cant rip it apart just yet, so I might have to send it back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxmonkey321xx*

*chants* More! More!


I know, I know....I have been slacking lately. My son has been sick the last week so I have had less time to work on the rig. I have progressed some though and been taking lots of pics! I might have some time tomorrow for a new episiode.

Starting to get the water wooling stuff put together. I installed the CPU block. I also sent back the dangerden Maze 4 blocks (because they didnt fit) that were for the north and south bridge. I got the vantec chpiset water blocks and the fit perfectly. I tried to put on the Koolance Ram block but it doesnt fit....I am thinking of modding it to fit, but not sure if it will.

Anyway, stay tuned. More to come !!!

Kyle


----------



## noxious89123

Why not get an OC.net logo made into a large sticker and put it on the back of the mobo tray so you can see it through the window? Of you could make a template and paint it on?

Also i dont think that window panel will fot on the normally 'non-windowed' side as the clips that hold it closed are in different positions, which is clear to see from the pic you made. You could ofcourse secure that panel just with screws at the back, but i think the clips might get in the way.

I think what you have done so far has been VERY well, and you have some awesome ideas, but i think you might be putting too much into one project. Like the LCD, and the window behind the mobo.

GJ, keep the posts coming


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

Why not get an Overclock.net logo made into a large sticker and put it on the back of the mobo tray so you can see it through the window? Of you could make a template and paint it on?

Also i dont think that window panel will fot on the normally 'non-windowed' side as the clips that hold it closed are in different positions, which is clear to see from the pic you made. You could ofcourse secure that panel just with screws at the back, but i think the clips might get in the way.

I think what you have done so far has been VERY well, and you have some awesome ideas, but i think you might be putting too much into one project. Like the LCD, and the window behind the mobo.

GJ, keep the posts coming










Thanks for the ideas. I have already tested the windowed door on the mobo tray side. It does fit but as you pointed out I will have to modify the clips.

OC.net sticker is a good idea. Actually it might be a neat place for stickers and badges and such. Still not sure what to do over there.

As far as too much into one project. Maybe. but I am not a simple guy







for some reason I always feel the need to complicate things. its a curse I guess.









oh well, if it all does work, it will be sweeeeet!

Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

Subscribing since your a fellow Hoosier!

I'm up in South Bend...Anywho, Keep up the good work man! Looks good so far...


----------



## aajvs99

hey i just noticed you have the saitek keyboard is it a good one for gaming?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Subscribing since your a fellow Hoosier!

I'm up in South Bend...Anywho, Keep up the good work man! Looks good so far...


Howdy! Go Notre Dame! Thanks. P.S. nice setup you have!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

hey i just noticed you have the saitek keyboard is it a good one for gaming?


well....I am not a gamer (yet







) and I dont have it hooked up. From all the reviews I read before buying it, I would say its up there among the best.....also LOTS of people have this board. So I am sure its worth it.

And just to tide some of you over with, here is a rough idea of my water cooling setup.










Parts List:
--------------------
Rad: Stock 120mm thermaltake Rad. 
Pump: Swiftek
Res: Innovatek Tank-O-Matic
CPU: Thermaltake Cpu Block
North & South Bridge: Vantec (pulled from the stingray kit)
VGA: Thermaltake VGA block
RAM: Koolance Ram block

So here in lines many areas that require some modding. And just an FYI for anyone consdering modifying a GA-G1975x mobo. DONT!







the pin holes for the chipset heatsinks are not standard. , the RAM slots are surrounded by capaciters that get in the way. Its a great board, but you cant really change anything on it.









Here is my rough flow outline ( try and follow, may get confusing)

I will start with the pump. Swiftek 1/2" In/Out pump. The gets reduced down to 3/8" via Koolance reducers. The gets Y'd off. one 3/8" goes to the rad and the other gets reduced to 1/4". the 1/4" goes to the Koolance Ram cooler. Then from the ram cooler, it gets enlarged back to 3/8" and Y'd back into the main loop.

now back to the main loop: after the rad, then to CPU, northbridge, southbridge, VGA, res, back to the pump.

So basically I have a loop within a loop. because the ram cooler is 1/4", I didnt want it in my main loop because I dont want to restrict flow.

My current problem, is the ram cooler doesnt fit because of some capaciters on each side of the RAM slots. so I am thinking about 1 of 3 options

1: take out the ram cooler and scrap the loop within the loop idea.
2: Mod the ram cooler and make it fit.
3: find a different water cooled ram block that will fit.
--------------
4: Do #1 and in the future make my own ram water cooler.

I am going to look more into modding the ram block, since I already have it, but I dont want to mess with it since I might return it. I may just remove it from the loop


----------



## noxious89123

I think many other people will tell you that isnt a good water cooling setup. Theres far too many blocks which will reduce flow, and each block heats the water more and more, so the last block in the loop wont do much for cooling.

Also makinig tubing smaller then bigger isnt good as that will reduce flow.

Most WC's recommend against even a NB block, so definitely dont get a RAM and SB block.

It would also be really really awful trying to get tubes in there.


----------



## BrinNutz

I hope you have 1/2 Tubing and connectors on everything..Otherwise, you'll have the same issues with heat as you would on Air I would assume...

You should also mount the Res on the Outside of the case, with the barbs on the bottom..Turned so the barbs would lead straight into the case. That would look sweet....


----------



## xxmonkey321xx

Looks good so far









Get well soon to your son


----------



## BrinNutz

Goby,

By the way..Thanks for the compliment, can't believe I forgot to mention that..=)


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
I think many other people will tell you that isnt a good water cooling setup. Theres far too many blocks which will reduce flow, and each block heats the water more and more, so the last block in the loop wont do much for cooling.

Also makinig tubing smaller then bigger isnt good as that will reduce flow.

Most WC's recommend against even a NB block, so definitely dont get a RAM and SB block.

It would also be really really awful trying to get tubes in there.

I decided to remove the RAM cooler from the loop. It just wont fit, Therefore that takes out lots of fittings. and everything is all 3/8" now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
I hope you have 1/2 Tubing and connectors on everything..Otherwise, you'll have the same issues with heat as you would on Air I would assume...

You should also mount the Res on the Outside of the case, with the barbs on the bottom..Turned so the barbs would lead straight into the case. That would look sweet....

No, everything will be 3/8" tubing. I am now thinking of having 2 reservoirs. That one outside and another inside....just for fun and more neon liquid. Plus it will help keep temp more stable. as adding more liquid to the over all volume will take longer to heat or cool. I still cant decide on what to do with the res's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxmonkey321xx*
Looks good so far

Get well soon to your son

Thanks! My son is doing much better! He is only 8 months old. He feels fine with the exception of a few sniffles and his sleeping pattern has now gone down the tubes! he used to sleep all night, now back to waking up at 3am or so. I am getting tired these days!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*
Goby,

By the way..Thanks for the compliment, can't believe I forgot to mention that..=)

No Problem, Your welcome!









So guess what time it is???

ITS TIME FOR A NEW EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO























EPISODE ???: THE CASE STRIKES BACK

By special request, tonights episode is Sponsored by "Diet Dr. Pepper" with special appearance by Mr. Dude!










Well, lets see here.....what have I been up too......

I returned the Danger Den blocks back to frozen for store credit. Still deciding what to get.

Filed claim with paypal for the PSOne LCD. Still no word from the dead beat seller.

Still waiting on the Fan door to arrive in the mail. starting to get angry









I did lots of research looking for a north & South bridge that might fit my mobo. Turns out, pretty much nothing does. I didnt just want to go by trial and error and waste tons of money on shipping. So I wanted to get it right this time. I sorta jumped the gun on ordering the DD maze4 without having the mobo in hand. now I know what I need an ready to order. I have no clue why gigabyte decided to make their fittings, pin holes, and other arrangements totally different then the norm, or what others use as a universal standard. Modding this mobo is turning out to be a be-otch! But with perserverence and lots of googleing I was able to come up with a solution!

In comes the ever faithful NewEgg to save the water cooling day!

hmmmm.....I wonder whats in the box!









Sweet! Its a Vantec Stingray water cooling kit!!! Comes complete with everything!!!!!!! CPU block, VGA block, north & southbridge blocks, tubing, pump res, rad, and fluid! If I didnt already have my cooling stuff bought, this is a serious contender for an all-in-one kit. all very nice stuff BTW!!!!

















So All I need is the chipset blocks, and I am going to sell the rest. So Check out the for sale section!!!

Here is all my water cooling gear in one big pile!!










Closeup of the water blocks. (edit: I am not going to use the RAM cooler.)









Closeup of the ther stuff, rad, pump, cpu block










And the mighty Innovatek res










The next few are dry fitting the CPU block

Back of the mobo. (which I think is pretty cool, all blue with the circutry. Too bad this isnt visible when installed.







)

















Anchors in place









Closeup if CPU block installed









Installed


----------



## gobygoby

So now I was about ready to install the mobo, and thought, If I install this thing, how the heck am I supposed to un-hook all the WC gear if I need to take it down???? I would have to remove the mobo from the chassis to get to any nuts/bolts behind it.

Yeah right!!! Like I am going to go to all that hassle. So I came up with a solution!

Behold! WC anchor access holes! I drilled holes in the mobo tray so I could access the screws without having to remove the mobo! I am a genius!


















There are 8 holes. 4 for the cpu, 2 for the north bridge and 2 for the southbridge. closeup of the CPU holes.










As you can see, drilling the chassis caused a bunch of scratching. Should have used a center punch! Oh well.

So I decided to sand it down and take it back to the painters. (Just the mobo tray, not the whole case! I promise I am done paintingafter this!!!!! )









Had to tape the holes on the inside so paint didnt shoot through and coat everything else.










The back is taped off and ready to go! I also lightly sanded each side to get rid of any scrathches I made during drilling.


















Inside ready for paint!










And here is what it looks like, painting all finished.










Now to show how the mounting hardware can go on without removing the mobo!










So now I *FINALLY* got the mobo installed!!! Looks pretty spiffy, if I do say so myself.!!







Its actually starting to look like a computer!

And lastly, I was browsing craiglist the other day and came across an ad. "Free computers"
Basically they are some really old Dell machines. Pentium II's. This guy bought them for the HD's and ram, and was throwing everything else away. He offered them up on craigslist for free if anyone wanted them. So I took a drive over and picked up 9 computers and one 17" crt monitor.










I found one HD, but its really small. lots of case fans, cords, cd drives, floppy drives, graphics cards, modems, network cards, CPU's, power supplies, mobo's...........just general stuff. But it could come in handy later for modding.

Anyway, thats the news for now! hopefully mmake more progress faster. Thanks for tuning in!

Kyle


----------



## Namrac

I bought a bunch of Axe, and they didn't give me my own Mr. Dude...

Looking good so far. That one hole is fugly, though.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

I bought a bunch of Axe, and they didn't give me my own Mr. Dude...

Looking good so far. That one hole is fugly, though.



haha...







it was a package deal thing. had two different body also and then Mr. Dude. I got it al Wal-Mart.

Are you talking about this fugly hole?


















I had to drill into a pre-existing bracket hole thingy. And of course the drill bit caught on the steel and ripped it a little. So I cut the junk away and sanded it down. Thats why that hole got hit by the ugly stick.


----------



## noxious89123

Good idea with the holes for easy removal of the blocks









I think removing the RAM block will greatly increase WC performance, asyou dont have the restriction of the block, and also the two parts where the loop splits into 2, then combines back into 1. Looking good so far









8 Month old son? All together now... Awwwww. Glad to hear hes doing better now.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
Good idea with the holes for easy removal of the blocks









I think removing the RAM block will greatly increase WC performance, asyou dont have the restriction of the block, and also the two parts where the loop splits into 2, then combines back into 1. Looking good so far









8 Month old son? All together now... Awwwww. Glad to hear hes doing better now.

Thanks! I thought it was a great idea. and very simple. Yes my son is 8 months old. crawling, pulling himself up on things. He is a ball full of energy, and a monster! he is huge!

I cant believe I forgot to post the money shot for this weeks episode. Here it is....mobo and CPU block installed.


----------



## b3ar

Still looking for Thermaltake thumb screws? I don't know if they ship to the States, or if it will cost you a bundle to do it, but there you go.


----------



## zerohour

UV mod if interested: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ght=spooky%27s


----------



## noxious89123

Just a tip regarding your Armour:

Remove the Tooless PCI locks. I cant remember how i got them off, but it was very simple so im sure you can work it out.

I dont know if you've used one of these cases before, but those locks aren't very sturdy, and i don't trust them to hold my £250+ Graphics card.

I was told this by Robilar when i was consdiering getting this case, and when i got it i found that he was totally right. He also removed the tooless drive bay thingies, but i dont mond those myself. Although sometimes my DVD-RW can vibrate quite a bit, as it isnt held very tightly. Its held enough so it doesn't pop out though.


----------



## SilentStryke

Gobygoby ur the man, I love this thread, its bookmarked


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*

Still looking for Thermaltake thumb screws? I don't know if they ship to the States, or if it will cost you a bundle to do it, but there you go.


Thanks but those arent the ones I am looking for. Thermaltake sells some seperatly, but arent the same ones that come on the cases.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerohour*

UV mod if interested: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ght=spooky%27s


Thanks for posting that link. I have looked at it before. Once I get to the piont when I can start playing around, I might try some UV paint or ink. Too bad you can see the back of the mobo. Now that would be sweet to trace the circutry in neon!!! I asw those acrylic flames that Cyber Druid was making. They are sweet, and I wish I had a cool way to incorporate it into my case somehow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

Just a tip regarding your Armour:

Remove the Tooless PCI locks. I cant remember how i got them off, but it was very simple so im sure you can work it out.

I dont know if you've used one of these cases before, but those locks aren't very sturdy, and i don't trust them to hold my £250+ Graphics card.

I was told this by Robilar when i was consdiering getting this case, and when i got it i found that he was totally right. He also removed the tooless drive bay thingies, but i dont mond those myself. Although sometimes my DVD-RW can vibrate quite a bit, as it isnt held very tightly. Its held enough so it doesn't pop out though.


Thanks for the tip. If I remove the PCI locks, what do I use in place of them. I sure dont want my shiny new x1900 falling out.! I kinda like the drive bay thingies. I dont mid them. If my stuff does rattle, I am sure I will find a way to mod'em and make'em quite!







Thanks Rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentStryke*

Gobygoby ur the man, I love this thread, its bookmarked


Hehe, I wish, but thanks anyway!







Glad you like my thread. I love building computers, I cant wait to get into some modding. and especially those spare/junk PC's out in my garage. I plan on practicing different things on those! :madscientist:


----------



## SilentStryke

Quote:



Hehe, I wish, but thanks anyway! Glad you like my thread. I love building computers, I cant wait to get into some modding. and especially those spare/junk PC's out in my garage. I plan on practicing different things on those! :madscientist:


Haha thats good, better to practice on crap then do it on ur 200+ dollar case and mess up, that would not be pretty


----------



## larsulrich87

Found this thread while at work (computer lab at school), had nothing to do but surf the net, and since I read all the replys to my post, I had nothing better to do but surf threads =D, lol. I found this one.. and an hour and a half later I finished reading it. First off, I wanna thank you goby for helping me kill so much time, and getting my mind off of food (except for that half eaten bologna sandwhich that sponsored an earlier episode, even that looks delicious right now). Second off, wow, I have never seen anyone so dedicated to reaching perfection with their mod/computer build. I gotta say I'm proud of you, as a father/husband still having time to build this rig. Not to mention all the posting you did about it. The case paint looked extremely awesome, I really liked the metallic black. The watercooling you got was awesome, I really liked that you chose so many different parts, and got the best of everything!! The build will be a promising and satisfying one. Nice motherboard btw, (hint: read my specs) =] And I as well as 50000 others will bookmark this thread. Definitely looking forward to the finishing product. Keep up the amazingly good work.


----------



## xxmonkey321xx

Looks very very good, man!! Keep it up!!

I really like your fugly hole xD

(PS: THX, Dr Prepper ROX







)


----------



## sleeper300

if all else fails you can run your usb, firewire, and audio cables behind the mobo try, come out the whole, and out from underneeth the mobo where they need to connect. just a suggestion.


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

If I remove the PCI locks, what do I use in place of them.


Once you remove the tooles locks you will see the screw holes for fixing the card in place with a single screw like on most other cases









The plates that cover the PCI slots are removed by using a screw driver to pop them out of place. And i mean *POP*. I did it and it nearly hit me in the face, lol







. So be careful when removing them. The manual tells you exactly how to get them off.


----------



## Namrac

You use screws in place of the PCI locks, you can just unscrew the whole thingy.


----------



## Renegade5399

Same here, that thing is junk.


----------



## noxious89123

Just use screws, like so:









http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/7884/1xr5.jpg

Good thing that pci card is there, i was aiming to take a pic of the gfx cards plate. Bah, jittery hands.









If they had made the tooless lock out of metal, and put some strong springs on it to hold it closed it might have been useful









EDIT: off-topic - is it possible to get a chrome effect paint? I think the inside of my silver armour would look 1337 with a chrome interior and some bright CCFL's


----------



## BrinNutz

They sure do...


----------



## noxious89123

:d

EDIT: Smileys are broken, keeps chaging the capital to lower case...


----------



## Sin100

Actually its because you can't have all uppercase text, so you simply wanted to do a







, so that would be all the text is in capitals, as : isn't classed as text!

Anyway, sorry goby.
This is still lookin' nice!!


----------



## noxious89123

I want upd4te!?! :swearing:

Lol. Hows it coming along?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *larsulrich87*
Found this thread while at work (computer lab at school), had nothing to do but surf the net, and since I read all the replys to my post, I had nothing better to do but surf threads =D, lol. I found this one.. and an hour and a half later I finished reading it. First off, I wanna thank you goby for helping me kill so much time, and getting my mind off of food (except for that half eaten bologna sandwhich that sponsored an earlier episode, even that looks delicious right now). Second off, wow, I have never seen anyone so dedicated to reaching perfection with their mod/computer build. I gotta say I'm proud of you, as a father/husband still having time to build this rig. Not to mention all the posting you did about it. The case paint looked extremely awesome, I really liked the metallic black. The watercooling you got was awesome, I really liked that you chose so many different parts, and got the best of everything!! The build will be a promising and satisfying one. Nice motherboard btw, (hint: read my specs) =] And I as well as 50000 others will bookmark this thread. Definitely looking forward to the finishing product. Keep up the amazingly good work.


WOW! I am speechless....Thanks for all the compliments!! Now the pressure is really on to make this a good mod!







I only really get to work on my computer for about an hour a few days a week, and its mainly around 10pm after I put my son to sleep. I didnt have a single chance to work on it over the long weekend. oh well, I had a great time with my family though! Hopefully this week I can get back into high gear!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxmonkey321xx*
Looks very very good, man!! Keep it up!!

I really like your fugly hole xD

(PS: THX, Dr Prepper ROX )

hehe, Thanks! PS. Dr. Pepper actually isnt athat bad anymore!







I used to not like the stuff, but for some reason it tastes kinda goo now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleeper300*
if all else fails you can run your usb, firewire, and audio cables behind the mobo try, come out the whole, and out from underneeth the mobo where they need to connect. just a suggestion.

Not sure I know what you mean? I plan on running the wires behind the mobo tray. I am getting the el Sata cables so you can see them through the window on the other side!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
Just use screws, like so:









http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/7884/1xr5.jpg

Good thing that pci card is there, i was aiming to take a pic of the gfx cards plate. Bah, jittery hands.









If they had made the tooless lock out of metal, and put some strong springs on it to hold it closed it might have been useful









EDIT: off-topic - is it possible to get a chrome effect paint? I think the inside of my silver armour would look 1337 with a chrome interior and some bright CCFL's
















ok, I gotcha. I was thinking PCIE slot lock on the mobo. Ya, using the screw would be a lot safer. Thanks for the tip!

Re: Chrome paint: Yes they make chrome paint....actually I was thinking about doing chrome initially. I think Chrome would look freaking awesome. Even better take it the chassis to a place that can chrome it for real. Now that would be amazing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
Actually its because you can't have all uppercase text, so you simply wanted to do a







, so that would be all the text is in capitals, as : isn't classed as text!

Anyway, sorry goby.
This is still lookin' nice!!

No problem!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
I want upd4te!?! :swearing:

Lol. Hows it coming along?


hehe














I want an update too!

its going slow! I havent been able to work on anything since last Friday and all I could do is put the 1/2" to 3/8" reducers on the pump.

Still no fan door







I think they lost it.

Still no word from PSOne LCD guy







what a loser!

I think I have yet again changed my water cooling setup. I am going to have 2 reservoirs, just for fun.







I am going to mount the Innovatek one that I have to the back outside of the case and I am going to build one for horizontal inside the case on the bottom. I initially was going to build my res. but since I dont have time, I got the innovatek. Well, I used to build stuff with acrylic and figured what the heck! its going to be simple anyway. so I am going to make me a res.!! Also, I am going to place an order from Frozen for all my lighting stuff, since I have a gift cert. from returning my danger den blocks.

Thats about all the news for now!







sorry


----------



## noxious89123

If i had the money:

I'd get the case chrome plated, and get all the plastic parts made in metal and get them chromed.

A full chrome Tt Armour? Man, you just cant argue with that. It would be so unique. I'd be forever cleaning finger prints off of it though, lol.


----------



## mattlb0619

nice work goby!

:: subscribed ::


----------



## aajvs99

man i got the saitek! it rocks best keyboard i ever bought! and i paired it with a MX518 best mouse i ever bought! anyway hopefully you can get some good work done soon for us to see! does the computer even run yet? w/o h2o cooling?


----------



## 3xtr3m3

WOW man i am surprised. You are doing a great job. I think "Formed" should make this threead sticked too.









I think i have seen a turbine fan among those pics, Can u take a pic of that fan and post it please.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

If i had the money:

I'd get the case chrome plated, and get all the plastic parts made in metal and get them chromed.

A full chrome Tt Armour? Man, you just cant argue with that. It would be so unique. I'd be forever cleaning finger prints off of it though, lol.


hehe, yeah I didnt think about that. But it would still be fricken cool!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlb0619*

nice work goby!

:: subscribed ::


Thanks!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

man i got the saitek! it rocks best keyboard i ever bought! and i paired it with a MX518 best mouse i ever bought! anyway hopefully you can get some good work done soon for us to see! does the computer even run yet? w/o h2o cooling?


umm..no the comp doent run yet. Still workin on it.









So you like the MX518? huh? I was thinking about getting that mouse. Cant decide between that and the g15.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*

WOW man i am surprised. You are doing a great job. I think "Formed" should make this threead sticked too.

I think i have seen a turbine fan among those pics, Can u take a pic of that fan and post it please.


Thanks! I would be honored to have this as a sticky! 
Here are some close up of the fans. Each tube has 2 fans. 1 in the front and 1 in the back. They pull cool air in the case across the cpu then over the ram. Its really efficient cooling.

top fan over the CPU









another angle









Here is the other fan that I pulled off. I have to mod it for the northbridge block to fit.


















So her is what I have been able to work on the past few days.

I decided to get one more thing out of the way, and put the HD's in the cage.









oooooh, purty! 3 Raptors all in a row! 2 x 74 gig and 1 150 gig!

















My water cooling system is all 3/8" so I have to reduce the I/O of the pump. These are Koolance 1/2" to 3/8" reducers on the Swiftek pump.










Now I took the advice of some guys here and removed the PCI locks. and I also decided to mount the Innovatek res on the outside.....like its supposed tobe mounted. I am going to build another horizontal mounted res for the inside of the case.

I used a step drill bit for the first time and they ROCK!! although they are fricken $$$. My jaw about hit the floor when I was at lowes buying them. But they are so worth it! Drilles very nice. And id the case didnt have any paint it would have drilled a flawless hole!










So here I drilled the 2 holes for the input and output of the res. I used the hole grommets that came with the Armor LCS case. Fits nicely!



















Close-up









Here are some of the reservoir installed.










































Thats about it for now.....hopefully get the water cooling system wet testing asap! then plug everything else in and test this sucker. Then for the modding projects! Still lots to come!









Goby Out!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

I can't see the pics
















Edit : ohh nevermind

Edit2 : Man i was expecting a turbine like in the pic. I'm disappointed now. JK







Keep up the good work !


----------



## Allen

Looking good.That kinda is a shame abought haveing to reduce the tubing to 3/8


----------



## Runt

Looking awesome.


----------



## noxious89123

Are you able to mount one of the drives in a different place, because three 10,000rpm drives sandwiched like that will get real hot.

If you removed the drive from the middle of the cage the other 2 would get good airflow from the fan next to the HDD cage. But 3 just blocks the airflow, so if you can find a different place for one that would be a good idea...

The MX518 mouse is great, i also have it









I found that getting use to such high sensitivity was difficult, so i started at 800dpi, then after a couple of days started using 1000, and just kept bumping it up. 1600dpi is great







Bit twitchy for sniping in BF2 though, so the on-the-fly sensitivity adjustment is very handy.

Even though the G5 has 2000dpi i would still say the MX518 is better all round, because:

#1) Its cheaper.
#2) 1600dpi is damn good anyway.
#3) It has 2 buttons on the side instead of 1.
#4) The + and - sensitivty buttons are at different ends of the mouse wheel and so are easy to find without looking away from the screen.

Also i'd choose the MX518 or G5 over the G7. Wireless mice are dumb IMO. I dont take my mouse away from my desk anyway, so why would i want to have to use batteries!?

I'd like a Saitek Eclipse keyboard... I'd prefer a Logitech G15, but its too wide for my desk. It'd leavce no space for my mouse









Good placement of the res!







I'd imagine having it outside rather than in would also help drop temps a bit.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allen*

Looking good.That kinda is a shame abought haveing to reduce the tubing to 3/8


Thanks! Ya, its sucks...oh well.....what can ya do?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Runt*

Looking awesome.


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

Are you able to mount one of the drives in a different place, because three 10,000rpm drives sandwiched like that will get real hot.

If you removed the drive from the middle of the cage the other 2 would get good airflow from the fan next to the HDD cage. But 3 just blocks the airflow, so if you can find a different place for one that would be a good idea...

The MX518 mouse is great, i also have it

I found that getting use to such high sensitivity was difficult, so i started at 800dpi, then after a couple of days started using 1000, and just kept bumping it up. 1600dpi is great Bit twitchy for sniping in BF2 though, so the on-the-fly sensitivity adjustment is very handy.

Even though the G5 has 2000dpi i would still say the MX518 is better all round, because:

#1) Its cheaper.
#2) 1600dpi is damn good anyway.
#3) It has 2 buttons on the side instead of 1.
#4) The + and - sensitivty buttons are at different ends of the mouse wheel and so are easy to find without looking away from the screen.

Also i'd choose the MX518 or G5 over the G7. Wireless mice are dumb IMO. I dont take my mouse away from my desk anyway, so why would i want to have to use batteries!?

I'd like a Saitek Eclipse keyboard... I'd prefer a Logitech G15, but its too wide for my desk. It'd leavce no space for my mouse

Good placement of the res! I'd imagine having it outside rather than in would also help drop temps a bit.


hmmmm.....I think you just sold me on the MX518! The biggest selling point for me is the 2 side buttons. I currently have them on my mouse, and really like them. I like a really sensitive mouse, I am not sure what my current one is.....but if its even more precise, that would be sweet!

Re Harddrives: The two 74 gigs only spin at 7500 rpms so it not as fast as the 150 gig which goes at 10,000 rpms. There is a fan directly on them and 4 other fans in the case. I would prefer to leave them there.....I could possibly move one HD, but would like ot keep them all in the same place.

Man I wish this project was moving faster.! thanks for watching!


----------



## Gattzumaul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Re Harddrives: The two 74 gigs only spin at 7500 rpms


Those are 74g Raptor Drives - They spin at 10,000 rpms, all raptors do.


----------



## mattlb0619

i thought so also but im sure the man knows what he bought..

edit i cant read what the fine print says on the drive from the pic you posted but they look just like my 10k ones.. then again that doesnt mean ish..


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Re Harddrives: The two 74 gigs only spin at 7500 rpms so it not as fast as the 150 gig which goes at 10,000 rpms.


Yea, if they are 74gb Raptors, they spin at 10,000RPM...Check my specs...


----------



## mattlb0619

agreed. all raptors on newegg are 10k...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

good drives... but they do run warm.


----------



## danm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

The MX518 mouse is great, i also have it

I found that getting use to such high sensitivity was difficult, so i started at 800dpi, then after a couple of days started using 1000, and just kept bumping it up. 1600dpi is great Bit twitchy for sniping in BF2 though, so the on-the-fly sensitivity adjustment is very handy.

Even though the G5 has 2000dpi i would still say the MX518 is better all round, because:

#1) Its cheaper.
#2) 1600dpi is damn good anyway.
#3) It has 2 buttons on the side instead of 1.
#4) The + and - sensitivty buttons are at different ends of the mouse wheel and so are easy to find without looking away from the screen.

Also i'd choose the MX518 or G5 over the G7. Wireless mice are dumb IMO. I dont take my mouse away from my desk anyway, so why would i want to have to use batteries!?

I'd like a Saitek Eclipse keyboard... I'd prefer a Logitech G15, but its too wide for my desk. It'd leavce no space for my mouse


I have the MX-518 and the Saitek Eclipse and would recomend both of them for the same reasons







The 2 buttons on the side are the mouse I use all the time when browsing. The 2 sensitivity buttons on top are so easy to use and its great that you can just turn the sensitivity down a bit in the game for a precision snipe then turn it straight back up again







The only button I dont really use is the application switch button only because Im so used to Alt Tabbing


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danm*

I have the MX-518 and the Saitek Eclipse and would recomend both of them for the same reasons







The 2 buttons on the side are the mouse I use all the time when browsing. The 2 sensitivity buttons on top are so easy to use and its great that you can just turn the sensitivity down a bit in the game for a precision snipe then turn it straight back up again







*The only button I dont really use is the application switch button only because Im so used to Alt Tabbing*










Which is placed far enough back that you never accidentally hit it. I love my 518.


----------



## gobygoby

Ya, I am an idiot. All raptors are 10000. I thought wrong!









Cool. That makes up my mind. I am def. getting an MX-518 mouse!!!









Thanks!


----------



## hanwinting

plz MORE MORE PICS!!!!! this is getting good








keep up the good work


----------



## mattlb0619

i wouldnt sandwich 3 10k drives together... i had my two sandwiched w/ a 80mm fan blowing right on them and they ran very hot...


----------



## drummer4lifex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlb0619*
i wouldnt sandwich 3 10k drives together... i had my two sandwiched w/ a 80mm fan blowing right on them and they ran very hot...

If you can, put the raptors on the top and bottom of the icage. Then... take the other one, and give it the acrylic top mod, and place it near the window with a fan blowing on it.

That is... if you have the minerals to do it (I don't... at least yet lol)









But if you're seriously interested, I have found quite a few useful guides that don't seem too hard at all. Some of them are better applied than others too...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlb0619*
i wouldnt sandwich 3 10k drives together... i had my two sandwiched w/ a 80mm fan blowing right on them and they ran very hot...


Ok ok, i get it....its a bad idea!!







I will try and figure something else out. But thats why I like this board, you guys give me the headsup!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*
If you can, put the raptors on the top and bottom of the icage. Then... take the other one, and give it the acrylic top mod, and place it near the window with a fan blowing on it.

That is... if you have the minerals to do it (I don't... at least yet lol)

But if you're seriously interested, I have found quite a few useful guides that don't seem too hard at all. Some of them are better applied than others too....

with a raptor!!!!!!!! I dont have the ka-honies for that...maybe....









hmmmm.....







........I have a few extra HDD's to mess with and I have an Idea in my head......just need to figure out how to do it......

edit: can you mount HDD's on their side?

edit: hhhhmmmmmmmmmm.......I think I have a great idea


----------



## Renegade5399

You can mount HD's anyway you want.


----------



## Gattzumaul

The Armor junior has a specific slot for the 150g X raptors so that you can see it . Whether it's a good idea or not, Im not sure. Have to ask around for that one. If your running the Raptors though take the middle 150, leave the two 74's in the cage, and I think that you can mount a 3.5 in the top bay with all the power button (not 100% sure) can't hurt to double check though, I have my raptors just in the front Icage, and have had no heat issues with that at all.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

WOW this thing is amazing ^^ and i'm in michigan so i'm subject to online shopping and Best buy which is a total and udder rip off -_-


----------



## blackeagle

Great log and lots of nice pictures! Very nice job and keep up the good work!


----------



## drummer4lifex

Let me post my favorite HDD guide that also seems to be the least risky... I will find it....

Here's a good write up. The selected hard-drive could be better, but this captures the concept of the one I liked (i can't find it right now). Instead of replacing the whole top, just make a window in the top over the head and platters, etc.

http://case-mod-nexus.com/linear/hard-drive-window-2/1/

What _I_ would do, if at all possible, is get some passive heatsinks and place them on top of the HDD where you don't have acrylic to cope with the loss of heat conductivity from the removal of metal and replacement of plexi-glass. Also, if it is possible, you could seal an LED or two in there to light up the drive internally.

I still don't know if I have the bawls to do it either. But it's fun to think about


----------



## Bviper

Excellent log I nearly died of laughing when you went on how good frys was... awesome store been going there for a really long time now. There are three within driving distance of my house. However, the people who work there are IDIOTS and their return/checkout system is very odd.


----------



## noxious89123

I personally wouldnt ever open a HDD... too much risk. Plus with where your mounting them you wouldnt see the window anyway.

But regarding the Raptor X - You have to mount it so you can see the window!

Now you just gotta figure out how, lol.


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks everyone for all the compliments!









well.....once again, the plans change. Yesterday I was thinking about doing the HDD window mod and mounting the HD up against the roof of the case. Cutting a window in the roof so you could see the HDD.

I really dont want to spend another couple of weeks tinkering with something, so I am going to do something a bit easier and hold off on the HDD mod maybe for the future. right now I just want to get my computer running, especially since my old one gets a little slower every day and craps out a little more.

So here is what I propose to do for the HDD's.

Put the two 74 giggers in the HDD cage. one on the top nad one in the bottom, leaving the middle slot empty.

I will move the 150 gig to the drive tower and do one of the following options.

*Option #1:*
Aerocool Fanless HDD Cooler









I already have 5 fans in the case plus the watercooling gear and what ever else makes noise. So I am opting for this option to cut down on noise and eliminate another posslbe fan in the case.

*Option #2: *
Vantec Hot swappable cooled drive bay









This option has built in fan cooling. and since the 150 gig HD is the one I am using for back up for the two 74 gigs ( going with a Raid 0+1 config), removing it may need to be an option if it craps out(doubtful) and its kinda a neat option

*Option #3: *
HDD Water Block

Add yet another item to my water cooling setup.

*Option #4:*
Put the 150 gig HDD in the drive tower and dont do any specialized cooling. Let the front mounted fans in front of the rad push the air over the HD and hope it doesnt get hot enough to cook eggs.









whatchya think?

PS. The only reason I refer to FrozenCPU is because I have a gift card credit there.

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## Niko-Time

Option 2 gets my vote, its shiny


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*

Option 2 gets my vote, its shiny











And it has blue lights!









Personally I like option 1 or 2


----------



## 3xtr3m3

I say option 2 : )


----------



## drummer4lifex

Option 1 or 2. How do you plan on doing a RAID 0+1 with only 3 drives? You'd need 4 drives to do that. The best you can do with three drives is have the 2x 74GB Array and then set your OS to manually backup your important data to the 150 GB every night...

You do realize both of those HDD coolers are out of stock, right?


----------



## Renegade5399

HD waterblocks = teh crapz0r. They just add restriction to the loop. Option 1 or 2 is good, but you may not even need one. I have a Seagate 320GB with no cooling and it never cracks 34Â°C in my Armor.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*

Option 1 or 2. How do you plan on doing a RAID 0+1 with only 3 drives? You'd need 4 drives to do that. The best you can do with three drives is have the 2x 74GB Array and then set your OS to manually backup your important data to the 150 GB every night...

You do realize both of those HDD coolers are out of stock, right?


Raid0+1
According to Remonster, its possible to put the two 74 gigs in Raid 0 then put the 150 gig in a raid 1.

Yes, I know they are both out of stock. I dont need to buy it today(it would be nice) but hopefully they will get in it stock in the next week or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renegade5399*

HD waterblocks = teh crapz0r. They just add restriction to the loop.


Yeah, I dont really want to add anything else to the water loop for that reason.


----------



## mattlb0619

i dont think you need the extra cooling, just seperate them(option #4). if you do want the extra cooling ide go #1 or #2.

i do believe you need 4 drives for raid 0+1...

edit:

yep..

http://www.acnc.com/04_01_0_1.html

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/perf/...Level01-c.html

edit 2:

raid 0+1 is basicly the same as raid 0, however, in raid0+1 the info on the first two drives is 'mirrored' onto the second two drives so you will always have a backup of everthing and still get the performance of raid 0.

someone correct me if im wrong...

matt


----------



## b3ar

Goby, you've got way more patience than I do. I'd have put that rig together on a table or chair _sans_ case or water cooling and fired it up. Good for you, man. It's going to blow our freakin' minds when it's done.

That said, I'd do option #4 until you get option #2 in the mail. It's real purty.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

I would GO option 1...why the hell do you need a hot swap anyway. do you plan on taking your 150 gig out often? It's jsut another thing that cna break. I've had those hot swap bays screw my drives up anyway.

Personally, i would scratch the idea of the 150 and get 2 more 74s and run raid 5.....


----------



## noxious89123

I'd go with option 1 or 4. I think that if you could mod the 150gb into the top of the case so you could see into the drive; that would be totally badass!


----------



## drummer4lifex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*

I would GO option 1...why the hell do you need a hot swap anyway. do you plan on taking your 150 gig out often? It's jsut another thing that cna break. I've had those hot swap bays screw my drives up anyway.

Personally, i would scratch the idea of the 150 and get 2 more 74s and run raid 5.....


Oooh, RAID 5 sounds nice


----------



## MikeCorti

To be honest, I only started my project after reading this entire topic. Inspiration as well as not being able to pull myself away







As it's been said before, I have this topic bookmarked. Keep up the amazing work.

-MikeCorti


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar*
Goby, you've got way more patience than I do. I'd have put that rig together on a table or chair _sans_ case or water cooling and fired it up. Good for you, man. It's going to blow our freakin' minds when it's done.

That said, I'd do option #4 until you get option #2 in the mail. It's real purty.


hehe. Thanks! My patience is wearing thin, mainly because my other Vaio that I use right now is getting progressivly worse everyday. I just had to clean it up last night so it would run a little faster. it was starting to get horribly slow. Thanks for the compliments!

Ya I agree with you on the options in that order!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*
I would GO option 1...why the hell do you need a hot swap anyway. do you plan on taking your 150 gig out often? It's jsut another thing that cna break. I've had those hot swap bays screw my drives up anyway.

Personally, i would scratch the idea of the 150 and get 2 more 74s and run raid 5.....









I am a sucker for lighted things, gizmos and bling bling! The hot swap has a blue face and blue LEDs and its a cool accessory! other then that I like option 1 as well.

Raid 5 huh? I will think about it. and I actually think I am going to get 2 more 74 gigs and decide on the raid array. keep the 150 as storage since its a badd ass drive and sell my 120 gig Acomdata Rocket Pod portable drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
I'd go with option 1 or 4. I think that if you could mod the 150gb into the top of the case so you could see into the drive; that would be totally badass!

hmmmm.....too many options and different opinions....thats why I love this board. Plus everybody is cool!

I would love to mod the HD into the top of the case, but thast gonna take a lot of time I dont have. Maybe in the future.....add it to the list of mods. Which gives me a good idea. I am going to put that list in my sig!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeCorti*
To be honest, I only started my project after reading this entire topic. Inspiration as well as not being able to pull myself away As it's been said before, I have this topic bookmarked. Keep up the amazing work.

-MikeCorti

Thanks Mike!!!! In my other hobby, Saltwater Reef Aquariums. I have always admired others when they do a very detailed tank log(building the stand, getting all the equipment, filling it up, setting it up, etc....)So this was my chance to in a sense give back and do a detailed log about something. I love to learn and hear opinions, and mainly am doing this log so others can learn, and possibly get something out of what I am doing. So thanks for bookmarking my build!


----------



## MikeCorti

My pops has a 50 gal fish tank setup in our dining room. He's inlove with it. My little brother has a 30 gal one in his room too. Both are taken care of very well. I'll have to show you some pictures one day :]


----------



## SilentStryke

GOBY NEED MORE LOl


----------



## aajvs99

come on goby update!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeCorti*
My pops has a 50 gal fish tank setup in our dining room. He's inlove with it. My little brother has a 30 gal one in his room too. Both are taken care of very well. I'll have to show you some pictures one day :]

Cool! I love the hobby. I have been in it about 8 years. here is my current reef tank










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentStryke*
GOBY NEED MORE LOl










Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
come on goby update!

hehe....glad you guys are still interested! I am kinda at a pause right now. I decided to change a few things on the water cooling. So I have to wait for some stuff to come in. I am also waiting on 2 more raptor HD's and 2 vantec EZ-Swap drive bays. (just picked up one on ebay!!







)

So until I get that stuff I really cant move to far forward.

*Update*: PSOne LCD - Ebay dude is a dead beat!! DO NOT BUY FROM THIS GUY. I just noticed he just got another negative after mine.

I filed with paypal and the case is about to expire in a day or 2. I would escalate the claim but that costs $25 and I only paid $40 for the LCD. So I guess this is my first burn on Ebay. Thank goodness it wasnt on a high dollar item!!

*Update:* Thermaltake Fan Door - It finally shipped today, frozen assured me I would receive it by the end of the week. took WAY to long. Unless I really have to get somethign from them, I will probably shop elseware. They are more expensive then other places, and my two orders took forever to ship and get stuff in stock. anyway, my door is almost here to start modding.

----------------

So here is the new news!

Since last update, I mounted the Innovatek res on the outside and I had a friend build me a smaller res to fit on the inside, horizontally. Extremely easy to whip up! I would have done it myself if I had more time. I might actually make something better then this one, but it can fill the gap until then.



















Its 6" long total. The body is 5" and the ends are 1/2" each. I made a mistake and drilled it for a 3/8" hole.....I actually wanted it to be a 1/2" hole. No biggie, just re-drill and tap.

So I am finally beginning work on teh WC setup. installed the res, rad, and pump. Even got a little of the tubing installed.

Here I drilled the holes to mount the pump










Pump installed



















And here is the view from the side of the case.










Here is the first of the tubing installed. It may look a little funny. Thats because the rad is mounted upside down, with the fittings on the bottom. This way I get use out of one extra drive bay, even though its only a 3.5". Thats where I am going to mount my 150 raptor. Hope you like!










Angled view










and lastly, I was going to use the Thermaltake aquarius II VGA block, but its really made for 1/4" tube. It comes with fittings for 1/4" and 3/8" but the inside dia. of the block is actually 1/4" so the 3/8" fittings it comes with are pointless.

So I am upgrading to a Danger Den Maze 4 VGA block that supports 3/8" size.

I still have to figure out mounts for the PSU and do a bit of modding on the chipset mounts to make them match up with the mobo mounting holes.

Lots of little details, but once I get them finished it should be well worth the extra effort and time.

Sorry I dont have more for you guys.! as soon as I get the rest of my gear, I will have a MAJOR update and TONS of pics for ya!

Later
Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

yay, an update!!

Looking good man!! Coming along!


----------



## SilentStryke

Woot Woot! keep it coming buddy lookin great as always!


----------



## atomicfission92

Getting a little off topic,

How much did that saltwater reef setup cost you? I have been looking to make a nice saltwater setup for a while now but I sorta put it on the back burner.

My build is almost complete I should have pics up within the week. Partially inspired by yours.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*

Getting a little off topic,

How much did that saltwater reef setup cost you? I have been looking to make a nice saltwater setup for a while now but I sorta put it on the back burner.

My build is almost complete I should have pics up within the week. Partially inspired by yours.


well, I dont have an exact $$ amount, but a good estimate is around $10 per gallon....thats for a reef tank. My tank that I posted a pic of is a 65 gal. I am currently putting together a 180 gal.

Reef tanks get expensive because of the lighting and Live rock that you have to buy, those are the 2 biggest expenses, and filteration.

I imagine to have a 65 gal reef with livestock, expect to pay close to $2000.

One of th best forums to go to and learn is http://www.reefcentral.com I have the same handle over there.

Ps. Glad I could be inspiring!


----------



## aajvs99

post a pic of the tank! or the mod whatever you choose


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aajvs99*

post a pic of the tank! or the mod whatever you choose










huh? I posted a pic of the 65 up above or last page...

and what mod do you want to see pics of? I'll be happy to post pics, just of what?


----------



## aajvs99

ur case we want a progress update!


----------



## blade_3k

wow wow i just went through the pages i didnt view since last time alot of new pics =D wow man keep this up, AND IS THIS STICKED YET? lets get some progress so we can all drool on our keyboards cause i need a new 1 this 1 sux! im geting a saiteck eclipse at bestbuy! which is where i work i just got a job there yay!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade_3k*
wow wow i just went through the pages i didnt view since last time alot of new pics =D wow man keep this up, AND IS THIS STICKED YET? lets get some progress so we can all drool on our keyboards cause i need a new 1 this 1 sux! im geting a saiteck eclipse at bestbuy! which is where i work i just got a job there yay!

Thanks!

I used to work at best buy during h igh school. Hella discounts!

No more updates yet. and probably not for a week. I have to order my VGA water block, order another 74 gb raptor, get in my fan door, and get all ther rest of my stuff from Frozen. Kinda at a stand still









Well my argument to paypal about the scratched PSOne screen expired the other day and the seller never responded. so I guess I am stuck with it and no refund. oh well.

unfortunatly thatys about all the news for now. In the mean time, if anyone wants to see nay pics of anything, let me know!

Peace out
Kyle


----------



## SilentStryke

Pics


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
Very nice!







I cant believe i read this whole thread. Nice


Sorry about the long thread, I like to take pics!







Thanks for the compliments!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilentStryke*
Pics

I got my 25cm Armor fan door last night, so I have a bit of an update and more pics...Will post a new episode tonight!....so stay tuned!!!!


----------



## SilentStryke

Woot Woot! Cant wait to see some more of the famous Goby project


----------



## aajvs99

YAY more updates!


----------



## christian_piper

I haven't been here in a while.. Lookin GREAT!!!!! I cant WAIT to see it finished!! SO perfect!!

Ya I understood it- I am just a fan of EXTREME overkill... When I can afford it.. And wherever it is possible...


----------



## gobygoby

Alrighty!!!!!!!!!!!! Its about time for an update. Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!!

Tonights episode is brought to you by:

Diet Pepsi and Cherry Sours.!










well. Where am I???

I left off when I started putting together my water cooling loop. I got to the VGA block installation and was going to use the thermaltake aquarius II VGA block. Its really a nice looking block.....but......its really made for 1/4" tube. and since my loop is all 3/8" ID, that block was going to be restrictive and make my whole loop pointless. I though the block might be ok because they advertise it comes with 1/4" and 3/8" fittings....well, the inside of the block is only drilled out for 1/4". I have no idea why thermaltake does that, they do it with almost all their WC stuff. stupid really.

So I decided to get a Maze4 GPu block from Danger Den. I was a day late in wanting to buy a used chrome Maze4 on another board....that would have been sweet. So instead I just baught the acetal top version which is about half the price of the chrome version. So thats on its way to me as we speak!

Next, by the recommendations of people here, I was advised not to put 3 raptors in the HDD cage. instead only put 2 in there and the other 2 in the drive tower. so thats what I am going to do. My finished HD setup will look like this

Raid 0+1
Raptor 74
Raptor 74
Raptor 74
Raptor 74

Storage
Raptor150

I bought 2 more raptor drives for a total of 4. I got one tonight and getting the other in the mail sometime this week.

I also won a Vantec HDD cooler/EZ-Swap drive on ebay, now I just have to get one more.

and still have my gift cert for Frozen and I plan on getting some odds and end stuff, and my lighting gear.

Next, i FINALLY got my 25cm thermaltake fan door yesterday in the mail. I dont think the order got placed the first time, then I called to see what was up and I still dont think it got placed, then I called a 3rd time and finaly got a tracking number. only took 4-5 weeks to get here









so here is the fan door!










unwrapping...









Ta da!









Here is the guacamole and cheese, that fan is HUGE!!!!!!!!!









Close up


















Now the whole reason I wanted to get the fan door was because of the fan.....NOT! 









I am not even going to use the fan. In fact, I already sold it. I am going to mount a PSOne LCD screen into it, because modding is cool. So here are a few pics taking apart the LCD



















cracked open!









close up









back panel









the guts!









Close up of the back of the LCD board









Wires









Side view of the LCD. This thing was REALLY thin and small. after seeing it up close and in person, this would fit nearly perfect in a cd drive to make it open and close with the LCD, now that would be sweet!










and here is how it would look in the mesh circle



















and now I had to paint the door, so here is the door, naked and taped.









Primer









First Coat









Second coat.









Right after it is painted, it was REALLY shiny for some reason...i never saw it that shiny when I painted everything else.









it did rain yesterday so the humidity was really low and I bet it was probably like 65 degrees out. Thats farenheit for all you UK'ers.









When I looked at the paint job today after I got home it was suprisingly smmoth and shiny. it never turned out like that with anything else I painted. I am going to guess the col weather had something to do with it. it was only like 60 here today...brrrrr!

Still have to make mounts for the PSU and rig the fitting for the chipset blocks. then I will be caught up until the Maze4 gets here!

oh ya, one last thing before I go. I got this in the mail today too!!! I am so excited like a giddy school girl......err.....I mean.....<manly voice> like a dude riding a harley </manly voice>







LOST pwnz! I am a LOST junkee! I started watching it in the middle of Seasn one when Survivor ended. I needed something to fil the time slot so I picked up LOST. I got hooked. I finished out season 1. Then I was die hard in season 2 up till about half way when my son was born. I missed a few episodes and decided to stop watching so I woudnt be "lost" when I could catch an episode here or there, so I just stopped watching. cant wait to watch the hole season all the way through.










and I got that cool skate board from a pair of Tony Hawk jeans...sweet!

till next time..........later!


----------



## bdattilo

I can only see 1 of your pictures







.....the one of the LCD


----------



## Delphi

hmm goby all your pics are dead cept for "the guts!"


----------



## NOS---

Edit: Nvm

Gooooood Job Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin100

Nice one!
Keep it reeling


----------



## K092084

Been waiting this from the beginning, and I have to say, you have alot of patience there man. I would be going crazy and wanting to finish it up so I could finally use that computer. But I guess as long as you have another decent computer you are using, its not so hard. But still good work, and you have alot of patience, keep it up.


----------



## mattlb0619

agreed, nice update...


----------



## cokker

Never seen so many Raptor's go into one case









Looking good!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cokker*

Never seen so many Raptor's go into one case









Looking good!


lol....ya there is going to be 5!!!! I post pics tonight!


----------



## noxious89123

How well packaged would you say the sidepanel was?

Im considering trying to get one shipped from the US, but i wanna know if theres a chance it would arrive bent, coz it'd be a ***** to RMA overseas -_-


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

How well packaged would you say the sidepanel was?

Im considering trying to get one shipped from the US, but i wanna know if theres a chance it would arrive bent, coz it'd be a ***** to RMA overseas -_-


It was packaged pretty well.....considering. I dont know if I would risk shipping it how they normally do. In the retail package. If you did buy it, I would ask the retailer if they would put some bubble wrap around it and stick it in another box, just to be safe. the only thing that had padding was around the fan. and if something jabbed the side of the box in the fan, it would probably break.


----------



## aajvs99

sweet! lookin good! cant wait to see it finished


----------



## gobygoby

Here are all the Raptors! 74gb's and the 150 in the middle! So cool!


----------



## MikeCorti

This stuff gets insane more and more everyday. I got alot of work to do on my project. I put 1 layer of primer down on the factplate of my case, still needs alot of smooth wet sanding though. I'll get to it this weekend with any luck. But you case far surpases mine under all circumstances. Gonna be so sweet


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby*
lol....ya there is going to be 5!!!! I post pics tonight!










Oh..so are you gouign with my idea for RAID 5 mirroring and striping? You can do it with three though....

RAID 5 is my fav iteration of raid.....speed, and security....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*

Oh..so are you gouign with my idea for RAID 5 mirroring and striping? You can do it with three though....

RAID 5 is my fav iteration of raid.....speed, and security....



my original plan was raid 0+1....but I will research raid 5 and see what the 411 is......unless you want to tell me how it works.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

OK..i shall....RAID 5 requires at least three identical drives. (i think you can have as many as 8 though) It is also known as mirroring and striping....

Your information is copied to all three disks, kinda like striping, BUT your information is also written a second time split up between all three drives....SOOOO you get the speed of striping, but if one of your disks fails, the other disks can retrieve the lost data with the data on their hard disks.....and you have yourself the speed if striping, but rthe safety of mirroring....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r*

OK..i shall....RAID 5 requires at least three identical drives. (i think you can have as many as 8 though) It is also known as mirroring and striping....

Your information is copied to all three disks, kinda like striping, BUT your information is also written a second time split up between all three drives....SOOOO you get the speed of striping, but if one of your disks fails, the other disks can retrieve the lost data with the data on their hard disks.....and you have yourself the speed if striping, but rthe safety of mirroring....


so then whats the difference between raid 5 and raid 0+1? sounds the same.


----------



## ae804

i'm bettin 0+1 uses 4 drives while 5 can use only 3.


----------



## cokker

Raid-0 all the way









Use the 150gig HDD for games and saved files, that way if you have to reinstall windows, it's ok lol.

Il leave you to decide properly


----------



## noxious89123

What i'd do would be to put the 74Gb's in RAID 0, and use the 150Gb for backing up everything onto.

Although i suppose if you put all 5 into RAID 0+1 or 5 that would give security and more speed.


----------



## drummer4lifex

http://www.acnc.com/raid.html

4 Drive Raid 5 will definately be faster, but it's a little harder to rebuild if a drive fails.


----------



## drummer4lifex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

What i'd do would be to put the 74Gb's in RAID 0, and use the 150Gb for backing up everything onto.

Although i suppose if you put all 5 into RAID 0+1 or 5 that would give security and more speed.


The drives must be identical. He can't do that.

Also, he wants fault tolerence, not just raw speed.


----------



## gobygoby

ok,....







.....I think I am just gonna stick with raid 0+1 for the 74's and use the 150 for storage.

Thanks all for the info! reps all around!


----------



## drummer4lifex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby*
ok,....







.....I think I am just gonna stick with raid 0+1 for the 74's and use the 150 for storage.

Thanks all for the info! reps all around!









Well as far as user interface goes, it will most likely be the same. You just choose RAID 0+1 or 5. And if a drive fails, you just select "rebuild array". I think it would be harder on the hardware to rebuild, not the user.

Personally, I would go RAID 5, it's one of the most popular RAID setups around.

If you need help setting it up or whatever, drop me a PM or hit me up on AIM. I can give you a hand. I've setup quite a few RAID arrays myself.
My next project is to attempt to put together an 8 HDD RAID 5 array of a bunch of 36 GB SCSI drives I have. Talk about fast...


----------



## mattlb0619

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*
Well as far as user interface goes, it will most likely be the same. You just choose RAID 0+1 or 5. And if a drive fails, you just select "rebuild array". I think it would be harder on the hardware to rebuild, not the user.

Personally, I would go RAID 5, it's one of the most popular RAID setups around.

If you need help setting it up or whatever, drop me a PM or hit me up on AIM. I can give you a hand. I've setup quite a few RAID arrays myself.
My next project is to attempt to put together an 8 HDD RAID 5 array of a bunch of 36 GB SCSI drives I have. Talk about fast...

no **** huh!?! like to see that boot time!..


----------



## BrinNutz

Hows the build going gobymeister?


----------



## gobygoby

DANG! got almost done with my new update and then I hit the wrong button and closed the window!














Now I have to type it all over again!!!!!!!

anyway.......

One of the mods I had to make was to the chipset blocks mounts. The stock pin holes were a little off, so I had to drill new holes with very little room to work with.

Southbridge










Northbridge










Next was to get teh VGA block installed on the ATi x1900 AIW card. I was originally going to use the thermaltake Aquarius II VGA block but its only 1/4" and I need 3/8? So I went with the Danger Den Maze4 VGA block




























Here is the front of the x1900 AIW. ooooooooh shiny!


















and the back.....










Here I have removed the stock cooler and heatsink showing the brains of the card.










Here is the front of the stock heatsink










and the back...










and because no one makes a complete coverage block for the AIW series, I got zalman ramsinks! ooooooooooh Blue!






















































Here is the x1900 installed.










Now I finally have most of the WC loop installed. starting to come along now!










I finally got the rest of my stuf from frozen. I decided to get the rest of my lighting gear

-5 x El wire sata cables ( 1 green and 4 blue)
-blue el wire
-one dual blue cathode
-one UV cathode
-some led SATA power cables
-4 port USB hub - the mobo came with 2, two port ones that I wanted to combine to have an exrta PCI slot
-and some misc stuff










I also got the Vantec EZ-swap HDD cooler on ebay!! wooohooo! now I just need one more.


----------



## gobygoby

Another modification that I had to make was on the Innovatek res. The fittings were really for 1/4" and again I needed some for 3/8" So I bought 3/8" fittings and made them fit. By that I mean I had to grind them down in order to fit. here is the original fitting.










now here shows them filed down. basically I had to take to corners off the bolt grips.




























So now I finally had everything for the WC lopp in order to put it together.










As you can see, I have my own dedicated testing work bench.....







I finally have water in the loop. I am now checking for leaks. so far as of now, its been about 6 hours and no leaks. whoooooooo hooooooooooooo!









also instead of taking the loop out of the rig to test, I just took all the electrical stuff out. that made it much easier and safer!










closer view










Here is teh res, getting some of the bubbles worked out.










the inside stuff.










Here is where the lines go out of the case to the res. It is a really nice fit.!




























Pump & CPU block










Pump & Rad










Chipset blocks










the loop










and finally started applying some of the swiftec smart coils.





































Still lots more work to do! I am going to give it a dy or 2 for leak testing, then probably saturday, I will put the mobo back in and possibly power this beast up!!!!

Se ya later!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

I like your kitchen jk, man your work log is very good and detailed.

It's very smart to place that pomp there, i like it. Very good work so far...


----------



## drummer4lifex

This build is quite *bling bling* and I like it!


----------



## dizzy4

Keep up the good work! I have new found appreciation for cases....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*

I like your kitchen jk, man your work log is very good and detailed.

It's very smart to place that pomp there, i like it. Very good work so far...



Thanks.







I liked the idea of seeing the pump....but I actually liked the look of it "hiding" too. plus it gave me more room inside the case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*

This build is quite *bling bling* and I like it!


hehe, me too! I always love the bling!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzy4*

Keep up the good work! I have new found appreciation for cases....



Thanks! One thing I have learned from this project, is if you dont like something, Mod it! It may take more time, but you will be more satisfied in the end. Plus you have a truly unique object. The more I work with this case the more ideas I have. Unfortunatly I am running out of room!









One thing I forgot to mention is that the D5 pump is DEAD silent.I actually have to feel the pump to make sure its still running. Thats nice, since I am worried with all the fans and stuff in the case that its going to be a little noisy


----------



## BrinNutz

Wait until you see my mod I'm going to start Goby...Ever feel like coming up to South Bend to help me build a case from scratch? I'm talking, I'm not buying a case and modding, I'm *building* my own case for an external water box..w00t

Oh yea, I'll be down in Indy on Friday the 13th...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Wait until you see my mod I'm going to start Goby...Ever feel like coming up to South Bend to help me build a case from scratch? I'm talking, I'm not buying a case and modding, I'm *building* my own case for an external water box..w00t

Oh yea, I'll be down in Indy on Friday the 13th...



I would love to help...unfortunatly I have been to busy to even get anything done on my build. I am having surgery on the 12th. wont be able to move after that for a week or so









ps. If you need some spare parts I got a bunch. I picked about 6 older PC's that a guy was going to throw away. older Dell model cases. I posted a pic a while back.


----------



## Namrac

I always love watercooling pics, they look so sweet when done right.


----------



## BrinNutz

I'll let you know man...What surgery ya havin..Want me to bring you some flowers?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*

I always love watercooling pics, they look so sweet when done right.











So did I do a good job?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

I'll let you know man...What surgery ya havin..Want me to bring you some flowers?


flowers....I wont be able to smell them... I am having my tonsals removed and my nosed worked on. Sinus issues and a "double" deviated septum...and a few other things.

ITs going to suck. cant breath out my nose and my throat is going to hurt like %^&! The doc says an adult having their tonsils out is HORRIBLE. I cant wait







not....


----------



## BrinNutz

Ask for good pain pills man...

I got ****loads from surgery on my shoulder, especially cuz it hurt like hell right when I woke up, so they kept feeding me more and more...HAHAHA


----------



## bluedevil

lookin good goby...


----------



## b3ar

You da man, goby. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## SilentStryke

Nice work goby as always!, I love the detail in your pics! Also that rad that came with the case is in like a perfect spot, wish I woulda got the lcs now instead of the armor with side fan







owell nice work!


----------



## drummer4lifex

Goby, I have but two critiques on your WC loop. 1) if at all possible, I would turn that rad upside down. You're bound to get air-bubbles in there (I can almost guarantee it) unless you try tipping your case (or at least the rad) upside down while leak testing. Another thing is there seems to be an extra long tube at the top coming from the CPU block. Basically the more tubing, the less the water will flow. I would try to eliminate as much vestigial tubing as possible. Otherwise it looks to spec! Good job!


----------



## slydog64

Thats one sweet build dude, I like it.


----------



## lightsource

Looking great!!


----------



## garfish

cant wait to see the finished product goby


----------



## Muftobration

Wow, I just finished reading the thread from page one and I'm very impressed. this is a great mod job, really a work of computer art. I can't wait for the next update. I'll be doing a mod in the very near future, depending on how soon I hear back about a very specific painting method I'm interested in, and I'll try to make a work log as awesome as this one. You're a real inspiration for precision in documenting work goby!


----------



## Wankerfx

How did you get the rad mounted in the front?


----------



## danm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*

How did you get the rad mounted in the front?


It comes built in, its the Armour LCS he has which has water cooling built into it. Just like the Kandalf LCS which has the triple rad in ther front door of it


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*

lookin good goby...










Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*

You da man, goby. Good luck with your surgery.


Thanks, I am not looking forward to surgery. I dont know how I am going to breath with my nose and through out of commission!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentStryke*

Nice work goby as always!, I love the detail in your pics! Also that rad that came with the case is in like a perfect spot, wish I woulda got the lcs now instead of the armor with side fan owell nice work!


Thanks. The rad was one of my main reasons for getting the LCS. any other off the shelf rad I would have had to rig the mouting and figure out some place to put it. This was one less thing I had to mess with. I didnt want to mount it on the top or the back and didnt want to mess with fabricating brackets or mouting stuff to put it inside.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*

Goby, I have but two critiques on your WC loop. 1) if at all possible, I would turn that rad upside down. You're bound to get air-bubbles in there (I can almost guarantee it) unless you try tipping your case (or at least the rad) upside down while leak testing. Another thing is there seems to be an extra long tube at the top coming from the CPU block. Basically the more tubing, the less the water will flow. I would try to eliminate as much vestigial tubing as possible. Otherwise it looks to spec! Good job!


re: rad
Yes I have been turing my rig upside down and other positions to get all the air out of the system. It would have been nice to for it to have to I/O at the top, but then I would lose the 2 x 3.5" bay slots on the rad tower.

re: long tubing. 
Yes I agree that its about 6" to long. I think it will be ok though. when I was testing, water was gushing up in the res. So I think there is enough flow to keep things cool.

re: good job!
Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slydog64*

Thats one sweet build dude, I like it.


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsource*

Looking great!!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garfish*

cant wait to see the finished product goby


Thanks! me too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muftobration*

Wow, I just finished reading the thread from page one and I'm very impressed. this is a great mod job, really a work of computer art. I can't wait for the next update. I'll be doing a mod in the very near future, depending on how soon I hear back about a very specific painting method I'm interested in, and I'll try to make a work log as awesome as this one. You're a real inspiration for precision in documenting work goby!


Thanks very much! I am having fun documenting this project. I feel like the detailed work and documentation is good for someone who has never really built a computer. This is my first build, and I enjoyed looking at other people build logs for ideas, inspiration, and a "how-to" of sorts. Good luck with your mod.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*

How did you get the rad mounted in the front?


Danm is correct. I have the Armor LCS (Liquid Cooling System). It comes built in. Very nice feature!

I have been pretty busy that last few days actually working on the rig. I will have a big update and LOTS of new pics tonight, Stay Tuned!


----------



## JacKz5o

Wow great job







Looks great so far, can't wait until its all completed


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*

Wow great job







Looks great so far, can't wait until its all completed











Thanks! Your in for a treat with this update!









This is probably the biggest update to date on this project. My son went to my inlaws for a week and since my wife just had surgery, she has spent a lot of time resting, so that gave me LOTS of time to work on the rig. I have been burning the midnight oils and got pretty far in the last 4 days. Hope you enjoy!

So I last left off after I had finally put some fluid in the WC loop. I have since then removed ALL the bubbles....I still cant believe I got them all!! But I was turning my rig upside down and all directions to bleed any air out. Guess it worked.

I did buy a fillport from DD but decided not to use it because I simply dont have room for more tubing, and a place to mount the port!









So I let the system run for almost 3 days for leak testing and then decided it was "safe" to add the parts. So far no leaks and running smooth.

Now was the big moment. Start adding the main components.

First things first: The CPU!

For my CPU I chose the Pentium D 940 3.2 ghz. It was in my budget and a speedy proc.!

Top









Bottom









and for the thermal solution.........









and Now I have this big fat ugly thing. Trying to think of what I can make out of it.....flying saucer maybe?


















On to installation! Socket Open!









Top View









CPU installed









Socket Closed!









Now its time for the re-installation of the mobo into the chassis.









Next is mouting for the DD Maze4 GPU block









Whooooo-hoooooo. Everything is in and installed!!!! Looks great!
That vga block was a PITA to get installed. Couldnt see under the card for the pin holes for the screws.also I had trouble with one of the pins on the SB block that was nearly impossible to get to right under the vid card. But dont panic, I got it!


----------



## gobygoby

Now comes one of the biggest PITA's on the project. Wrapping the Swiftek smart coils around everything. It took me almost 3 hours to do. But I think its worth. The colors look amazing. Green tubeing with the blue coils!
































































And just for fun I decided to see what it all looked like with a bit of UV CCFL on it. I must say WOW. this looks fricken off the hizzy! I was shocked how well it turned out. I thought the coils might look a bit cheesy. But it looks really pimp. My wife said it looked like I was building a bomb!













































If you missed it in the pictures I had to remove the bottom fan tube to fit in the NB block. In order to replace it. I had to make some modifications.

Took a little cut out here to fit around the NB mounting bracket










And here shows where I had to take some plastic out to fit around the I/O of the blck.










close ups



























One project that has been on the back burners since almost the beginning was the PSU brackets. I flipped over the PSU on its other side so I could see the fan top and the blue LED's through the windowed door. That resulted in the stock mounting bracket not fitting so I had to make my own. If you rememeber a while back where I killed my washing machine to get some stock metal, I scrapped that idea and cut it up into little pieces for the mounts.

painted









And here they are installed









Other side where the PSU fan is









zoom out view









So now comes the big show! I was supposed to clean the house...........bnut instead used the last 4 hours to wire this bad boy up. And let me tell you, THERE IS A $%^#*@$ LOAD OF $%^#*#%^ WIRES! Its going to be real fun sleeving this mess and hiding wires....I havent even installed the lighting gear.....more wires!









All wires plugged in and Powered up! Yippeeeeee!









Front









CPU with LEDs on









Back side









and now for some night shots!




































Now for teh all important stuff! I guess you could say " the business end"


















So now, I have configured the bios and created the Raid 0+1 volume, and it checks fine, then flashes to another screen, and says somethign really quick about IDE 0 and IDE 1 not found then goes on to the next pahose of driver installs and saide IDE driver not found??







I will post more about that tomorrow....I still have to clean the house at 1am!!









Anyway, Hope you enjoyed this episode, lots to see this time. I still have lots to do! Sleeving, LCD Mod, Loginoki Mod, and a few other things.

see ya later!
Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

Sweet bro!! Looking Good!!!


----------



## K092084

Looks great there man, can't wait to see the finished thing. I think you are having to much fun with the Dual Bios sticker though. In 1 pic it is over the PCI slots, but alittle further down the pics it is over the RAM slots. Just my observation there.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Sweet bro!! Looking Good!!!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

Looks great there man, can't wait to see the finished thing. I think you are having to much fun with the Dual Bios sticker though. In 1 pic it is over the PCI slots, but alittle further down the pics it is over the RAM slots. Just my observation there.


Ha! good observation.







it comes on the motherboard over the PCI slots. I kept moving it around because I wanted to save it.


----------



## K092084

haha. I notice the little odd things.


----------



## b3ar

It's alive...ALIVE!!!!


----------



## [)[email protected]

Very appropriate image there, b3ar.
















Goby, props on all your great work!







Been watching it progress these past few weeks. Everything looks excellent, and all your great photo work is really serving the rest of us well! Thanks, mucho!

Another thing: Woot, Indy!







Too bad I can't afford an upgrade, cuz it seems like you'd be a great hometown source for guidance.















Speaking of Indy (since I'm just up the road on I-69), how much of your parts have you gotten from Fry's? Ever since you posted about it, I've been meaning to find time to get down there and check that store out...
Good luck with the next chunk of your work. -- I feel your pain on wiring problems: I use ThermalTake PurePower 680W model that has a $h!t-ton of wires that i've had to do all sorts of horrible things to for the sake of hiding and running the wiring for the airways... But, dang, it's nothign compared to the mess you just showed us.


----------



## Wankerfx

Is that a TT kit? I wanted to put a swifty kit in a standard TT armor.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]*

Very appropriate image there, b3ar.
















Goby, props on all your great work!







Been watching it progress these past few weeks. Everything looks excellent, and all your great photo work is really serving the rest of us well! Thanks, mucho!

Another thing: Woot, Indy!







Too bad I can't afford an upgrade, cuz it seems like you'd be a great hometown source for guidance.















Speaking of Indy (since I'm just up the road on I-69), how much of your parts have you gotten from Fry's? Ever since you posted about it, I've been meaning to find time to get down there and check that store out...
Good luck with the next chunk of your work. -- I feel your pain on wiring problems: I use ThermalTake PurePower 680W model that has a $h!t-ton of wires that i've had to do all sorts of horrible things to for the sake of hiding and running the wiring for the airways... But, dang, it's nothign compared to the mess you just showed us.

















Yes that is a very appropriate image!









Thanks for the kind words! I am always up for hanging out and showing off my stuff and guidance!








actually I havent bought anything at Fry's. They have LOTS of stuff there that I got at moost other places. for my project I shopped at:

FrozenCPU
Newegg
CrazyPC
Dell
AtxCases.com
TigerDirect
DangerDen

I think thats all. Frys had a lot of things for the build like the PSU, RAM, Lights, Fans, Sleeving, dont think they had the case though. I was able to get everything cheaper on-line. I dont think I would buy everything from Fry's, but I would go there if I needed something fast or something not worth paying shipping on. Like I need to stop out there and get some Molex pins. not worth paying $8 in shipping for a .50 item. Its a cool place to look and they have everything you could imagine for computers and electronics. Their selection of graphics cards wa astounding.!

I was all proud about how clean the case looked with the WC stuff in there, then I started adding the wiring....I felt like I was indiana jones in the temple of doom where he is walking through the caves with spider webs everywhere!!! the wires kept getting in my way.







I have a big job ahead of organizing, sleeving and hiding the wires!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*

Is that a TT kit? I wanted to put a swifty kit in a standard TT armor.



The only thing on the WC loop that is thermal take is the CPU block, Rad, and tubing. here is the breakdown

Radiator - Thermaltake
Reservoir - Innovatek
Pump - Swiftek D5
CPU block - Thermaltake
Northbridge Block - Vantec (pulled from Stingray kit)
Southbridge Block - Vantec (pulled from Stingray kit)
VGA Block - Danger Den Maze4
Tubing - Thermaltake
Coolant - Thermaltake

The case (Armor LCS) did come with a complete thermaltake kit, but I swapped out the pump, and added the VGA and chipset blocks, and the res.

does that answer your ?

hth
Kyle


----------



## Wankerfx

I meant the standard armor. Is it the same case as the LCS? I'd like to put my rad in the front.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*

I meant the standard armor. Is it the same case as the LCS? I'd like to put my rad in the front.



Yes its the same case.


----------



## l V l

::drools::


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Yes its the same case.


but would there be any space left for your hdd-bay behind the double fan rad ?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*

but would there be any space left for your hdd-bay behind the double fan rad ?


with the LCS. the mounting bracket for the rad is sized to fit 3.5" items. The ibay or whatever that comes with the regular armor does not come with the LCS, nor does the ibox. they assume HDD's will be stored in the HDD bay next to the PSU or in the new " 3.5" rad tower "

I plan on putting my 150 raptor in the 3.5" slot behind the rad. 2 x 74 raptors in the top HDD box and the other 2 raptors in Vantec ez sawp drives.


----------



## born2killU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*

I like your kitchen jk,


So your saying you dont like his kitchen









thats not bery nice


----------



## Monkmachine

I found this thread @ the weekend and all I can say is wow! 
One question how come you have chosen a pentium D? Sureley the amount of money spent on you case and other bits, you could have got a conroe(thats if it was released when you started. Keep up the good work I'll keep checkin progress.


----------



## aajvs99

loving the wiring mess! looks like my first comp build... anyway the IDE thing is prolly cause you dont have anything on ur IDE ports installed so the mobo prolly freaked out for a second. well hope to see the finished product soon!


----------



## noxious89123

The only difference between the Armor LCS and Armor is that the standard armor comes with an iCage (and can have upto 3, if you buy a couple more separate) whereas the LCS comes with a bracket that mounts in the front 5.25" bays to hold the dual 120mm rad.

It is possible to mount a dual rad in the space in the front without using this bracket, and using zip-ties or something similar to hold it in place. I've seen pics of this, but cannot remember where =/

Wiring can be a real *****, but take the time to do a good job, and it'll look awesome.

Its looking really awesome so far Goby. You are an inspiration to everyone here


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *born2killU*
So your saying you dont like his kitchen









thats not bery nice










I hope you were joking like i was...

Goby, hope you fix the hard drive problems, after that you can do the cable management


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
I found this thread @ the weekend and all I can say is wow!
One question how come you have chosen a pentium D? Sureley the amount of money spent on you case and other bits, you could have got a conroe(thats if it was released when you started. Keep up the good work I'll keep checkin progress.


Thanks!

I bought everything right before conroe came out. Its ok though. I am sure I will be happy with the Pent D. Plus I was pretty set on the mobo. If I can get this rig going, I am sure it will scream!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aajvs99*
loving the wiring mess! looks like my first comp build... anyway the IDE thing is prolly cause you dont have anything on ur IDE ports installed so the mobo prolly freaked out for a second. well hope to see the finished product soon!

Yeah I am a bit overwhelmed with all the wireing mess. I just have to take my time and do some in depth planning

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123*
Its looking really awesome so far Goby. You are an inspiration to everyone here









Thanks, I am having a blast building this thing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*
I hope you were joking like i was...

Goby, hope you fix the hard drive problems, after that you can do the cable management

I hope I fix my problem tooo!!! Which is where this post starts.

background: I went through Bios and setup everything to what I thought was correct, including the raid array, which you will see later. Startup recognizes all my HD's, mobo, ram, but for some reason I cant get too far.

as I said, I thought I set up bios correctly. The next step (according to the manual) is to install the driver disc for the mobo. but thats where I keep getting the error. the pics are in sequence as the startup happens.

oh yeah, I am running Bios version F4 from gigabyte....thats what came loaded, I didnt flash it or anything.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









I cant get past that last screen and its driving me nuts. I keep trying to change stuff but nothings working. I revert everything back to stock and still nothing. One time in bios I selected the setting "Set enhanced performance" and I got past that error screen in the driver install, but the next screen only had 2 options.....back and reboot. back actually rebooted....









I need some help here...if thats possible!

TIA!! big time!
Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

Hmm...Did you install the RAID Driver's from the floppy with the mobo??

Also, did you enable the Sata Raid in BIOS? I don't know if your's has it or not, but mine is hidden like a needl in a haystack...


----------



## modding.fan

Hiya Goby!

Modding.Fan from over at TBCS here...just read your thread after you saw project DEEP PURPLE.

Scary how much our two build have in common. I'm jealous though, you get to use both of your chipset blocks.







I couldn't use my south bridge for a couple reasons. Looks awesome! Great work, can't wait to see it completed.

You're now in my list of logs to check whenever I'm on the net and not elbow deep cleaning up Deep Purple.

Edit: Forgot to mention...on my Gigabyte Motherboard to do the RAID I had to do three processes:
1) on a seperate computer, had to transfer the SATA-RAID drivers from the Mobo CD onto a Floppy Disk, to keep it handy for use when Windows (or another OS) needs them during installation.
2) Ensure your primary Bios has the Raid settings turned on.
3) Configure the RAID Bios (the option for this comes up shortly after the initial bios setup line on POST) to know which physical disks to use.

The book that came with my Gigabyte MoBo was a bit rough on the exact process...took me a bit of time to realize that i had to do...eventually had to call in reinforces (my neighbor who had just done the same thing a week earlier).

2nd Edit: Also forgot to mention...the Raid Bios shoudl have a very hard to spot, yet very important setting to turn that Raid Array into a "Bootable" raid array. You may have to dig through both the main bios, and the Raid Setup, before you find it. Took me ages.

Cheers!

-MF


----------



## drummer4lifex

You should make sure that in the BIOS your SATA drives are not PATA emulated. Often BIOSes will turn this on at default. Also, if that doesn't work, try rebuilding the array.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Hmm...Did you install the RAID Driver's from the floppy with the mobo??

Also, did you enable the Sata Raid in BIOS? I don't know if your's has it or not, but mine is hidden like a needl in a haystack...


no.....I followed the manual for the mobo and got the bios stuff set, then the next step was to install all the drivers.. but cant get past that error.

for me, the "enable bios" is pretty easy to set. so yes I have that set to "raid".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *modding.fan*

Hiya Goby!

Modding.Fan from over at TBCS here...just read your thread after you saw project DEEP PURPLE.

Scary how much our two build have in common. I'm jealous though, you get to use both of your chipset blocks. I couldn't use my south bridge for a couple reasons. Looks awesome! Great work, can't wait to see it completed.

You're now in my list of logs to check whenever I'm on the net and not elbow deep cleaning up Deep Purple.

Edit: Forgot to mention...on my Gigabyte Motherboard to do the RAID I had to do three processes:
1) on a seperate computer, had to transfer the SATA-RAID drivers from the Mobo CD onto a Floppy Disk, to keep it handy for use when Windows (or another OS) needs them during installation.
2) Ensure your primary Bios has the Raid settings turned on.
3) Configure the RAID Bios (the option for this comes up shortly after the initial bios setup line on POST) to know which physical disks to use.

The book that came with my Gigabyte MoBo was a bit rough on the exact process...took me a bit of time to realize that i had to do...eventually had to call in reinforces (my neighbor who had just done the same thing a week earlier).

2nd Edit: Also forgot to mention...the Raid Bios shoudl have a very hard to spot, yet very important setting to turn that Raid Array into a "Bootable" raid array. You may have to dig through both the main bios, and the Raid Setup, before you find it. Took me ages.

Cheers!

-MF


Glad you made it over here! When I first got into computers/modding I started at TBCS and then found this place. a lot more action over here, but tbcs is a nice small community.

yeah its a bit scary how similar our builds are, even started about the same time and similar timelines in the build too. not to mention lots of the same hardware.
At this point, there isnt any documentation about seperate raid drivers...or what not. and having it bootable....yes I believe it is. up in one of the pics it says "bootable - Yes"

I dont know whats up. I wish I had someone to help me troubleshoot here....that would be nice. Anyway, glad you made a post!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummer4lifex*

You should make sure that in the BIOS your SATA drives are not PATA emulated. Often BIOSes will turn this on at default. Also, if that doesn't work, try rebuilding the array.


hmmmm....thats something new...yet for some reason sounds familiar.maybe I overlooked a setting about that or something. I'll take a look tonight.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## mattlb0619

boot off the xp cd and press f6 when prompted then load the sata raid drivers off the floppies. thenn go ahead with installing xp.the disks that arent being detected are for the pata disks not the sata ones, disregard it.

mattlb0619


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlb0619*
boot off the xp cd and press f6 when prompted then load the sata raid drivers off the floppies. thenn go ahead with installing xp.the disks that arent being detected are for the pata disks not the sata ones, disregard it.

mattlb0619


lol!!!!!

thats funny you say that. I was talking to a guy at my work and he was helping me out and he said almost the exact same thing! crazy.

We looked over the manual on-line and its setup differently then the physical manual that came with the mobo. guess I am a noob, becuase no where in my manual did it say ".....the next step is to instal your OS" but it said that in the on-line version.

No ide drives exist because it cant find them, because the drivers arent installed, because I havent loaded win xp pro yet!!!!!









I hope to get this figured out when I get home. Guess that can be my dumb moment for the week!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

No ide drives exist because it cant find them, because the drivers arent installed, because I havent loaded win xp pro yet!!!!!










Installing XP won't do anything about the IDE detection because the bios doesn't use drivers and they do not even communicate with eachother.


----------



## mattlb0619

the sata raid drivers need to loaded off the floppies or the drives will not be detected by the xp setup. same with pata raid drivers. you dont have any pata drives installed on the machine, hense the not deteced errors. on the raid screen it shows the 4 drives inthe sata array, hense they are detected...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

I hope to get this figured out when I get home. Guess that can be my dumb moment for the week!


Everyone is allowed dumb moments in life, and this is pretty much your only one, in this entire build. You are allowed a few, especially since all the hard work you have done.


----------



## mattlb0619

^ agreed


----------



## modding.fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

Everyone is allowed dumb moments in life, and this is pretty much your only one, in this entire build. You are allowed a few, especially since all the hard work you have done.


^ Agreed


----------



## gobygoby

I want to say thanks to everyone for help on trouble shooting....however the winners is mattlb0619 and my coworker. I created the Raid controller disk, installed windows and everything worked out great, not a single hitch.









In my manul though the directions say the next step was to install the mobo drivers, and not the OS. thats why I was confused. but it all works now. I was just thankfull all my hardware works. considering I bought it all 2 months ago....would probably be a pita to have to RMA something being bought that long ago.

It recognized my raid array, Ram..and it all works fine. Now I still have to finish configuring everything, and installing more drivers and software....yippeee.

After I get all the software stuff done, then its on to the real modding stuff! I know some of you have been waiting on me to do the PSOne LCD mod and its going to come up soon, so stay tuned.

the next mod project though will be adding the lighting gear then sleeving and hiding cables...


----------



## BrinNutz

Wait a minute....I won dammit...LOL


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Wait a minute....I won dammit...LOL



lol!







well, the main problem was I didnt install windows yet....but you get a box of cookies for the raid drivers floppy tip.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

After I get all the software stuff done, then its on to the real modding stuff! I know some of you have been waiting on me to do the PSOne LCD mod and its going to come up soon, so stay tuned.


Hell Yeah !







if that is gonna work then it rocks !









btw what kind of info will it give on the screen ? info like temperatures, RPM, etc...?


----------



## gobygoby

I am not sure what I want to display. probably start with temps or picture slide show or something, till I can find or build my own program to manipulate information.


----------



## gobygoby

Sorry I havent done any updates for a few days. been really busy trying to get stuff done before my surgery on thursday. I was able to turn the computer on again last night and noticed the screen was "shakey" like it was vibrating. first I made sure it wasnt the whole monitor shaking, then I made sure the monitor was plugged in tight, then I made sure the x1900 was in the socket tight. All those things were fine and didnt fix the issue. I was starting to get a little freaked out that I would have to RMA the card and wait a few weeks for a new one....and thats if they RMA'd it. well for what ever reason it popped into my head to look at the refresh rate. It was set at 75hz. I bumped it down to 60hz and it fixed the problem. I know longer feel like I am drunk when I look at the screen.

I am testing on an old Sony CRT. Hopefully when I get my rig on my new Dells, I can bump it back up.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby*
Sorry I havent done any updates for a few days. been really busy trying to get stuff done before my surgery on thursday. I was able to turn the computer on again last night and noticed the screen was "shakey" like it was vibrating. first I made sure it wasnt the whole monitor shaking, then I made sure the monitor was plugged in tight, then I made sure the x1900 was in the socket tight. All those things were fine and didnt fix the issue. I was starting to get a little freaked out that I would have to RMA the card and wait a few weeks for a new one....and thats if they RMA'd it. well for what ever reason it popped into my head to look at the refresh rate. It was set at 75hz. I bumped it down to 60hz and it fixed the problem. I know longer feel like I am drunk when I look at the screen.

I am testing on an old Sony CRT. Hopefully when I get my rig on my new Dells, I can bump it back up.

np, will be waiting anyway


----------



## BrinNutz

Goby...Try turning on vsync? That seemed to helped my shaking problem...Just leave it set to always on


----------



## noxious89123

A friend of mine used to have this problem with his CRT. It was caused by the desk lamp next to his monitor.

So see if theres anything electrical that couls cause interference. Although the fact a different refresh rate fixed it, makes me doubt its interference. Its worth checking though.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

A friend of mine used to have this problem with his CRT. It was caused by the desk lamp next to his monitor.

So see if theres anything electrical that couls cause interference. Although the fact a different refresh rate fixed it, makes me doubt its interference. Its worth checking though.


idd, now that i remember, i had some speakers who totatly pull my screen of and changed the colors.... but that was because of the magnet in the speakers. Also when i put my amplifier to close to my CRT the corner starts to shake a little, but not really noticalble....


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*

A friend of mine used to have this problem with his CRT. It was caused by the desk lamp next to his monitor.

So see if theres anything electrical that couls cause interference. Although the fact a different refresh rate fixed it, makes me doubt its interference. Its worth checking though.


I'm not sure there was anything around to interfere. The rig is sitting on the kitchen table with no electronics with 15 ft. and nothing was turned on IE: microwave, dishwasher, radio....

and the only light on was the ceiling light. I noticed the shaking the other day during bios set up, but when I went into windows it seemed to disappear so I figured bios was setup to be a little less stable. I didnt notice it in windows until last night because I had not opened any programs until now, so there was no reference points to see the shaking.

But like I said bumping down the refresh rate fixed the problem.

on the other hand, I LOVE OEM WINDOWS!!!! none of that crap promotional software junk, no "sign up for AOL", no useless programs, no more junk that you never use that just takes up space.

I love that!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Hey quick question for ya Goby: Where do you find out information on how to setup the lcd stuff? With the old card your work had along side the psone screen... BTW This case looks great you need to take a pic and post it in 1280x1024 res. sos I can have it as my background image on the desktop!!! That'd be suhweeeeet!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*

Hey quick question for ya Goby: Where do you find out information on how to setup the lcd stuff? With the old card your work had along side the psone screen... BTW This case looks great you need to take a pic and post it in 1280x1024 res. sos I can have it as my background image on the desktop!!! That'd be suhweeeeet!!



Here is a "how to guide" on the PSONE screen

and here is a really informative LONG thread about it. I found this most helpful. 

just google psone lcd, and you will get tons of hits for the mod!

What picture would you like. Currently it looks like crap with all the wires hanging out and stuff, but as soon as I get it all sleeved, it will look "schweeet"









ps. I am honored someone would want to use it as a background!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Just take one when your done with the setup... Or just post a cool one with the water setup in in with the 2 blue fan tubes. Those are cool ones. I like the nite shots too with all the preeties glowing........


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Here is a "how to guide" on the PSONE screen

and here is a really informative LONG thread about it. I found this most helpful. 

just google psone lcd, and you will get tons of hits for the mod!


that is so *cewl*


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I know I'm tryin to get my lil bro to give me his screen!!


----------



## gobygoby

So I was on my way home tonight from wally world and spotted this! Someone was just going to throw this stuff away!!!!(its trash night in our neighborhood)



















SCORE! found me some diamond plate steel! I have an idea how I can use of it in my rig.....







and I wonder what I can use it for in the future!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*

I know I'm tryin to get my lil bro to give me his screen!!











rofl!


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

So I was on my way home tonight from wally world and spotted this! Someone was just going to throw this stuff away!!!!(its trash night in our neighborhood)



















SCORE! found me some diamond plate steel! I have an idea how I can use of it in my rig.....







and I wonder what I can use it for in the future!


NICE !







diamond steel plates are always a very good thing to use on almost everything









Rofl @ your caT !


----------



## 3xtr3m3

It would look nice if you placed a piece at the inside bottom of the case.


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, make the whole bottom shiny diamond plate... that would look great.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*
It would look nice if you placed a piece at the inside bottom of the case.


Yeah I think thats a great idea. I'll do it!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Hey goby, i noticed something; why is the good looking side of the PSU is facing to the side panel without window ?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3*

Hey goby, i noticed something; why is the good looking side of the PSU is facing to the side panel without window ?










A-ha my dear watson!









I bought the big ol fan door. scrapped the fan and plan on modding in a PSONE Lcd there, then mounting that door to the back side of the case....so essentiall I will have two windowed doors - see through!









I cant remember what page its on, but I talked about it a while back. You can see the PSU perfectly through the window. Otherwise it would face inside and be blocked by the HDD cage.

So when I flipped the PSU over the existing mouting bracket wouldnt work, so thats why I had to make my own mounting brackets.


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

A-ha my dear watson!









I bought the big ol fan door. scrapped the fan and plan on modding in a PSONE Lcd there, then mounting that door to the back side of the case....so essentiall I will have two windowed doors - see through!









I cant remember what page its on, but I talked about it a while back. You can see the PSU perfectly through the window. Otherwise it would face inside and be blocked by the HDD cage.

So when I flipped the PSU over the existing mouting bracket wouldnt work, so thats why I had to make my own mounting brackets.


ohh i got you now, i think i missed that part where you discussed this. Sorry.

So is there any updates coming soon ? Did you do the cable management yet


----------



## K092084

I like how you cat has to make an appearence and make his presence known, while you are showing off you find. Wonder if they people throwing it out saw and what they were thinking.


----------



## gobygoby

I found where I talked about it before - page 10

Seemed like I confused lots of people then with this idea.....but once its all together it will be crystal clear.







actually see through! (pun intended







)

Unfortunatly I havent had time to do anything to the case in a few days. I have been trying to get other things out of the way becuase i am having surgery on thursday. I will probably be out of the loop for a few days after that. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be feeling better and can start some of the next phase stuff.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

I like how you cat has to make an appearence and make his presence known, while you are showing off you find. Wonder if they people throwing it out saw and what they were thinking.


ha! no I doubt they saw me. It was dark out and I just hopped out of my truck, threw it in the back and took off.

My neighbors throw away some good stuff. Last summer my neighbor threw away a huge air compressor (15 lb tank I think) that worked just fine, all it needed was a new regulator - got one free from my father in law! I have pulled out so much stuff that people think is junk its rediculous. If something goes wrong most people throw it away....and most of the time, its a simple fix! I have gotten 2 sets of washers and dryers, 2 lawnmowers, weed wacker, and various other itmes that just needed a little bit of TLC...some items just needed a wire plugged back in or new battery....little things.!

oh ya and about my cat.......well.....my nickname for him is "up your butt" because he constantly has to be everywhere you are. When I go to take a pee, he wants to go in the bathroom. He has to sleep in the bed, and if we sit down to dinner, he goes and eats his food. Very wierd and sometimes annoying. The breed is called a Bengal. I have a snow bengal, thats why he is gray with black spots. they are VERY social animals and also very vocal! He likes to talk....especially at 5 am every freakin day!


----------



## K092084

hahaha, Have a cat that is like that, will follwo you around room to room. NOt very loud but like to get in the window and hit at the blinds ands stuff, all through the might, get woken up at least 5 times a night. Good luck with the surgery on thursday, and good luck on finished up your build. Can't wait to the finished thing.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Hey goby! Can you pleeeeease post the second picture down on this link in the form of a 1280x1024. The post with the water cooling setup.. I'd like to have that as my desktop. If you don't mind


----------



## gobygoby

this one?










unfortunatly I have my camera set to 640 x 8something. I will bump up the res for future pics so you all can use the pics if you want.

and unfortunatly I wont be able to ge that pic again until I do all the wire mgmnt.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

YES!! That's the one I'd love to have if you can.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*
YES!! That's the one I'd love to have if you can.


I will post what I have when I get home tonight!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Sweet deal man no rushin ya tho.... take your time.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Wow... I ordered this case with the Thermaltake watercooling kit about a week ago and I'm awaiting the arrival. So far you've done a helluva job, and I'm lovin' the way that case is turning out. Keep it up man!!









I just wish I had the patience to do the painting part, lol.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*

Sweet deal man no rushin ya tho.... take your time.



sorry man, I already saved over it with the smaller image. I'll start saving larger versions from now on.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*

Wow... I ordered this case with the Thermaltake watercooling kit about a week ago and I'm awaiting the arrival. So far you've done a helluva job, and I'm lovin' the way that case is turning out. Keep it up man!!

I just wish I had the patience to do the painting part, lol.


wow, your first post and you made it here! thats an honor. Thanks for the compliments!! I love the Armor LCS. It comes with some good components, I just wanted some more bling bling! Make sure you post pics of your build somewhere!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Hey Goby just wanted to see how your surgery went yesterday!! Hope all went well!!


----------



## Scorpion_WR

Very nice thread, good work!


----------



## BrinNutz

Gobymeister...How'd the surgery go man...Wish I could have met up with ya when I was down in Indy today..I should be back down there sometime again I'm sure...


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Heh, thanks goby. When I was searching for some reviews or builds on Google before I got it, this one came up as first hit and my jaw just dropped when I started reading what you did and how bad ass the case looks now. I do agree with you though, the bland light grey interior and back does kind of defeat the design and appearence of the case. I'll hopefully get around to doing what you did some day.









And oddly enough, I JUST got finished putting the watercooling in and getting all the air out before I hopped on here. Right now I only have a CPU block, but I am planning to get NB and VGA blocks since the pump it comes with is 500L/H.









Here's two pics


----------



## [)[email protected]

It's been almost a week now, yeah? Just wanted to check in on ya, Goby-man.

Hope your surgery went well, and that you can get back to *awe*ing us with your amazing build!














We're eagerly awaiting your return.


----------



## K092084

There are gonna be alot of people who get bored after he is done with his build, because we won't be able to look forward to seeing what else he has done. Unless he starts another build that is.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*

Hey Goby just wanted to see how your surgery went yesterday!! Hope all went well!!











Well the surgery went well, recovery sucks. They took out my tonsils and adnoids and did about 5 procedures to my nose. Basically, My left nostril was collapsed and I could breath out of that side for a bunch of reason and my right side was constrictive.

So I am finally doing good enough to really get out of bed. If you have ever got knocked in the nose then you know the kinda of nassua, dizzy feeling I get everytime I walk around, so I have pretty much spent the last week in bed. laying down I actually feel pretty good. Plan on going back to work on monday but I dont expect to be back to normal for about 2-3 more weeks. once all this junk (blood and gross stuff) get out of my nose. But I am doing pretty good. Lost 14 lbs. only been able to eat chicken noodle soup and pop sicles. I did manage to choke down a few McD's cheeseburgers....yummm....except I cant smell or taste anything!







but I am doing better!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion_WR*

Very nice thread, good work!


Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*

Gobymeister...How'd the surgery go man...Wish I could have met up with ya when I was down in Indy today..I should be back down there sometime again I'm sure...


Hey dude. Ya it would have been cool to hook up. I am doing better now though, maybe next itme you hoed down here we get meet up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*

Heh, thanks goby. When I was searching for some reviews or builds on Google before I got it, this one came up as first hit and my jaw just dropped when I started reading what you did and how bad ass the case looks now. I do agree with you though, the bland light grey interior and back does kind of defeat the design and appearence of the case. I'll hopefully get around to doing what you did some day.

And oddly enough, I JUST got finished putting the watercooling in and getting all the air out before I hopped on here. Right now I only have a CPU block, but I am planning to get NB and VGA blocks since the pump it comes with is 500L/H.

Here's two pics


Thanks for all the compliments and glad I could be of some help. If you ever need any pointers/tips or help let me know!







I tried to look at the pics, but its a dea link, atleast for me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]*

It's been almost a week now, yeah? Just wanted to check in on ya, Goby-man.

Hope your surgery went well, and that you can get back to aweing us with your amazing build! We're eagerly awaiting your return.


Surgery went good. had to stay in the hospital overnight, the pain was horrible.! They even gave me Mophine....but that made me sick and I puked up a HUGE stomach full of blood....it was gross but at the same time I have never seen that much blood in my life! I was amazed









Hopefully I can get back to the mod very soon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

There are gonna be alot of people who get bored after he is done with his build, because we won't be able to look forward to seeing what else he has done. Unless he starts another build that is.


well, it sure seems by the time I get finished with it I will have to upgrade to the new technology!









I have a lot of mods and stuff in store, so the actual build is almost wrapping up, but I have a lot of neat mods to look forward to.









Thanks everyone for sticking with it, hopefully I will be getting back to work on the rig next week. I feel like I fell off the earth, emails piling up, nothing getting done. Its going to take a while just to get back up to speed!, but I will get there!

Later
Kyle


----------



## [)[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

Surgery went good. had to stay in the hospital overnight, the pain was horrible.! They even gave me Mophine....but that made me sick and I puked up a HUGE stomach full of blood....it was gross but at the same time I have never seen that much blood in my life! I was amazed










Okay, wow that you would be amazed at that man. Still though, bummer on the morphine stomach problems. Most people are like that... my girlfriend is like crazy (she's actually allergic to it







and for the longest time, despite that, she had prescriptions for a morphine-related drug to help her chronic migraines).

Anywho, glad to see you back in the forums














.... hope you don't have to take any more morphine!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*

I did manage to choke down a few McD's cheeseburgers....yummm....except I cant smell or taste anything!







but I am doing better!


Good to hear everything went well and that you are doin better.
I don't know what I would do if I couldn't smell or taste anything, I love eating to much for that to happen. I think I would die if i ever have to have surgery and wouldn't actually be able to eat solid foods. I don't have that much weight to lose, and if I don't eat something over a long period of time, i get realyl light headed and dizzy, and get really pale, something is wrong with me, not sure what though, but this thread is about goby and his build, and his surgery.
Hope you can get back into the grove of how things use to be going. Good Luck


----------



## aajvs99

glad to see ur feelin better goby! hope u can get back to modding soon!


----------



## b3ar

Glad to hear you're doing better, man.


----------



## noxious89123

Glad the surgery went well, get well soon Goby!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*

I don't have that much weight to lose, and if I don't eat something over a long period of time, i get realyl light headed and dizzy, and get really pale, something is wrong with me, not sure what though, but this thread is about goby and his build, and his surgery.


It's called low blood sugar









Just eat! lol.

Especially if you have little body fat. No food + no body fat = no energy to burn = not good.

If you have problems with blood sugar levels etc, you might have diabetes of some form? If its a problem you have often, go poke your GP about it.


----------



## swayne

when is it going to be done?


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swayne*

when is it going to be done?



Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## ae804

been a while since i said what a great job you've been doing... still looks amazing







great job


----------



## modding.fan

Goby, looking great! Can't wait to see the finished project!

Cheers,
MF


----------



## noxious89123

About time for another update me thinks!


----------



## KillaCrow

Inspirational guy, me thinks. Very nice, very, very nice. I'm definetly doing something like this in the very near future.


----------



## gobygoby

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I am still alive.







been a rough few weeks. I got a really bad cold on top of recovery from surgery, so I havent really done anything except go to work and go to bed. I did manage to install my storage drive (150 Raptor). I have some other stuff coming in the mail so I can finish the wire organization. I am waiting on my new Lite-on 16x lightscribe DVD RW, mx518 mouse, and other misc supplies.

I'll try and get some more pics up tonight just for fun, until a real update.








Happy Halloween!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

YEAH!!! The great gobymiester speak with his wisdom... I can't friggin wait! I keep lookin at this thread daily... BUT glad to hear your still alive.


----------



## Sin100

Recover and keep up the log mate








Happy halloween!


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle..I'll be down in Indy on Nov 18-19th...what you gonna be doin?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Kyle..I'll be down in Indy on Nov 18-19th...what you gonna be doin?


pm replied.

Well....sorry no updates. life for me has sucked!







Last weekend I went to the hospital because I still wasnt feeling good, turns out I have "walking pneumonia" I have felt like crap. starting to get better though. I have also been waiting to get the rest of all the parts in the mail so I can continue.

anyway, I am again, still alive. hope to get back on track soon.

Peace out, 
Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

Glad your on the road to recovery...again..=)

Hope your feelin better!


----------



## Sin100

yea get better man


----------



## gobygoby

HEY PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!!!!

ITS TIME FOR AN UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOHOOOOOO






























So, I am finally getting better! I feel pretty good except for a lingering cough. recovering well from the surgery stuff too!

So back on track and enough with the sickness junk!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------

Pretty much I left off after I had the rig functional. Got winXP loaded and was configuring everything. I had all the wires exposed and it looked like a very bad rats nest!!










So finally I am getting back on track and starting the next phase which is wire management!

I mounted the 15g Raptor in the 3.5" bay just above the water pump. I actually have enough room below it for another 3.5" item.

next.........

my plan is to have a false wall next to the mobo and a false floor. They will be raised off the wal/floor about a half inch, so I can hide the wires beind these pseudo walls.

as I mentioned a long time ago, I found some diamond plate aluminum which I was going to use for the walls.










So I got the pieces back from the machine shop (AKA father in-laws garage







) and I am ready to rock!!










The big one on the right is the floor and the one on left is the mobo wall piece.

So then I was just waiting for the final pieces of gear to show of so I can continue with the project.

I got:

-Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse
-Liteon 16x DVD-RW with Lightscribe
-Molex Crimping Tool
-More Chrome sleaving and misc parts
-Chrome IDE wires
-CPU stand - wife said that the rig has to go on the floor(becuase its so big), so I wanted it mobile and elevated.
-IDE to SATA adaptor














































I am going to paint it the same color black as I did the inside of the case.










I plan on taking out the IDE cable and possibly use the sleeving and tube to sleeve some of the power wires....project.










and this is the nifty IDE to SATA adaptor. I ran out of SATA plugs on the mobo, so it was either the converter or a sata PCI card. Well, I really dont have room for a sata card so I decided to get this. The adaptor will be used for the 150g Raptor storage drive.

so now on to MODDING!!!









In order to attach the false wall next to the mobo, I decided to use the existing pre-drilled, pre-tapped holes and also use the extra stand offs I got with the case.










I wanted the mobo to be far enough off the mobo tray so I could fit some beefy wires through there. Its about 6/8" off. two stand offs together.










Here are a few shots of the stand offs in place





































Next I made a template so I coule line upt the stand off and drill the mouting holes in teh false wall.










Holes drilled in the wall.....










and finally mounted.



























































































Now my next step is to get the false floor mounted in. This will be a little tricky since the holes in the bottom arent tapped and are to big for the stand offs. So I have to think about a different idea about mounting the plate.


----------



## NEvolution

Good to see you back.

Nice pseudo wall. Very interesting mod indeed. Can't wait to see it with all the wires hidden.


----------



## BrinNutz

Pretty Sweet man...

I wanna see it in person!!

Hopefully we'll be able to hang out a bit, maybe I can give ya some more ideas when I'm there..LOL..

Be in Indy this Sunday!!

BTW...I have a specialty in cable management, though nothing like slade's or usforces..LOL


----------



## Delphi

Wow im gaping at my monitor i wish i had skillz







you doing great and have some 1337 skillz


----------



## Ninja_Boy

You're doing really nice, I've been following this since your first post and - I have to say - I'm really, really impressed. You have patience, skill, and your creativity is inspiring







. Keep up the awesome work, everytime you post new pictures I am filled with awe (and envy for your craftsmenship







). If I had to rate your build so far... I'd give it a 100/10. Yes, 100. As in One-Hundred. As in 1000%, yes, One-Thousand







.

Keep Up The Great Work!
_ninja-boy_
&








I Hope You Feel Better!
_ninja-boy_


----------



## b3ar

Sweet, man. I was wondering what you had in mind for the diamond-plating you found.

Are you going to try modding out a clear acrylic mobo tray? It'll look sick, you know it will!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Good to see you back.

Nice pseudo wall. Very interesting mod indeed. Can't wait to see it with all the wires hidden.









Thanks, I think it will really help hiding the cables!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Pretty Sweet man...

I wanna see it in person!!

Hopefully we'll be able to hang out a bit, maybe I can give ya some more ideas when I'm there..LOL..

Be in Indy this Sunday!!

BTW...I have a specialty in cable management, though nothing like slade's or usforces..LOL

Anytime, or atleast whenever your in Indy!







Every time I look at the cables it makes me sick of how much work I am gonna have to do or how hard it is to plan how to sleeve every cable and where its gonna go. Cable mgmt is not easy!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Wow im gaping at my monitor i wish i had skillz







you doing great and have some 1337 skillz

Thanks man! I wish I was 1337! Its all about planning. its taken me this long because of all the planning. Gotta do it right the first time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
You're doing really nice, I've been following this since your first post and - I have to say - I'm really, really impressed. You have patience, skill, and your creativity is inspiring







. Keep up the awesome work, everytime you post new pictures I am filled with awe (and envy for your craftsmenship







). If I had to rate your build so far... I'd give it a 100/10. Yes, 100. As in One-Hundred. As in 1000%, yes, One-Thousand







.

Keep Up The Great Work!
_ninja-boy_
&








I Hope You Feel Better!
_ninja-boy_

WOW, thanks for the compliments, you made my day! Glad I could inspire, and I am glad you all still around to enjoy my build !









Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Sweet, man. I was wondering what you had in mind for the diamond-plating you found.

Are you going to try modding out a clear acrylic mobo tray? It'll look sick, you know it will!

I would LOVE to make the acrylic mobo tray, but I dont think it will be added in this build. unless I get a lot of free time and feel like completely dismantling my rig. Howver your right, it would look frikken sweet!

-Incase some of you dont know what we are talking about, in another thread, it was mentioned to cut out the mobo tray and replace it with some acrylic. Then it would be see through and you could see the back of the mobo, and place LEDs to light it up....now that would be awesome!

I dont know, the more I think about it, I might do it......it would REALLY make this build unique!

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!


----------



## Nostrano

ZOMG! Goby is alive







anyway tis a great build form a great craftsman


----------



## noxious89123

Dude, that looks frikking awesome!









<3 Your work Goby.


----------



## [)[email protected]

Two words: Holy $h!t!

I had thought you would end up putting that diamond plate inside the case, but [email protected]! That's an _awesome look_ creating the wire-run wall. So completely unique too. Very, very sweet, Goby-meister.
Speaking of the diamond plate, I don't think enough of us have told you how jealous we are that you just kind of found them lying on the side of the road.









Still though, *GREAT* implementation! I'm eagerly awaiting seeing how things continue to progress!

Also -- Keep getting healthier!


----------



## Nostrano

The false wall and floor ideas are pure genious i mean with all you cables hidden you amazing case will look clean as a whistle


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
ZOMG! Goby is alive







anyway tis a great build form a great craftsman

Yup, still alive, thankfully! Thanks for the kind words!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Dude, that looks frikking awesome!









<3 Your work Goby.

Thanks man!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
Two words: Holy $h!t!

I had thought you would end up putting that diamond plate inside the case, but [email protected]! That's an _awesome look_ creating the wire-run wall. So completely unique too. Very, very sweet, Goby-meister.
Speaking of the diamond plate, I don't think enough of us have told you how jealous we are that you just kind of found them lying on the side of the road.









Still though, *GREAT* implementation! I'm eagerly awaiting seeing how things continue to progress!

Also -- Keep getting healthier!









Yeah







I had to figure something out to hide all those wires. I had seen this idea done once before and thought it was a good one. However I have really seen many rigs with as many wires as I have!!!







5 hard drives, 2 dvd drives, vid card, mobo has 2 power wires!!! ya, my cases is loaded!

I was pretty shocked to see all that diamond plate sticking out of the guys trash can...it was a good find.! On my way to work this morning (Wednesday = trash day) I could have picked up a floor fan and a vacuum cleaner!! LOL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
The false wall and floor ideas are pure genious i mean with all you cables hidden you amazing case will look clean as a whistle









Thanks ! I like the clean look as well as I want ample room to get inside if I need to do some work. I got a few wires in last night. Its a real trick to map out and route the wires effectively, so minimal wire is shown. I'll try and get some more work done asap to post more pics!!


----------



## Namrac

That false wall looks great. You going to hide wires behind it, or just have it sit there and look pretty?


----------



## DontPassTheFence

diamond plate false wall, when I first read it, I didnt think it would be look good, but damn with it reflecting the WC tubing, it just complments the rest of the components so well, that is some damn fine work









Dont stop now







keep the mods comin'


----------



## m$_is_not_the_answer

i just read your entire build log from start to finish
all 32 freakin pages of it

all i can say is WOW








you have way more patience than just about anyone ive ever encountered

keep it up, i'm loving the pics. your thread is my new favorite reality show


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That false wall looks great. You going to hide wires behind it, or just have it sit there and look pretty?


Yes thats the plan, to hide all the wires behind the false wall.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontPassTheFence*


diamond plate false wall, when I first read it, I didnt think it would be look good, but damn with it reflecting the WC tubing, it just complments the rest of the components so well, that is some damn fine work









Dont stop now







keep the mods comin'


Its looks even better in person....I dont think the pics do it justice. Now that I am back on track....the mods will definatly keep on comin'!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m$_is_not_the_answer*


i just read your entire build log from start to finish
all 32 freakin pages of it

all i can say is WOW








you have way more patience than just about anyone ive ever encountered

keep it up, i'm loving the pics. your thread is my new favorite reality show











Thanks and I am glad you like my show!







Hope the painting phase didnt make you go crazy...it made me go crazy!


----------



## The Duke

Glad your feeling better








That dimond plate false wall is sweet!


----------



## Delphi

nicly done


----------



## gobygoby

So the next thing that I wanted to do was sleeve my big ugly power cable. The original flat style just wasnt going to cut it. This is the ATX power tool used to reomoce the pins from the connector. It took me about an hour to figure out how to get the stupid things out of the socket. after the first one I got the rest in about 10 mins.




























Look Ma' NO numbering!!! oh my oh my, where do those wires go? Wel it was pretty simple. They go in order, 1-12 so I didnt need to keep track of the wires or number them



















Here I taped the wires together so I could feed it through the chrome sleeving.



















Now I slipped on the sleeveing. I used the 1/2" sleeving and in order to fit it had to expand to about an 1" in diameter!!!



















Viola! all finished!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

goby, the diamond plate idea is brilliant! i think im going to do something like that but with plexiglass







i hope you dont mind if i borrow your idea, its just so smart!


----------



## Sin100

Nice!! (short and simple)


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
goby, the diamond plate idea is brilliant! i think im going to do something like that but with plexiglass







i hope you dont mind if i borrow your idea, its just so smart!

But plexiglass wouldn't hide the wires....


----------



## BrinNutz

Looking good man...I was wondering if that IDE Cable was going to be able to clear that mount for the Diamond plate...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
goby, the diamond plate idea is brilliant! i think im going to do something like that but with plexiglass







i hope you dont mind if i borrow your idea, its just so smart!

Thanks! I dont mind if you borrow the idea. I cant help it that I am a smart guy...yeah right!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Nice!! (short and simple)

Thanks!! (simple and short)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Looking good man...I was wondering if that IDE Cable was going to be able to clear that mount for the Diamond plate...

lol, you and me both! When I first stuck in that IDE cable, it kept hitting something and I couldnt figure out what it was....then I say the standoffs and was actually mad for a second. then I got the bright idea, just push the cable up! and that worked!


----------



## BrinNutz

Hey, did you happen to countersink the screw holes in the diamond plate, and possilby use countersunk screws? That would look a bit better IMO..but more work


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Hey, did you happen to countersink the screw holes in the diamond plate, and possilby use countersunk screws? That would look a bit better IMO..but more work


good idea! Yes I did counter sink the holes....but I just used left over screws from the mobo, they had the rounded top....May go to the hardware store and see if they have something in a similar length and thread size.

Thanks for the idea, I agree it would look much better.


----------



## noxious89123

<3 Thermaltake.

I got a HUGE bag of all different types of screws with my case, including a spare thumb screw, and about 15++ excess standoffs.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
<3 Thermaltake.

I got a HUGE bag of all different types of screws with my case, including a spare thumb screw, and about 15++ excess standoffs.









no doubt.! In general computer stuff comes with LOTS of extras. I have two boxes for of extra stuff from this build! Lots of extra screws, sata cables, IDE cables, sleeving, tubing, random parts, .....just lots of stuff.

I actually used all the extra stand offs...I have one left. and have used many of the screws.


----------



## Delphi

Lookin GOOD!!


----------



## BrinNutz

Goby, your thread has over 20,000 views, that's NUTZ!!!!


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Goby, your thread has over 20,000 views, that's NUTZ!!!!


Way to go, Goby! Not even the stickies have 20k in views!

...







hmmm...Time to make the thread a sticky?


----------



## [)[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Way to go, Goby! Not even the stickies have 20k in views!

...







hmmm...Time to make the thread a sticky?


It was time for his thread to be a sticky about _*THIRTY PAGES AGO!!!*_


----------



## noxious89123

Hehe.... about 8 months ago i cleared out all the crap from under my bed.

Now that space is filled with computer parts and boxes, lol.

My old PSU... Old case... Boxes all my newer parts came in... ArtiClean + AS5 in a box.

I dont mind that stuff being there though









PS: ME WANT UPDATE!







Hows the false floor coming along?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Lookin GOOD!!










Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Goby, your thread has over 20,000 views, that's NUTZ!!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Way to go, Goby! Not even the stickies have 20k in views!

...







hmmm...Time to make the thread a sticky?




















































































































































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]*


It was time for his thread to be a sticky about _*THIRTY PAGES AGO!!!*_













































Thanks for the honerable sticky mention! I am just ghappy that you guys have stuck around this long and enjoy watching my progress. Thanks for the compliments!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Hehe.... about 8 months ago i cleared out all the crap from under my bed.

Now that space is filled with computer parts and boxes, lol.

My old PSU... Old case... Boxes all my newer parts came in... ArtiClean + AS5 in a box.

I dont mind that stuff being there though









PS: ME WANT UPDATE!







Hows the false floor coming along?


The false floor is next after I get all the wires sleeved and cut to the right lengths. I'll have an update tonight of some my progress....but no false floor this time.


----------



## BrinNutz

Hey man, it was nice to meet you yesterday I may be down there the middle of next month again for the oral interviews, but who knows, and for all who view this thread :

This PC is pretty sick when you see it in person, esp for a first mod...MOD ON man!!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Hey man, it was nice to meet you yesterday I may be down there the middle of next month again for the oral interviews, but who knows, and for all who view this thread :

This PC is pretty sick when you see it in person, esp for a first mod...MOD ON man!!!


Ya man it was fun to hang out with ya! wish I had more time to talk "geek"








Thanks for the kind words.

Sorry for no update last night, I was sleeving more cables and made one about a 1/4" to short so I have to re-do it for the 3rd time!!

anyway, the sleeving is getting there, not to many more cables to go before I get to the fals floor.

If anyone has any ideas as for stand off for the bottom let me know. The bottom panel holes are to big the the stand offs that come with the case, so I may have to use screw and cut some metal tube for the stand off....if that makes sense (it makes sense in my head!) I would prefer something that could be fairly easy to allow for the false floor to come off if I need it off.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Man I wish I had someone to talk "geek" too... I guess I can teach my son some more computer games


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Goby:
Thanks for the honerable sticky mention! I am just ghappy that you guys have stuck around this long and enjoy watching my progress. Thanks for the compliments!
Me: Why would we not follow this awesome transformation?







I love your creativity







And pure awesome






















Niiniijaa_Boyy


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*


Man I wish I had someone to talk "geek" too... I guess I can teach my son some more computer games










We live about 2.5 hrs from each other, and I met up with him this past weekend...So, I'm hoping that I get onto the Indy PD, which is why I was down his way...I had to take the written test...


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


I am preparing to do cable mgmt/sleeving with my case so keep an eye out with my thread!











Goby !







when is the wire managment coming !







can't wait anymore...


----------



## BrinNutz

Hey man, I finally got around to painting my case and makin a worklog..w00t


----------



## Kipper

Goby, I've been wondering (just looked through this thread), why sleeve those ultra-flex cables with a chrome sleeve, making them not flexible? I thought you were supposed to hide the wires, e.g. tuck them behind the mobo tray, under the mobo, etc, and flexible wires are better for this...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*


Goby, I've been wondering (just looked through this thread), why sleeve those ultra-flex cables with a chrome sleeve, making them not flexible? I thought you were supposed to hide the wires, e.g. tuck them behind the mobo tray, under the mobo, etc, and flexible wires are better for this...


LOL. Insane that you noticed that, but that makes me wonder noow.


----------



## born2killU

Hey I have an idea

could you list the page numbers you have updates on

I dont have days to sit here and read all your 41 pages of comments


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*


Hey I have an idea

could you list the page numbers you have updates on

I dont have days to sit here and read all your 41 pages of comments










Heh, why don't you just turn on 40posts/page?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*


Hey I have an idea

could you list the page numbers you have updates on

I dont have days to sit here and read all your 41 pages of comments










if i'm correct goby has the updates in his signature like i have in mine.... so just look 1 of his post up and enjoy


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


Goby !







when is the wire managment coming !







can't wait anymore...


Its coming! I have been working....just not been good at posting pics lately...so much going on with the holidays. I'll post pics tonight I promise!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Hey man, I finally got around to painting my case and makin a worklog..w00t


Sweet dude! Post a link on here to your work log, or a pic or 2!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*


Goby, I've been wondering (just looked through this thread), why sleeve those ultra-flex cables with a chrome sleeve, making them not flexible? I thought you were supposed to hide the wires, e.g. tuck them behind the mobo tray, under the mobo, etc, and flexible wires are better for this...


well, first I sleeved them because I wanted chrome wires......also, with every cable I have taken each wire apart....basically peeled the wires apart from each other, and now they are *more* flexible then before. I dont really have room behind my mobo for all my wires.....I do have 5 hard drives, 2 dvd drives, 2 power cables for the mobo, 1 for the VGA....thats a lot to cram behind the mobo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2killU*


Hey I have an idea

could you list the page numbers you have updates on

I dont have days to sit here and read all your 41 pages of comments










I have posted in my sig as blowie mentioned, links to some of the main highlights.


----------



## gobygoby

So here are a few pics....not much to say this time around though.

These 2 SATA power cables have LED's in them. I got green, and now with I got blue to go with everything else. , guess I'll just have to order them! 









Sleeving the power, reset and LED wires that go to the front power drive slot.









Wires....









Lotsa wires....









2 sata drives on the left, and PSU behind them...more wires.









This is the cable to the pump. I cut off about 2 feet of wire.









Full shot here, might look like not much has been done, but I am probably about 80% finished sleeving all the cables excluding any of the Lighting gear.









Another top shot









Yikes, thats ugly









Well.....I ran out of sleeving, so I gotta order more before I can really do much of anything. I will try and get teh bottom plate fitted and various other stuff to keep myself busy till I get the sleeving.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BrinNutz

Looking good man!!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Blowie

Yeah nice job ! it's like 10 times better then before









dunno if i'm gonna sleeve my wires, but if i do it will be tottaly black







mine PSU is already (sort of) sleeved but there will be allot of wires from the fans, catodes etc that is not sleeved


----------



## ae804

show it to us w/ the pseudo wall!!!!


----------



## [)[email protected]

Oh jeez, I feel your pain with the wires, Goby.
If I had the experience/know-how, I'd be doing mods to my power supply wirings. Since I don't have an Ultra-X Connect type of PS, I instead have this mass of 'leftover' (if you will) wires, bundled up and *cough*hidden*cough* as best as I could hide them in my two empty 5.25" bay slots.









... My next PS is definitely going to have the detachable wires.
Good luck with the rest of your wiring expedition!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Looking good man!!!

Keep it up!

Thanks man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
Yeah nice job ! it's like 10 times better then before









dunno if i'm gonna sleeve my wires, but if i do it will be tottaly black







mine PSU is already (sort of) sleeved but there will be allot of wires from the fans, catodes etc that is not sleeved









Tell me about it!







it looks a lot better, but it doesnt look as good as I had pictured it. IMO it sill looks messy, but I plan to organized the chromed wires, so they dont just look like a silver rats nest!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ae804* 
show it to us w/ the pseudo wall!!!!

Ask and you shall recieve! Pseudo wall in place!





































Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
Oh jeez, I feel your pain with the wires, Goby.
If I had the experience/know-how, I'd be doing mods to my power supply wirings. Since I don't have an Ultra-X Connect type of PS, I instead have this mass of 'leftover' (if you will) wires, bundled up and *cough*hidden*cough* as best as I could hide them in my two empty 5.25" bay slots.









... My next PS is definitely going to have the detachable wires.
Good luck with the rest of your wiring expedition!


Cable mangement is TOUGH! actually the planning and orgaixing is the hard part. as soon as I figure out where one wire will go, it throws another wire out of place....and trying to cut every wire to a specific length so it fits just right is a pita!

everytime I look at my rig I keep thinking, why doesnt it look as clean as some others I have seen....and then I remember.

I have:
5 hd's
2 dvd drives
2 mobo power cables
1 VGA cable
5 fan cables
1 pump cable
power switch cables
and other random cables
plus the sata cables that arent even in there yet!

I have A LOT of power cables running in my rig.

this is not fun to hide them







but I gott keep pushing to get to the fun stuff!


----------



## BrinNutz

Sweet man!! That's tiiiite!!

Really like that..I'm thinking of using something similar, since you liked my Flat Capacitive Proximity Switch Idea..=)

Anywho, I wonder if you should have extended the wall up a little ways, and a little over, above the mobo??

Like an "L" Shape...that would almost butt up against the PSU...and sorta hide the open area above the mobo also...I don't think you'd need anymore screws to hold it down either. D-Plate is pretty stiff....

I know you have more to cut from, that's why I'm saying it..=)


----------



## ae804

Looks Amazing







. I hope to do some work w/ my wires over christmas break, i'll look into the pseudo wall idea, it'd be easier than cutting out mobo tray.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Sweet man!! That's tiiiite!!

Really like that..I'm thinking of using something similar, since you liked my Flat Capacitive Proximity Switch Idea..=)

Anywho, I wonder if you should have extended the wall up a little ways, and a little over, above the mobo??

I know you have more to cut from, that's why I'm saying it..=)

Thanks! I actually wouldnt mind if it went up a little higher, but I was originally trying to get it even with the mobo. As far as wider, the ATX power cable is really fat and I had to force the wall down so I could reach the stand offs, so I dont think I could go any wider, there just would be any room for that power cable.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Thanks! I actually wouldnt mind if it went up a little higher, but I was originally trying to get it even with the mobo. As far as wider, the ATX power cable is really fat and I had to force the wall down so I could reach the stand offs, so I dont think I could go any wider, there just would be any room for that power cable.

Re-read my post above, I edited it b4 you posted..lol..

L-Shape, only wider above the mobo...same width where you have it now...


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's a quick sketch..LOL

Note : Not drawn to scale...LOL


----------



## gobygoby

ok, i gotcha. Thats a good idea, but to make it easy, I could just add another piece on top instead of making the L out of one whole piece. Something I could add in the future! Good tip!


----------



## Delphi

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the mangement is great ownz mine


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the mangement is great ownz mine










Thanks! Cool, I have never Pwned anything before!







lol...


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


ok, i gotcha. Thats a good idea, but to make it easy, I could just add another piece on top instead of making the L out of one whole piece. Something I could add in the future! Good tip!


Just a thought...It may look at bit better as one piece, and, you won't have to drill anymore holes in the case or the d-plate...=)


----------



## gobygoby

*USB CHRISTMAS LIGHT MOD!!*










I sampled this mod from here.

Here is his instructions:

Quote:



1. Get a USB connector cable (preferably from cablesforless.com so you dont get ripped off http://www.cablesforless.com/index.a...D&ProdID=1146).

2. Get some batterry operated Christmas lights. These can be purchased at Ace Hardware, Walmart or even your local dollar store. 
Get the ones that use a 5 volt powersupply. (2 batterry or 3 battery ones work nicely.)

3. Cut the batterry pack off of the Christmas lights.

4. Strip the USB connector cable and the red and black wires inside.

5. Solder the red (+) and black (-) USB wires to the positive and negative wires of the Christmas lights respectively. You may want to verify with a multimeter before you solder to insure you have the correct wires.

7. You now have a really cool set of USB christmas lights! Geektacular!


So I was at Walgreens and saw a battery powered light kit and decided to give it a go.

Here is a hardware list:
Battery power xmas lights: $5.99
Elmers gel instant glue: already had
Some type of USB cable: already had
---------------
total cost for me = ~$6.00

Glue









Christmas Lights









USB cable ( I used some weird USB to network jobby







)









Christmas Lights un-boxed









Battery compartment opened









Wires stripped on the USB cable









Testing...........IT WORKS! I trusted the above instructions and used the red as + and the black as -. then I just read the inside of the battery compartment to see -/+ I just looked how the batteries were setup in there.









Testing w/lights off









Closer shot









Closer closer shot









So next I decided to keep the original container but only use a portion of it to make it less bulky. So I cut the front off the top and bottom and cut the back plate off as well.



















Here I test fit the pieces together and drilled a hole in one end for the usb cord.



















Next was to cut off the white and green wire since they are not needed.









I put some shink tubing over the end of the USB to protect any exposed from cutting the wires above 









Now I am starting to strip the wires for connecting









got the wires connected and used the shrink tubing to protect the wires and keep them together ( after twisting them together) since they are such a small guage.









I added a zip tie to the USB cable so if its yanked on it wont rip apart from the light module.









glueing the top on









another shot of the top glued on









And finally glued the back on









And now your all done. Sit back, relax and enjoy your new USB powered Christmas Light Awesomeness!































































Happy Holidays!


----------



## captainchair

haha thats awesome!


----------



## BrinNutz

Hilarious Kyle!! I love it..

What's the wife say about it? I bet she loves it! LOL

You must have tomorrow off, your up late..LOL


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Hilarious Kyle!! I love it..

What's the wife say about it? I bet she loves it! LOL

You must have tomorrow off, your up late..LOL



hehe, she hasnt said anything yet, she is sleeping! Nah, I gotta work tomorrow. I started this project around 11 and wanted to finish it. Took some breaks in the middle so thats why it took so long. but once I got working I didnt really want to stop. It was kinda weird to be out in the garage at 1am sawing stuff.

anyway, I love USB gadgets and wanted to buy some USB Xmas lights and almost did till I came across the other guys mod. Its really easy and cheap!

I forgot to mention that the lights I got have a always on, always off and a blinking setting. pretty sweet!


----------



## [)[email protected]

Y'see.... it's things like this that make me hate you:









Except, when I say "hate", I mean "am so completely jealous and envious"... TWO dell flatscreens AND the soundbars to go with.







I wish I had money right now.

Ohhhh, the sad jealousy.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
Y'see.... it's things like this that make me hate you:

Except, when I say "hate", I mean "am so completely jealous and envious"... TWO dell flatscreens AND the soundbars to go with.







I wish I had money right now.

Ohhhh, the sad jealousy.

I guess we shouldn't show him mine, eh Kyle? LOL


----------



## [)[email protected]

Too late, I already saw your worklog.

Envy... Green and envious I am of you both! But, that's life as a poor college kid. If only I could find some folks around town that would give me a respectable deal on some of my old parts that I'm not using anymore. Then, I could at least get the LCD flatscreen I've been dying to get. =\\


----------



## BrinNutz

You'll get there one day, I'm not happy of how I aquired my stuff, but hey, I got it don't I? LOL


----------



## Wade

This is amazing, gave me some perfect idea's thanks and i'll look forward to more updates, btw spent all day reading this thread very intresting


----------



## BrinNutz

Tis a good read...Check mine out if you want some more reading materials!!

BTW Kyle, it's your turn to come up and check out mine!! LOL..


----------



## [)[email protected]

Just wanted to drop a line and see how things were going, Gobygoby. I know all the weather lately has been messed up, but hopefully it hasn't kept you from being able to get any work done.









Hoping there'll be an update soon-ish, mate!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]*


Just wanted to drop a line and see how things were going, Gobygoby. I know all the weather lately has been messed up, but hopefully it hasn't kept you from being able to get any work done.









Hoping there'll be an update soon-ish, mate!


Things are going good. weekends are always bad for the build. I usually have other things to do then work on the computer. I havent really done much, because I ran out of sleeving. So I have to order more. I plan on doing a little work tonight. So I might have a mini update!

Later
Kyle


----------



## Wade

Well your work is great, thanks for the help the other night aswel.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wade* 
Well your work is great, thanks for the help the other night aswel.










Hey no problem! Hopefully some of what I said was actually useful.







I actually plan on doing a bit more painting tonight myself. I plan on painting the rollable stand, USB slot thing and the audio slot thingy.


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle, I'll be down in Indy Friday night (probably just going to get a hotel), and Saturday, or the IPD's Oral Interview tutoring (said in the letter that it's strongly advised that you attend, read : Attend or it will hurt you opportunity to employment on the department..LOL),

So, yea, you going to be busy on Saturday? I'll stop by again and say hey if you're not busy!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Kyle, I'll be down in Indy Friday night (probably just going to get a hotel), and Saturday, or the IPD's Oral Interview tutoring (said in the letter that it's strongly advised that you attend, read : Attend or it will hurt you opportunity to employment on the department..LOL),

So, yea, you going to be busy on Saturday? I'll stop by again and say hey if you're not busy!

Not sure what the wife has planned for the weekend. I'll have to let you know. but actually, Friday would wok better for me depending on when you get in town.


----------



## BrinNutz

It probably won't be until late...unless I get off work before 7


----------



## gobygoby

Update Time!!!!










Cube Worlds Dudes Rock!!! Got them on black friday at TOys R Us on Sale!! Whoohooo

So today I decided to paint my USB and Audio PCI Slot thingy's. and also my rollable stand for the case. (had to comprimise with the wife that if the case had to go on the floor, I wanted a stand!)

So here is the PCI thingy's










USB Slot thingy









Audio Thingy









Now I am preppeing them for painting. I took off the front plates, and gave them a little rub down with some fine grain sandpaper.


















Taping off for painting! yeeehaaaw!

















Warming up all the cans of stuff. If they are warm, the paint comes out of the can easier. You can also boil some water then sit the can in that for 5 minutes or so...It makes painting so much easier.!









Primier on the PCI slot doodads

















and finally painted and clear coated.
These pics are with the flash on. It really brings out the metallic sparkles in the paint. dont know why it was so hard to see on painting the chassis. I used the same paint and stuff....maybe different lighting?




























and here is with the flash off...you can see just how black the paint really is.



















Now here is the rollable case
Its a pretty cheap kit to make your case rollable and lift it off the floor.


















I gave the stand a light buffing as well so the paint would stick.










Primed.



















Thats it for tonight. Tomorrow I will finish the stand and maybe find other stuff to work on till I get the rest of the sleeving.

Peace Out!


----------



## BrinNutz

Nice man...I haven't done much on mine lately...

Cube Dudes..lol..hilarious...like ***..lol


----------



## [)[email protected]

I should've guessed that you'd paint the stand...















Hope the paint 'sticks' to that plastic!


----------



## noxious89123

Gonna paint the wires on those PCI thingies, or sleeve em? Would probably be easier to sleeve them


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Nice man...I haven't done much on mine lately...

Cube Dudes..lol..hilarious...like ***..lol


haha. I have seen cube worlds cubes sold for a while but they are a bit expensive for a desk toy. Then I saw them on sale and snatched a set up! You havent got anything done on you rig because your probably just to busy playing with your TMNT!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]*


I should've guessed that you'd paint the stand...















Hope the paint 'sticks' to that plastic!


I am pretty sure it will stick to the stand. I roughed it up with sandpaper and put on primer. I am going to put a pad down or something on the stand so the paint doesnt stick to the case. I am more worried about the PCI slot things, as they are soft plastic and can bend. so we'll see how that works out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Gonna paint the wires on those PCI thingies, or sleeve em? Would probably be easier to sleeve them










Yes I plan to sleeve them. gonna do them in black. Supposedly the chrome sleeving is conductive, so where these wires have to go, they touch the mobo. So I dont want to risk burnen something up.

I think I might be making a trip to fry's tonight! WHoohoo!

On a side note: My mom asked me to build my dad a rig for christmas! I cant wait, ordered all the parts yesterday. I will have a build log for that too. but it wont be nearly as in depth as this build.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


haha. I have seen cube worlds cubes sold for a while but they are a bit expensive for a desk toy. Then I saw them on sale and snatched a set up! You havent got anything done on you rig because your probably just to busy playing with your TMNT!










I am pretty sure it will stick to the stand. I roughed it up with sandpaper and put on primer. I am going to put a pad down or something on the stand so the paint doesnt stick to the case. I am more worried about the PCI slot things, as they are soft plastic and can bend. so we'll see how that works out.

Yes I plan to sleeve them. gonna do them in black. Supposedly the chrome sleeving is conductive, so where these wires have to go, they touch the mobo. So I dont want to risk burnen something up.

I think I might be making a trip to fry's tonight! WHoohoo!

On a side note: My mom asked me to build my dad a rig for christmas! I cant wait, ordered all the parts yesterday. I will have a build log for that too. but it wont be nearly as in depth as this build.


Nice! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## [)[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


I think I might be making a trip to fry's tonight! WHoohoo!

On a side note: My mom asked me to build my dad a rig for christmas! I cant wait, ordered all the parts yesterday. I will have a build log for that too. but it wont be nearly as in depth as this build.


I recently made my first trip into Fry's on Tuesday.







I got lost (oh damn, lost in computer wonderland!) for 30-45 minutes before I finally shook myself outta the amazement to go buy what I needed. What an AWESOME store! To actually be able to see things (and get an idea of size, etc) before you buy them so you can have a better idea of what to expect... amazing! I.E. I keep considering a Tuniq/Scythe/Big Typhoon to replace my stock HSF.
HOLY BAJEEZUS is the TT Big Typhoon HUGE!!! I now am questioning the wisdom in mounting something that huge _vertically_ on my board (at least, without an anchor for the top of the fan or something).

In other news, you're a lucky SOB to get to build not one, but two rigs right now! Good luck with your dad's rig.







Looking forward to reading that log too, mate.

Stay warm in this freezing weather! It's insane outside (with the wind-gust windchill, I'll bet my area is hitting under 10° right now).


----------



## NeRoToXeN

pictures...........


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
I recently made my first trip into Fry's on Tuesday.







I got lost (oh damn, lost in computer wonderland!) for 30-45 minutes before I finally shook myself outta the amazement to go buy what I needed. What an AWESOME store! To actually be able to see things (and get an idea of size, etc) before you buy them so you can have a better idea of what to expect... amazing! I.E. I keep considering a Tuniq/Scythe/Big Typhoon to replace my stock HSF.
HOLY BAJEEZUS is the TT Big Typhoon HUGE!!! I now am questioning the wisdom in mounting something that huge _vertically_ on my board (at least, without an anchor for the top of the fan or something).

In other news, you're a lucky SOB to get to build not one, but two rigs right now! Good luck with your dad's rig.







Looking forward to reading that log too, mate.

Stay warm in this freezing weather! It's insane outside (with the wind-gust windchill, I'll be my area is hitting under 10Â° right now).

Just don't get the VX, and it'll be fine, the bolts are more than enough to hold the HS in place.









Weather here is nuts too, windchill took it below 5Â° F this morning!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
I recently made my first trip into Fry's on Tuesday.







I got lost (oh damn, lost in computer wonderland!) for 30-45 minutes before I finally shook myself outta the amazement to go buy what I needed. What an AWESOME store! To actually be able to see things (and get an idea of size, etc) before you buy them so you can have a better idea of what to expect... amazing! I.E. I keep considering a Tuniq/Scythe/Big Typhoon to replace my stock HSF.
HOLY BAJEEZUS is the TT Big Typhoon HUGE!!! I now am questioning the wisdom in mounting something that huge _vertically_ on my board (at least, without an anchor for the top of the fan or something).

In other news, you're a lucky SOB to get to build not one, but two rigs right now! Good luck with your dad's rig.







Looking forward to reading that log too, mate.

Stay warm in this freezing weather! It's insane outside (with the wind-gust windchill, I'll be my area is hitting under 10Â° right now).

Ya I know what you mean! When I was there I walked around for an hour before I made my self go get what I needed. and I had to force myself to go to the checkout line! I could have spent all night in there.! The store is just way to big and too much to llok at. I am not complaining how big the store is...I am mad that there isnt enough time in the day to look!!!

I got most of the stuff from the egg yesterday for the build, now I just need to get a few more things. hopefully I can start on it sometime next week.!

I'll try to keep warm. Its freaking cold out. I couldnt believe it when i saw snow yesterday morning...I didnt even know it was supposed to snow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN* 
pictures...........









I will have an update tinight! I finished painting the stand and PCI things.! YAY


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Weather here is nuts too, windchill took it below 5Â° F this morning!

on the radio today they said we were at 8Â° ---- BRRRRR!







I need to get warmed up!


----------



## noxious89123

Nice weather for OC'ing.


----------



## Blowie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Nice weather for OC'ing.


hehe, idd







but only if that where ambient temps


----------



## gobygoby

So here is the next update, and might be the last one for a few weeks. My sons 1st birthday is next weekend and then christmas. So I will be pretty busy. Plus my parents will be in town (from florida) for a week.

So now that the PCI adaptors have been painted I needed to sleeve them. and because the wires wont be seen(will be under the false floor) I sleeved them black and not silver. Why did you sleeve them you they wont be seen? You might ask? Well....I am anal, and I will know that they arent sleeved. Plus its unprofessional to leave a prt of it un-finished. So I wanted to make it nice all the way through!

Audio adaptor sleeved


















Audio adaptor sleeved( Front)









Audio adaptor in place just above the x1900.









Closer shot









USB adaptor sleeved.









USB adaptor sleeved (front). The mobo came with 2 x dual USB adaptors. I wanted to save space and free up a PCI slot so I gor a 4 port USB adaptor from frozencpu.









Here are the 2 parts after being painted and clear coated for teh stand.









Here are the 2 parts after being painted and clear coated for teh stand.









Close up


















Now I didnt want the two pieces to rub together and rub off the paint so I took the clear plastic that came on the monitors and cut out pieces to act as a barrier to the paint would stay nice!

















Pieces Cut out









Attached









and I did something similar for teh ends only using some thicker plastic. I sed the front cover from a Mead paper binder....if you know what I am talking about.

















Finished and looking sexeh!




































Here is another cable I sleeved that connects my 2 DVD drives and water pump to the PSU.


----------



## atomicfission92

Nice sleeving job really liking it


----------



## [)[email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
Nice sleeving job really liking it









Yes, EXCELLENT sleeving! I'm prepping to sleeve all the wires in my main rig. Mind sharing any tips (if you don't mind sending a few my way via PM)? Cause your work is excellent, Goby!
And btw, in that last picture there, did you do a cut/splice job on the molex power cord or did it come measured to that length?







If you did cut/splice, I should seriously learn how to do that too, because I definitely hate having like 6 inches of length leftover after I plug in power to my components...


----------



## Blowie

nice job !

to bad my sleeving kits won't be in untill 18 december or later


----------



## noxious89123

Nice job on those PCI connectors, looking very smart


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
Nice sleeving job really liking it









Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[)[email protected]* 
Yes, EXCELLENT sleeving! I'm prepping to sleeve all the wires in my main rig. Mind sharing any tips (if you don't mind sending a few my way via PM)? Cause your work is excellent, Goby!
And btw, in that last picture there, did you do a cut/splice job on the molex power cord or did it come measured to that length?







If you did cut/splice, I should seriously learn how to do that too, because I definitely hate having like 6 inches of length leftover after I plug in power to my components...

Thanks!







Every single cable in my rig has been spliced, chopped, shortened, re-done. I didnt want any extra slack hanging out so I cut every cable to length so it would fit nice and snug.

Here is where that cable went. It connects pump and 2 dvd drives to the PSU










Tools every modder should have!
1. PSU modding tool kit
2. Molex crimping pliers
3. Volt meter
4. Torch (or heat gun)
5. Box-o-shrink tubing
6. Bag-o-molex pins (male & female) I got mine at Fry's. Huge bag of a few hundred for like $6!
7. Bag-o-molex adaptor plugs




























Its really pretty simple. juast measure how long you want your cable to be. then leav an extra in or more(so you have a little playing room) then strip the wires, attach the molex pins, put on the sleeving (dont forget to use a lighter and melt the ends so it doesnt become frayed (sp?). then cut 2 pieces of shrink tubing and slide over. heat them up in place. The use the volt meter to test where the wires go in the plug if you didnt mark them. and attach the plug. The next cable I sleeve I will do a guide so you can see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
nice job !

to bad my sleeving kits won't be in untill 18 december or later









Thanks!







Plan out where your wires go! I know I keep saying "plan everything" but IMO its important. and will make the finished product look much better, then an "on the fly" approach. imo. Tell the mailman to hurry up because I want to see more posts on your thread!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Nice job on those PCI connectors, looking very smart









Thanks!







I think they look sexeh!


----------



## BrinNutz

If you're working on your 'puter, I'm down here in Indy..=) call me if you want some help..LOL


----------



## Blowie

ah damn









Bag-o-molex pins (male & female)

this is what i been trying to find but couldn't. we don't have many modding shops in the NL. i think i should take a look at a electrical hardware store and see what they have there


----------



## Eska

sry 4 the offtopic! could u post this wallpaper?! i wants! ty









amazing job so far cant wait till its done.. how much do u charge for shipping?


----------



## Blowie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eska* 
sry 4 the offtopic! could u post this wallpaper?! i wants! ty









amazing job so far cant wait till its done.. how much do u charge for shipping?

yeah that OCN wallpaper, seen people having it but can't find it anywhere on the site


----------



## Delphi

Nice i want to get some sleveing stuff so i can do it to my stuff







i getting lots of knowlegde from your work keep it up


----------



## BRISKbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blowie* 
yeah that OCN wallpaper, seen people having it but can't find it anywhere on the site










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eska* 
sry 4 the offtopic! could u post this wallpaper?! i wants!

Here is the OCN flame.








Attachment 36848


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eska* 
sry 4 the offtopic! could u post this wallpaper?! i wants! ty









amazing job so far cant wait till its done.. how much do u charge for shipping?

shipping? shipping what? not sure I understand what you mean









as far as teh wall paper. I made that a while ago I'll see if I can dig it up for ya!


----------



## Namrac

I just realized... you've been building this PC for 4 months. When are you going to actually be able to use it?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I just realized... you've been building this PC for 4 months. When are you going to actually be able to use it?









ya I know....but thats what happens when you only get a few hours a week (like 2-3)to work. It is usuable right now.....just dont have the time to get it all done faster.


----------



## [)[email protected]

Well, realize though that with all the blood, sweat, and tears he's putting into it, it's going to be one hell of a meaningful machine once he finishes.

And besides, the more time you take, the more detail you can put into it, and the better quality the work ends up being.


----------



## noxious89123

It's gonna be a bit out of date by time its finished









Thats something that really sucks about computers.

Ofcourse it will still be an excellent PC. Just not quite top-of-the line.

Wasn't that long ago my GPU was 'high-end'. Now you consider theres the GTX, GTO, the 7950's, and the 8 series.... My GPU is nowhere near high-end any more :'(


----------



## Wade

Nice work Kyle







keep it up will be looking forward to the finishing project


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


It's gonna be a bit out of date by time its finished









Thats something that really sucks about computers.

Ofcourse it will still be an excellent PC. Just not quite top-of-the line.

Wasn't that long ago my GPU was 'high-end'. Now you consider theres the GTX, GTO, the 7950's, and the 8 series.... My GPU is nowhere near high-end any more :'(


but it still runs everything at max at a sane resolution... so I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Eska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BRISKbaby* 
Here is the OCN flame.








Attachment 36848

thank u sir!!! how much?


----------



## BrinNutz

Free!!!


----------



## BRISKbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eska* 
thank u sir!!! how much?

^^ Free. I remember how long it took me to find it so I'm just glad to help out!
[/offtopic]

Looking good Goby! Based on this build, and WC temps, I've decided to try WC next.

*sniff* You had me at low temps... You had me at low temps! *sniff*









Or, at least, you've inspired me to keep a ridiculously well-documented worklog







.

~BRISK


----------



## [)[email protected]

Can we end the







discussion here in Gobygoby's case mod worklog?









And speaking of which, G-man... I know you must be busy, but I'm just wondering if you'd gotten any more work done recently?


----------



## Satek

nice modding


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks for all the compliments guys.!

I have done a bit of work, but not much.







lol....

I had to string all my fans into one connector because I am running out of 4-pin molex slots. My 4-pin slot schematics look like this:

1: Raptor 74 (#1)
Raptor 74 (#2)

2: Raptor 74 (#3)
Raptor 74 (#4)

3: DVD (#1)
DVD (#2)
Water Pump

4: Rear Exhaust Fan
Front fan (#1)
Front fan (#2)
HDD Rack Fan

5: Lighting

Sata 1: Raptor 150
Sata 2: Empty

so anyway, I wire the 4 fans into one molex adaptor. To say the least, its a very unique looking object









Mainly the last few days I have been working on my dads computer. I'll post lots of pictures and start a build log for that.!

PS. wilson, Sorry I couldnt give you a call last weekend, I was so busy! Been staying up from 2-4 am the last 4 nights trying to get b-day and christmas stuff done. Monday, I needed a break so I worked on my rig for a bit.


----------



## BrinNutz

w00t..kyle's still working!


----------



## Tommy-D

hey dude, thats looking awsome! i plan on doing a system with the TT Armor case soon. i wasnt gonna bother painting the case or modding it much, but looking at your sexy box i might just change my mind!








keep up the good work.


----------



## Nostrano

yo goby,

i know its hard to find time to work on your pc, especially since it it coming up to christmas(w00t!) but its been like 3 days since any form of update, im starting to have withdrawel symptoms man, i not trying to complain but it would be nice to hear from you every now and again and although i dont post much i am an avid reader of your log which is teh sex!


















anyway HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## gobygoby

ya sorry for the lack of updates....I have been really busy with family stuff and trying to get my dads rig built before Christmas. I'll try and have and update tonight on my rig and I will start the build log for my dads.

Trust me, I wish I could have more updates!!!


----------



## [)[email protected]

It's all good mate. Holidays are important -- especially with family and all.


----------



## [)[email protected]

Ooops, forgot to add:

So enjoy your holiday celebrations with your family, good luck on getting your pop's rig finished, have a great christmas







and then worry about us here in the community.

We can wait... besides, we should have family stuff to attend to as well.


----------



## bigvaL

Stickied!!


----------



## Sin100

nice one


----------



## BrinNutz

Took ya long enough bigval!! LOL


----------



## b3ar

Congrats, goby!


----------



## Delphi

congratz on the sticke goby


----------



## gobygoby

ooooh cool! I have been stickied!!! I am honored. Now I just need to finish the project. In the past 3 weeks I all I have been able to do is sleeve the USB wires from the top mount panel.

I was working hard on my dads new rig so he could get it for Christmas. I will have a bunch of time tonight, so I will start that build log.

but now I can get more work done on this one....finally! Yipeee!


----------



## BrinNutz

KYLE's back..and stickied!!


----------



## Nostrano

Good Job on the stickie G-Man


----------



## [)[email protected]

Yay, stickie!


----------



## Herr Sandman

Awesome (sais enough) 
wish you could help me a bit (planning on doing some modding on my armor)
anyways nice job sow far!


----------



## vflflyer

Hey Goby, I just joined this board because I have been reading your thread for a few hours now







I have been thinking about building a machine for a couple of weeks now...and now I really want to buld a custom machine.

I had a deviated septum removed before and I hate to say it but you will be in ain for about two weeks.

keep up the good work!


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks everyone for the kind words! These lat few months have really hit me like a ton of bricks....been SO busy, sick, family sick, traveling....man-o-man. not to mention I just got over Bronchitis. that sucked. Anyway, I have been working on my rig for the last few days, but only able to get about 30 minutes to an hour a day or work time on it. Here is a small progress update. I hoped to have more but I have had to redo a few things.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr Sandman*


Awesome (sais enough) 
wish you could help me a bit (planning on doing some modding on my armor)
anyways nice job sow far!


Thanks, Just let me know ofyou got any questions or if I can help with anything. I am on MSN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vflflyer*


Hey Goby, I just joined this board because I have been reading your thread for a few hours now







I have been thinking about building a machine for a couple of weeks now...and now I really want to buld a custom machine.

I had a deviated septum removed before and I hate to say it but you will be in ain for about two weeks.

keep up the good work!


wow, that makes me feel good. Glad you liked my thread and rig build.! Let me know if I can be of any assistance or help answer any questions. You have come to a great site, btw. I learned everything I know from the guys here..great community!

good luck with the build.

re: deviated septum.

ya that sucked. I had 4-5 procedures done to my nose. I had a double deviated septum...basically my septum was shaped like an S and had to be corrected in the front and back. I also had my left nostrel widened, opened my sinus cavities, and enlarged some of my sinuses. I sure can breath MUCH better now! no more snoring...yipee! I also had my tonsils out the same time of my nose surgery..I was miseable for a few weeks, but it sure was worth it!

now onto the update!!!!

I am about finished with sleeving/hiding the wires. I didnt take many pics of that because I already have taken a bunch earlier. so here are just a few.

I had to lengthen the firewire so it would reach the port on the mobo. I had to add about 6 inches.










sleeved









Then to take a break from the wiring, I decided to do a little work on the fals floor. Originally I wanted to use mobo standoffs, but the were to small for the holes currently in the case floor. So then I thought about just getting some spacers and use a nut and bolt, but I didnt really like that idea. So I went to Lowes to see what I could come up with. after about a half hour of looking I came across these little guys.

T-nuts.

They are used for anchoring a threaded nut into wood...or whatever. I thought they were perfect. they come in may sizes!










and of course they needed modding. So I flattened the spies down so they wouldnt catch on any wires.










I liked these T NUts because they are threaded and it goes all the way through, with makes it nice to attach to the floor as well as the false floor.

here is essentially how they are going to work



















I got some cool black hex bolts. I though it would give it a little style Vs. regular silver bolts. and of course I had to mod those as well. They were a bit to long so I grinded the bottom ones down a bit, not perfect but they work.










this just shows the bottom of the case.










Next I had to drill holes in the case floor for the mounts.





































a few different views from the inside after the mounts are mounted.





































So Now I just had to make the bottom false plate. Well. I got everything measured out and had my father in-law cut my aluminium diamond plate, and then got it back today...but its about an inch short/wide. I made a bad measurement. oh well, glad I have lots of material. I just have to wait till he can make another.

So in the mean time I moved onto lighting. My original plan was have 3 sets of UV cathodes (12"ers) and 1 set of blue along with the UV rings on the rear fan.

Here is the un sleeved rear fan wires.










and sleeved










and you know those awefule blue boxes that come with the cathode kits?.......well.........blue was not going to work for me, so of course, they got turned into black!






















































and here is a quick pic of a cathode sleeved.










I got most of the lights installed I just have to wait for the on/off switches to get here from ebay....all the way from Germany!









I mounted the black boxes up above the HDD cage. there is a little bit of space there and they fit almost perfect. I will get more detail on that with the next update. The next one should have lots of cool stuff.

Later dudes!


----------



## ae804

No comments yet? Great job Goby!!! And great job on the stickie


----------



## Nostrano

Amazing attention to detail goby, is every single cable sleeved or just the partially visible ones?


----------



## Blowie

i would like to see the result of that false bottom plate









to bad those boxes where blue, mine where black when i got them in









keep up the good work !


----------



## b3ar

Cathode sleeving and box painting! Great idea!


----------



## Jswerve

Wow I just found this thread and had to subscribe. I am a first year computer networking student. I too have the TT Armor (air cooled). I haven't taken the time to mod it or anything right now it just houses my current system. This is wonderfully detailed and very helpful for people interested in doing something out of the norm. Will stick around to see it finished. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*


No comments yet? Great job Goby!!! And great job on the stickie


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Amazing attention to detail goby, is every single cable sleeved or just the partially visible ones?


Yes, every single cable in the case will be sleeved. even the ones that will never be seen. I think I have gone through somewhere around 30-40 feet of sleeving so far.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blowie*


i would like to see the result of that false bottom plate









to bad those boxes where blue, mine where black when i got them in









keep up the good work !










Ya me too! I am not sure when I will be able to get the new bottom done as my father in law lives out of town









the cathode boxes I got were blue but the boxes for the el sata cables are black so I dont need to paint those!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Cathode sleeving and box painting! Great idea!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jswerve*


Wow I just found this thread and had to subscribe. I am a first year computer networking student. I too have the TT Armor (air cooled). I haven't taken the time to mod it or anything right now it just houses my current system. This is wonderfully detailed and very helpful for people interested in doing something out of the norm. Will stick around to see it finished. Keep up the good work.










Thanks, Hopefully the bulk of the rig should wrap up here pretty soon, then I can get to the PS1 lcd and stealthing the front drive bays.....and what ever else I can think of!


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle, I'm gonna be down in Indy Thrusday, Friday, and possibly part of Saturday...I've got the IMPD Physical Fitness Test. w00t, passed the interview!

BTW, looking sexaaaaaaaaaaaaay...as always


----------



## Renegade5399

For the love of gawd man. You are doing such a phenomenal job! Gratz on the sticky and keep up this great work! You have given so many others great ideas in this thread!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Kyle, I'm gonna be down in Indy Thrusday, Friday, and possibly part of Saturday...I've got the IMPD Physical Fitness Test. w00t, passed the interview!

BTW, looking sexaaaaaaaaaaaaay...as always


cool dude, glad you passed the interview!!Thursday or friday would be cool....just have to hang with me and Jayden. anytime after 6 is cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Renegade5399* 
For the love of gawd man. You are doing such a phenomenal job! Gratz on the sticky and keep up this great work! You have given so many others great ideas in this thread!

Thanks!


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle,
I think I may be going out Friday night, so, we'll have to see. As far as Sat. goes, you free? BTW, let's get some work done and get your pc running! LOL


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

wow wow wee wow! looking great man! congrats on the sticky, it's well deserved


----------



## johnathans

update...please!!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnathans*


update...please!!!


Here is a little update.

I am still cleaning up the wires. I am done sleeving everything and have the bottom false floor in hand and ready to go. still have to drill a few holes, but its aboutready for installation. I cant really do to much until I get the toggle switches for the lights. Thats the last of any wiring that I have to do. The toggle switches should be here any day now. I got them on ebay and they are coming from Germany. I got a really good deal on them. They have blue LED's on the end!! Schweet!










If anyone is interested I will give you the ebay info via Paypal.

I got 6, but so far only have plans for 5 of them. They will be used to turn on/off my lights and el sata cables. I plan on putting them in the back of the case where the 4 WC holes are, but I will have to drill one more.

I cant attach the false floor/wall until I have the wiring 100% complete. So they still arent on. I made 3 prototypes which I will show you.

here is the false floor in to test fit.

Here is the first trial. Just a rectangle piece.

*1.*


















*2. The second attempt*. This one has two holes drilled in it for the two wires from the USB pci slot. and the front of the palte is bent at a 45 degree angle. I have a UV CCLF in front that the light will get reflected up.!























































I havent taken pics of the third plate, but its identical to the second plate, just wide. front to back. If you look closey at the 2nd plate above. You will see there is about an inch gap between the plate and the mobo. I wanted it to be tighter. The final revision has about 3/8" gap. so its really close.

One other thing I have been putting off and finally did, was get the el sata wires put together. I had to shorten the wires going from hte sata cords to the power boxes, and then put them all in one sleeved strand.

Wires cut









Showing all 4 el sata cables









Power boxes cut off









This small section of heat shrink was to hold them all together so I could work with them more easily.









all the shortened wires put back together and almost finished sleeving.









All done!

















All lit up


















So as soon as the toggle switches get here I can wrap up the false walls and the lighting and move on to another section of the project.

If anyone is interested that owns an armor, I have a bit of diamond plate aluminum left that I can cut a few more of the false walls. I can drill holes in them if you want. You just need 6 of the Thermaltake standoffs. and some screws. PM me for more info if your interested. I have the template for teh holes on the mobo tray for an armor which makes for easy mounting. I will charge a minimal fee pretty much to cover shipping. and for you overseas guys, I will be happy to ship to you as well, just cover the extra shipping costs. But I can only make about 4-5.

Thats all for now!


----------



## BrinNutz

GJ Kyle, keep it up. I just picked up a few switches from autozone, and one was like the one u have. I got it for 98 cents!


----------



## b3ar

Here's yours...










...and here's mine



























Bah! *mad stomping of feet*


----------



## captainchair

Whoa, totally cool! I really like the glowing wires!


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Nice job Goby !


----------



## ae804

EL Sata Wires? ooooh I want! How long are those?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Here's yours...

...and here's mine









Bah! *mad stomping of feet*

ha...lol....sorry mate.!







The ones I got were only $2.50 each and $7.99 shipping from germany, and only took a week to get here....I get them today BTW!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *captainchair* 
Whoa, totally cool! I really like the glowing wires!

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 
Nice job Goby !

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ae804* 
EL Sata Wires? ooooh I want! How long are those?

The blue ones I got were 24" but they come in 18" and 12" lengths as well. and in green.


----------



## noxious89123

Frikking awesome.

Goby; The mod god!


----------



## DeeJay1337

Hehe mob god







Man thats awsome looking! Great work keep it up and be cool. Hehe like the sponsor stuff







Wonderfull idea. Did ya spill any?


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Hehe mob god







Man thats awesome looking! Great work keep it up and be cool. Hehe like the sponsor stuff







Wonderfull idea. Did ya spill any?









Hahah Sorry for the slight high jack but your lil picture thingy in the sig is friggin hilarious!!

Goby I wanna see some shots of this bad boy at a distance. On the desktop runnin'. Lets see some aerial shots and stuff... I've said it before and I'll say it again: Great mod man keep IT UP!!!


----------



## Musharbash

I just spent about 3 hrs reading this whole entire thing and its taught me a lot. I just wanted to say great build. I hope everything turns out great. Much luck on the build and ill be tuned in for more.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Frikking awesome.

Goby; The mod god!


haha, thanks and I wish I was a mod god! still need to get a few more under my belt!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337*


Hehe mob god







Man thats awsome looking! Great work keep it up and be cool. Hehe like the sponsor stuff







Wonderfull idea. Did ya spill any?










lol...thanks! Ya I havent had any sponsors lately







however tonight I am drinking another MOnsTer! YUMMY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN*


Hahah Sorry for the slight high jack but your lil picture thingy in the sig is friggin hilarious!!

Goby I wanna see some shots of this bad boy at a distance. On the desktop runnin'. Lets see some aerial shots and stuff... I've said it before and I'll say it again: Great mod man keep IT UP!!!


you like my new avatar? I couldnt decide what to dress Mr. Dude up as after Christmas....so I just put him behind an Armor Door. Me likey!

As soon as I get it about done I will take lots of shots, macros, aerial..etc.. Just for you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Musharbash*


I just spent about 3 hrs reading this whole entire thing and its taught me a lot. I just wanted to say great build. I hope everything turns out great. Much luck on the build and ill be tuned in for more.










Thanks man!

So here is another little update. I worked for probably 8 hours on this thing on Saturday. In my last post I said that I got my toggle switches in from Germany....so Now I had to design my wiring schematics. it took some time to design and then figure out where all the wires were going to go so they could be sleeved/hidden.

I took advantage if the 4 WC holes in the back and thats where I put the toggle switches. The were a bit to small for the holes so I had to make some plates with the correct size holes in it for the toggles to fit better.

back to the toggles, when I dumped them out of the back, out fell 6 toggle switches and a bag of german gummy bears!!! SCORE!



























They tasted just like american gummy bears! pretty cool of the seller to throw them in!









So here are a few pics of teh toggles.



















Now a bit more modding. In order to use the hole closest to the door, it conflicted with the long cross brace. So I had to cut/bend out a section for the toggle switch to fit.



















It work out because there are a few holes in the brace for whos knows what, that I wanted to fill in because a ccfl was going there and it shined through which I didnt like, now I had some space to attach a cover!

Next was making the mouting plates for the toggles. I had to make one for the inside as well as the outside. Here is tghe template for teh inside










And both pieces cut out of 1/8" black acrylic.



















Installed. I was in a rush making them and the outer piece is a bit off square. which is ok, because I am going to remake it but out of the diamond plate aluminum.....to tie it into the false plates in the case. it will stand out more too.




























So here was the beginning of my crazy mess of wirres to get the switches connected to all the lights...

....and before I get ahead of myself, here is my lights.

4 x 12" UV CCFL's (2 x sets)
2 x UV CCFL Fan lights (1 set)
5 x El Wire Sata cables. (4 blue and 1 green)

the CCLF each have their own switch for a total of 3 and all the EL sata wires are tied into one switch.

Designing this "circuit" of wires was a major pain and long thought process. here is the scehmatics I drew up.










so here is where I started. First is the 12v Power and a ground wire for the LED. The toggles had 3 prongs on them. 2 for grounds and one for power.










Nexit you can see the black and red cable....the red connects to the opposite of teh 12v power then goes into the CCFL inverter box then out therough the black wire to the ground to make a complete circuit.

The black wire in the top left of the screen goes to the front of my rig for the el sata wire inverter boxes.










Close up



















Now this is the el sata wire inverter boxes...them back of them anyway. I used double sided sticky foam that came with them, to attach them all together. then I super glued the little back panels on because they fall off alot!










Front of the El Sata Inverter Boxes










The wires aer pulled out to sow how they look.










And now they are hidden, just need to secure them in place.



















and here is the finished wire thingy-ma-bob.










Top view of the toggles with wires installed.










Bottom View










Back of the rig, turned off.










Turned on with the lights on


----------



## gobygoby

Turned on with the lights off.



















I have just a tiny little more to go of organizing the wires then the false plates get installed.

Here is a little bit of the wire organization










I have to make another false wall of sorts to hide one of the CCFL's next to the Drive tower. Lots of people put a CCFL there...but I dont want to see it when I am looking into the case. So I am putting a small wall there to hide it. More about that in the next update.

Peace out!


----------



## ae804

that's crazy organization..... you don't have a little OCD do you?









great job, i'm sure by the time you get it finished, everything will look perfect.


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle, it's looking facking beautiful!! Good Job man!! Hey, those are the same switches I just got (only got one though) from AutoZone on clearance for 98 cents!! w00t!!


----------



## Herr Sandman

those 4 holes beneath the top harddrive rack are ment for the ARMORS Watercoolings system.
just incase you wouldent know ...
nice work! :d


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


I took advantage if the 4 WC holes in the back and thats where I put the toggle switches. The were a bit to small for the holes so I had to make some plates with the correct size holes in it for the toggles to fit better.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr Sandman*


those 4 holes beneath the top harddrive rack are ment for the ARMORS Watercoolings system.
just incase you wouldent know ...
nice work! :d


Yep, I knew that!














They worked out well for the toggles. I wish there were room for 2 more of them!!


----------



## b3ar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Yep, I knew that!














They worked out well for the toggles. I wish there were room for 2 more of them!!

Those switches look fantastic, goby! I modded mine onto the spare front 3.5" bay; you could easily fit all six switches onto a 5.25" bay, if'n ya wanna. They look great where they are, tho.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Those switches look fantastic, goby! I modded mine onto the spare front 3.5" bay; you could easily fit all six switches onto a 5.25" bay, if'n ya wanna. They look great where they are, tho.

Ya I thought about that too, but I am really running out of room for stuff . I dont have any open front drive bay slots except for the very top one with the power button....and I am actually thinking about designig a motorized tray for my PSOne lcd. for now though, I need to finish cable mgmt, and get on the false walls on, then I will probably stealth the dvd drives.

I got a ebay gift cert. for Christmas and I couldnt figure out what to get. Then I got a cool idea. I am looking to find a nice LCD touch screen around the 12"-15" range. From there I plan on putting some widgets, system specs, winamp maybe, and some custom buttons on there...oh ya, and Objectdock. I found a cool program that you can create a shortcut to open/close your cd trays. that will have to be on there, because when I stealth the dvd drives, I wont have any buttons!









anyway, I guess I just let the cat out of the bag on my future plans!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Ya I thought about that too, but I am really running out of room for stuff . I dont have any open front drive bay slots except for the ver to pone with the power button....and I am actually thinkin about desing a motorized tray for my PSOne lcd. for now though, I need to cable mgmt, and get on the false walls, then I will probably stealth the dvd drives.

I got a ebay gift cert. for Christmas and I couldt figure out to get. Then I got a cool idea. I am looking to find a nice LCD touch screen around the 12"-15" range. From there I plan on putting some widgets, system specs, winamp maybe, and some custom buttons on there...oh ya, and Objectdock. I found a cool program that you can create a shortcut to open/close your cd trays. that will have to be on there, because when I stealth the dvd drives, I wont have any buttons!









anyway, I guess I just let the cat out of the bag on my future plans!









Well, you are stuffing a massive amount of stuff into this case... big as it is, it's not THAT big.









Stealth optical drives should be cool. Going to keep the mesh drive covers or going with something else?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well, you are stuffing a massive amount of stuff into this case... big as it is, it's not THAT big.









Stealth optical drives should be cool. Going to keep the mesh drive covers or going with something else?

lol...tell me about it! I got more in this case then most people probably have in 2 rigs!!









Ya I plan on using the existing drive bay cover things for the stealthing. I am going to have to drill new mouting holes for the optical drives. Becaseu in order for the mesh panel to fit I have to push the optical drives back about 3/4"-1". so they wont match up with the existing holes.


----------



## noxious89123

Another place you could have put the switches:

The part of the side panel that goes next to the rear HDD rack; You could have drilled holes and put them there. Think that would look pretty cool, and would put them on display too.

But your way looks cool, and is quite tidy looking too









Keep up the badass modding Goby


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle, if you need a "guide" on how to get them front mesh plates on, I did it to my AeroCool AeroEngine drives. LMK...It's pretty easy, and they've been attached with no problems for over a year now. Dam near a year and a half!


----------



## CyberDruid

Looking great Goby. Congrats on getting this thread stickied--the false floor and walls are a great idea. Love this worklog!


----------



## Delphi

Nice toggel switchs you have there







Your theread inspired me to paint my armor in the spring/summer. You have done some really great work on this case, I have read this thread over and over agian and you have not left one detail that i can see in your pictures overlooked. Amazing work you have done here.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Another place you could have put the switches:

The part of the side panel that goes next to the rear HDD rack; You could have drilled holes and put them there. Think that would look pretty cool, and would put them on display too.

But your way looks cool, and is quite tidy looking too









Keep up the badass modding Goby










Thanks! Are you talking about the long bar that goes across the front?? I was thinking of mounting them there also, and the fit but the wiring would have been a very tight squeeze!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Kyle, if you need a "guide" on how to get them front mesh plates on, I did it to my AeroCool AeroEngine drives. LMK...It's pretty easy, and they've been attached with no problems for over a year now. Dam near a year and a half!


Hey Wilson, Hows it goin? Are you a cop yet? Ya I would love to see a guide. I haev an idea on how I am going to do it....but seeing more ideas would be great! Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Looking great Goby. Congrats on getting this thread stickied--the false floor and walls are a great idea. Love this worklog!


Hey CyberD! Thanks for the compliments! You do some fine work yourself! I love looking at work logs!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Nice toggel switchs you have there







Your theread inspired me to paint my armor in the spring/summer. You have done some really great work on this case, I have read this thread over and over agian and you have not left one detail that i can see in your pictures overlooked. Amazing work you have done here.
























Thanks, have you done any other modding to your case?

so I have some disappointing news.....

last night I decided to hook everything up (even though it nots finished yet) and it powered up and went into windows adn then....









it said one of my hard drives was missing??







only 3 of 4 were present.
I spent over an hour trying different sata wires thinking it was a bad wire, then changing power wires hoping that was it. Then I deleted my raid array (bad idea) figuring I would have to reinstall everything...

so Now I am only able to do anything in Bios. It sees the rest of my drives, but not that one ?? it wont detect it.

So I think its bad? is there any way to test this drive and figure out the problem?

I will try and RMA it to WD, _but_...of course the one that went bad I got from ebay and in the listing the guy asid it was new...then when I got it it had "re-certified" on it. I questioned the guy and he was like, "sorry bud, I didnt know" and he wouldnt do anything about.

So now I am hoping WD RMA's my re-certified drive.. anyone have any expierence with RMA'ing a recertified HD?

or any other ideas?

last night sucked!


----------



## BrinNutz

Here Kyle. If they pics aren't working anymore, lmk..

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...0&postcount=64

Don't know about the re-certified drive thing. Let me know how it goes, as I have a few of them in my rig.


----------



## b3ar

Could you connect the hard drive to your existing computer, and verify that it's the drive? I'm always doing dumb things - like last night, where I was beginning to panic, because I plugged my monitor into the second video card and not the first, and of course my monitor was blank at boot. D'oh.


----------



## noxious89123

Like this is what i meant:










Forgive the utterly crap paint art, hopefully you'll understand what i meant though.


----------



## gobygoby

ok, i gotcha. no I didnt thik of that one. I like it!


----------



## noxious89123

I was also wondering.... The peice of metal that you folded upwards to make room for the switches.... Doesn't it get in the way for the door latches?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
I was also wondering.... The peice of metal that you folded upwards to make room for the switches.... Doesn't it get in the way for the door latches?

hmm......I never thought about that. I will check it when I get home. If it gets in the way I will cut it out!

Thanks!


----------



## gobygoby

Update: According to Western Digital's website, the HD is under warranty. So I did the advanced plan where they send you a replacement before you ship back the defect. so hopefully it will be here by tuesday or wednesday!


----------



## CyberDruid

That is great news--I hope you did not have to tear much apart when testing cables and wires.

Your false panels have given me some ideas... between you and Crazy_Modder I am getting alot of new concepts swimming in my brain.

Looking forward to more in your log...


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


That is great news--I hope you did not have to tear much apart when testing cables and wires.

Your false panels have given me some ideas... between you and Crazy_Modder I am getting alot of new concepts swimming in my brain.

Looking forward to more in your log...



Ya, if it was rejected or whatever....I was going to call them up and pretty much make then return it...after all I have 5 raptors and spents lots of $$ on them...the least they could do is offer a replacement just for 1!!









No I didnt tear too much apart. mostly just switching around some power cables and sata cables. I didnt want to fiddle with it too much. IMO, if it doesnt work I should just RMA it..not my problem to mess with it for hours to see whats wrong. I am not an HD tech!
















I actually got the false wall installed tonight. getting a step closer to getting this done. now to secure the wires and get the false floor installed. Glad I could give you sime ideas.

ps. your avatar is freaking me out!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Ya, if it was rejected or whatever....I was going to call them up and pretty much make then return it...after all I have 5 raptors and spents lots of $$ on them...the least they could do is offer a replacement just for 1!!









No I didnt tear too much apart. mostly just switching around some power cables and sata cables. I didnt want to fiddle with it too much. IMO, if it doesnt work I should just RMA it..not my problem to mess with it for hours to see whats wrong. I am not an HD tech!
















I actually got the false wall installed tonight. getting a step closer to getting this done. now to secure the wires and get the false floor installed. Glad I could give you sime ideas.

ps. your avatar is freaking me out!










You make a fair point there about Cyber D's avatar lol







and about not messing around with your hard drive and just RMA'ing i instead.

I was just wondering, how much has this cost you so far? because although the detail is amazing and worth it in the end, it must of cost a fair bit.

Anyway good luck finishing this, it really is a truely amazing mod especially all the detail you go into, you inspire many people with you ingenuity and originality, so keep up the good work and i hope it doesnt cause you any problems


----------



## gobygoby

So....

I got my new (recertified) HD from Western Digital yesterday. Plugged it in and viola! it was recognized in windows. So now I have to send back the bad one.

I was installing the new plate over the back switches last night and in doing so, I was inside the case where the wires go in to the switches. I happen to very lightly touch one of the CCFL's and noticed a small orange glow where the wires go into the tube. well after furtehr inspetion, I found out that there is a short somewhere in the stock heat sink. the orange glow was sparks and it made a small hole in the heat shrink.....

.....So now I have to pull that outta there and see if its repairable. now I am a bit freaked out about this sorta thing happening somewhere else in the rig and starting a fire. I guess the only thing I can do for the first few days is turn it on when I am home and test it a bit, shake it, bump it....touch some wires to see if there are any shorts. I modified just about every single wire in this thing. I am confident that I made safe wires ( IE: soldered wires, used heat shrink, no bare wires showing, etc...)

On the good side I did get a bunch of other metal pieces back from my father in-law. I had to have him cut me some stuff. Hard to explain what it is that I had him do.....So expect an update with lots of pics late tonight!

that is all.









oh ya....I also got a really cool new tool box for all my computer builidng gear!


----------



## CyberDruid

I have this image of you shaking that rig like a gorilla--don't do it man!

The voltage from the inverter to the CCL is very low amperage extremely high voltage (low power high frequency excites the rod/wire in the CCL tube)

I doubt it will harm anything or be a hazard. You can hold it with your hand and it will not even shock you..

The worst that could happen is that the inverter will smoke up and die.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I have this image of you shaking that rig like a gorilla--don't do it man!

The voltage from the inverter to the CCL is very low amperage extremely high voltage (low power high frequency excites the rod/wire in the CCL tube)

I doubt it will harm anything or be a hazard. You can hold it with your hand and it will not even shock you..

The worst that could happen is that the inverter will smoke up and die.


lol.







no I am not going to shake it like a gorilla. Just ment move some stuff around to make sure the wires are not going to make contact with anything.


----------



## gobygoby

ok, so I'm back!

So tonight was was attempting to repair the faulty CCFL. I removed the cathode from the plastic tube, ans stripped off the remaining heat shrink to find that one of the wires had come loose and made contact with the other wire causing a short and sparks.

So as I was securing one of the wires on the tube I accidentally broke it







didnt realize they are ver fragile.....they are basically mini fluarescent tubes. and since these are so small, they are delicate!!! watch out!







So basically I need to order one more.

----------

for now I have been keeping all my tools, supplies, wires, etc,....in one of those plastic 3 drawere thingies. and it was getting to be a pain to dig through them to find anything.

So I was meandering through Wal-Mart the other day and something caught my eye. A sweet new toolbox, on clearance!!










It has 3 drawers and a top tray. I added the black non-slick lining, it really makes it look good, and reduces the metal noise of metal clanking around when opening the drawers.!













































------------------------------

As I said in the last post, I was waiting to get some metal pieces back from the "shop"







well, here they are.

I didnt really like the black acrylic cover for the rear light switches. So I had one made out of the diamond plate. It looks really good!









































































---------------------------------

Now this part is where I need your opinion...I cant decide.

Basically I have a CCFL that stands out in the open adn wont fit in the drive tower. So I thought to create another false wall to hide it. I cant decide if I want it to go up to the cross bar, or go all the way up to the top. Whatchya think? Which one do you like betteR?

with out false wall









Short Wall


















Tall Wall


















----------------------------------------

And Last, I changed my plans a little bit about the El sata wires. I was originally going to go straight up from the sockets to the drives. But I decided to route them under the false floor first, then up. Therefore, I didnt want to wires to be shown before they go under the plate. So I created another cover them.














































So anyway, I am one step closer to finishing. I have to drill the mouting holes for teh false floor and install a few things then its pretty much wrapped up. except for a few other mods.

enjoy!


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice metalwork Goby!


----------



## ae804

Looks good! You spent all that time and money on lightup EL Sata wires just to hide them?

Also, i think the shorter false wall looks better


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Nice metalwork Goby!


Thanks! Most of the credit goes to my father in-law....since he's the one with most of the tools and time.!







I just design the stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*


Looks good! You spent all that time and money on lightup EL Sata wires just to hide them?

Also, i think the shorter false wall looks better










No I am not going to hide them. Basically the El sata wires will go from the mobo, then under the false floor, thn up through holes in the floor up to the HDD's . The cover is just to hide them where they connect to the mobo, so you cant see the wires there.

Thanks for the input on the CCFL wall.

1pt for the short wall.!


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Thanks! Most of the credit goes to my father in-laws....since he's the one with most of the tools and time.!







I just design the stuff.


Aren't father-in-laws awesome? My father-in-law is a great carpenter - he makes all kinds of gorp for my wife and I. Helped with our bathroom renovations, too.

Nice work, man - chalk another vote up for the short wall.


----------



## BrinNutz

I like the Tall Wall!

So, that makes 5 pts for the false wall from me Kyle..LOL!

Looks really good...Still waiting to hear from IPD...Hopefully I get it, because then I'll be moving down there and we can build some crazy stuff


----------



## Nostrano

Short Wall FTW!


----------



## gobygoby

looks like the Short wall may just be FTW!







Sorry Brin!


----------



## BrinNutz

It just looks like you're takin the short bus now goby...It just doesn't look right with the short wall. Oh well..


----------



## Nostrano

Short wall FTW because the long wall looks wierd how it hits a bar and then apperas out the other side, the short seems to fuse into the crossbar









[ocn] Nostrano


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Short wall FTW because the long wall looks wierd how it hits a bar and then apperas out the other side, the short seems to fuse into the crossbar









[ocn] Nostrano


eh...oh well..lol


----------



## noxious89123

Tall wall ftw!

Diamond plate = Sexy. You can never have too much diamond plate!

Also, tell your father in-law he is "teh pwnz0r", and look at his expression as he wonders *** your talking about.


----------



## jasonck08

Very nice work so far. Can't wait to see the psone screen....


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noxious89123*


Tall wall ftw!

Diamond plate = Sexy. You can never have too much diamond plate!

Also, tell your father in-law he is "teh pwnz0r", and look at his expression as he wonders *** your talking about.










I'm not the only one! TALL WALL!! C'mon Kyle, who else has _actually_ seen this mod in real life here..LOL...

I Have!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Tall wall ftw!

Diamond plate = Sexy. You can never have too much diamond plate!

Also, tell your father in-law he is "teh pwnz0r", and look at his expression as he wonders *** your talking about.









LOL....he will probably just look at me and laugh and think I am crazy...afterall he thinks I am nuts for putting lights in my computer and adding all the cool mods to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jasonck08* 
Very nice work so far. Can't wait to see the psone screen....









Thanks. That should come VERY soon. not sure if I want to do that next or stealth the DVD drives. I have the false floor finished, now I just need to install it. probably do that tonight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
I'm not the only one! TALL WALL!! C'mon Kyle, who else has _actually_ seen this mod in real life here..LOL...

I Have!!


ya ya...I cant decide!







I may just go with the tall wall.....


----------



## Nostrano

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO short wall FTW!!!1!!1!11!!1!!!1!!!!!11eleventy!11!!!1!!1!1!!! !!


----------



## BrinNutz

That's what I'm talkin bout Kyle!!

See, the tall wall hides the silver part of those drives up top..leaving only the black part showing, which matches the rest of the case. It looks funny not seeing any drivers, then you look up and would see those two just chillin wide open. That's why the Tall Wall should win..=)

Either way, you have the option to do either whenever you like. If you got sick of either, you can just switch 'em out..LOL


----------



## drummer4lifex

Totally tall wall. I don't post much anymore, so you should feel graced that I took the time to share my opinion (in other words, my vote counts for 5).


----------



## BrinNutz

so thats 11 for the tall wall..my 5, his 5, and 1 from nox..


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
so thats 11 for the tall wall..my 5, his 5, and 1 from nox..


ok ok.....So how about the tall wall and then another piece that go perpendicular and is attached to the cross bar? I'll post a pic tonight if you dont understand what I am talking about.

also, I got the false floor installed last night.Looks really nice. it as a PITA though to get everything in and set. a few more things to add on the inside then its all done. Might do the PSOne mod next.

Oh ya, I also got a ELO 15" LCD Touchscreen on ebay. cant wait to get it. will use it to show system stats and and a few other things!

peace out!


----------



## BrinNutz

That would look pretty sweet I think, though I'll have to see it. It may be like you're trying to hide too much, and everyone wants to see the wiring skillz..=)

So, post up tonight and I'll give you my opinion...


----------



## Nostrano

Lol so much stuff is in this case and in the end if all goes well it will look empty


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Lol so much stuff is in this case and in the end if all goes well it will look empty









LOL!!...









Well here is mock up of what I am talking about.










hmmm....looking at the pic gives me another idea....How about a square plate covering the top HDD cage?


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


LOL!!...









Well here is mock up of what I am talking about.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...m/crossbar.jpg

hmmm....looking at the pic gives me another idea....How about a square plate covering the top HDD cage?


You know, as soon as I looked at that pic and thought about your idea of the wall across the top, I was going to post, "Put a little wall over the HDD Bay!!"

But then I read on and saw that you just thought of it. Great minds think alike!!

Edit : I now see what you are talking about with the cross bar thing, looks good. That should def. stay!! 
I guess I misunderstood ya!


----------



## Nostrano

Goby- if it isnt too much of a problem can we see some pics with the side on so we can get a feel for the case, i mean i would suggest covering the screwless fittings on the drive bays with the diamond plate but if it isnt visible when the side is on there would be no real point


----------



## BrinNutz

I don't know Nos..I think it looks good w/out them covered. Since they aren't some obscene color, they look good clear. I think it blends well.

But, who knows until its able to be seen.

Kyle, when are you going to get to use this PC? LOL.


----------



## noxious89123

Me like!

Putting a plate over the HDD cage at the back is pointless though, there is no window in the part of the sidepanel that covers it, so you wouldn't see it anyway.


----------



## BrinNutz

It's never pointless!!!

Look at the pic, if the side is off, you would see it!! Come on now! lolf


----------



## gobygoby

Ya you may not see it when the door is on....but I will know its there, plus when I take the door off, its one more little detail that will make the rig bask in all of its sweet modness!

here is a really bad PS image of a HDD cage cover and with the door on.



















as far as it being useable.....I need to clean up a few things (mount sata wires and top water line, and make the doors fit right) then I will use it....hopefully in the next few days it will be up and running.!


----------



## Bindusar

Looks great!

Quote:



Todays episode is sponsored by Diet Pepsi and the Indianapolis Colts. GO COLTS! first pre-season game is tonight, 8pm against he Rams.....oh ya baby!!!


LOL...Don't you find it amazing how long these things can take? Like my sig quote says...


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle, you know it would be sweet if you cut a lil window to show the diamond plate over the HDD's..LOL

BTW, did you photochop that Side Panel on there?

And what's up with the kink in the tubing?


----------



## 3xtr3m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Looks great!

LOL...Don't you find it amazing how long these things can take? Like my sig quote says...


 That's true. I still have to finish mine









Goby case is looking great, don't put anymore shinny plates there.

And to be honest this plate here doesn't look right (vertical) :


----------



## BrinNutz

I think it looks good tbh.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bindusar* 
Looks great!

LOL...Don't you find it amazing how long these things can take? Like my sig quote says...

no kidding.....well, I only get maybe about an hour a night to work on it which is usually after 9pm and I only get about 3 days a week to work







thats why this is taking forever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Kyle, you know it would be sweet if you cut a lil window to show the diamond plate over the HDD's..LOL

BTW, did you photochop that Side Panel on there?

And what's up with the kink in the tubing?

Ya, thats a good idea. I might just do that!







And yes the HDD diamond plate and the door were both photoshopped on....just to give the idea of what it could look like.

and there is no kink.....its just an optical illusion from the pic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3xtr3m3* 
That's true. I still have to finish mine









Goby case is looking great, don't put anymore shinny plates there.

And to be honest this plate here doesn't look right (vertical) :


no more shiny plates? Whats wrong with you, your not a real modder! J/K







In person the case doesnt look that busy, and actaully could use some more stuff on it, IMO.

as for the tall wall...it actually serves a purpose, its going to hide a CCFL. Otherwise the CCFL would be out in the open and if you looked at my case your retnas would be burned off, then you would stumble out of my office, probably kicking my cat, trip out the front door on your way to the hospital, then file a lawsuit against me for not warning you of the impending danger of the bright CCFL.....well, maybe not, but its annoying to look at directly.







So that wall covers it up from the outside.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
I think it looks good tbh.

Thanks!


----------



## Nostrano

Your attetnion to detail is reaping many rewards D: good job


----------



## prosser13

I'm not sure you can really call that a door with a window, its more of a window with a door









Great work though, amazing stuff


----------



## killerfromsky

the psu plate looks weird, redo/remove it









sorry if that was hard


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Your attetnion to detail is reaping many rewards D: good job










Thanks!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I'm not sure you can really call that a door with a window, its more of a window with a door









Great work though, amazing stuff










Thanks! Ya and if I cut the hole to show the plate over the HDD's there will be less door....heck, I should just not even put the door on!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*


the psu plate looks weird, redo/remove it









sorry if that was hard










LOL.......It took me forever! j/k. That picture I made in Photoshop. I havent even actually cut the plate thats over the HDD's. Also the vertical wall and horizontal wall arent installed either...those are photoshopped as well....just to give a representation. As far as the HDD plate, ya that pic looks crappy, but I did it quickly in photoshop! The real version will look nice, and square!


----------



## chem_opa19

Wow, you're doin' some great work. I don't know if I'll like the PSU plate until I see the finished version on there. So, go ahead and spend tons of time on it so I can tell you I don't like it! Haha, joking.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Nostrano

I thought you bought the ultra PSU to show it off, and now you are just hiding it, wow im confused


----------



## meanmachine

gobygoby

Nice work and really nice paint job with the diamond plate.
Corona = Good
The colts on the other hand well they did win the superbowl









Fry's in fishers awesum place . I liked the cafe so you could take a break from all the stuff they have. But since I am down south in Bloomington and made the trip there right at opening I had to settle for Mcdonalds on the corner.

Again very nice job and gives me more ideals .


----------



## BrinNutz

We got another hoosier!! w00t


----------



## beelzebub_75

Hey Goby! First of all THANK YOU for making this awesome work log. I plan on buying the same case when I get back from deployment so all these things you are doing are giving me lots of ideas. Thanks again!

I have an idea for that side door/window. Since you seems like a crafts-type guy, why don't you just make the whole door a sheet of plexiglass? Maybe use some of that balck paint to go around the edges to cover up the "door retainer tab things"? Or put some of the diamond plate around those eye sore areas?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chem_opa19* 
Wow, you're doin' some great work. I don't know if I'll like the PSU plate until I see the finished version on there. So, go ahead and spend tons of time on it so I can tell you I don't like it! Haha, joking.

Keep up the good work!!

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I thought you bought the ultra PSU to show it off, and now you are just hiding it, wow im confused

It will be shown off. I flipped it around backwards so you can see it on the other side.....I guess its kinda confusing....I will post some pics later to show.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meanmachine* 
gobygoby

Nice work and really nice paint job with the diamond plate.
Corona = Good
The colts on the other hand well they did win the superbowl









Fry's in fishers awesum place . I liked the cafe so you could take a break from all the stuff they have. But since I am down south in Bloomington and made the trip there right at opening I had to settle for Mcdonalds on the corner.

Again very nice job and gives me more ideals .

Thanks!

Yes the Colts DID win the superbowl! They Rock!!!









I love Fry's .....to bad I never get a chance to go very much









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
We got another hoosier!! w00t

yo yo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75* 
Hey Goby! First of all THANK YOU for making this awesome work log. I plan on buying the same case when I get back from deployment so all these things you are doing are giving me lots of ideas. Thanks again!

I have an idea for that side door/window. Since you seems like a crafts-type guy, why don't you just make the whole door a sheet of plexiglass? Maybe use some of that balck paint to go around the edges to cover up the "door retainer tab things"? Or put some of the diamond plate around those eye sore areas?


Thanks!!!!

I thought about making the door one big window....but I bought that case specifically for that window. I like how its has different lines and isnt just one big window. it mixes things up a bit!









-------------

I know I have been absent here for a while.. I have been doing lots of work and taking tons of pics. I plan on doing a huge update, its just a matter of time to do the update....I have so much stuff its probably going to take an hour do do it!

to fill you in...

-I got the bottom plate installed
-I stealthed the DVD drives
-installed the horizontal and vertical diamond plate bars (discussed earlier)
-Finished installing the lighting
-Got windows installed and all the updates and drivers.
-cleaned up some loose ends.

So basically I just have to clean up a few more loose ends and do the PSOne mod. I did attempt very quickly the other night to get it working via S-video, but that didnt work. I really want to do the mod using the vga mod.

after that I plan on repainting my new 15" LCD touchpanel!!

well....maybe I can get that update up tonight.....but dont hold your breath! Thanks for watching!


----------



## ZuluWarrior

Firstly, let me just say, you are an absolute crazy person, goby!

Secondly, its taken me an ENTIRE DAY to read this thread!

Big up to goby!









Mind if I pop a question?

I have been looking at the same case as you, I have a dual XEON rig, and am upgrading the case and cooling.

you obviously only have 1 processor, and it porduces alot less heat than either one of mine, but you do have about 6 other things on the loop.

How well does the standard rad from the Armor work? Please be critical!

The problems I have are I don't have inexhaustable funding, and obviously I have hot CPUs and a hot board.

I notice you've got an upgraded pump, this is to handle the flow through all those other devises right?

I am thinking that (along your lines) if I get the case with LCS, I could replace the (underpowered) pump, get 2 Swiftie Xeon waterblocks, and I'm away, but I've had a few comments on the rad being crap. Your opinion??


----------



## meanmachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


We got another hoosier!! w00t



Nope Sorry not Hoosier here just a missed placed TEXAN living in the land of the Hoosier.

But hey what can I say I.U. pays well.


----------



## gobygoby

Man oh man!!! I have been working hard on the rig lately, trying to get it finished. I think my wife is sick of it taking up desk space and not being able to use it, asl well as I am getting a little bit realistic on myself and need to get this baby rockin!

So now is the time to have another episode! Tonights episode is not sponsored by anyone.....

.....well, Mr Dude drank the sponsor and decided to guard the rig....My case has a bodyguard! LOL....










Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZuluWarrior*


Firstly, let me just say, you are an absolute crazy person, goby!

Secondly, its taken me an ENTIRE DAY to read this thread!

Big up to goby!









Mind if I pop a question?

I have been looking at the same case as you, I have a dual XEON rig, and am upgrading the case and cooling.

you obviously only have 1 processor, and it porduces alot less heat than either one of mine, but you do have about 6 other things on the loop.

How well does the standard rad from the Armor work? Please be critical!

The problems I have are I don't have inexhaustable funding, and obviously I have hot CPUs and a hot board.

I notice you've got an upgraded pump, this is to handle the flow through all those other devises right?

I am thinking that (along your lines) if I get the case with LCS, I could replace the (underpowered) pump, get 2 Swiftie Xeon waterblocks, and I'm away, but I've had a few comments on the rad being crap. Your opinion??


Thanks for the compliments!!!

As far as teh rad....well, thb, I dont know exactly how it compares to other brands. Its just a dual rad, I suspect it does just as good as anything else. I havent had the rig running yet, so I havent dont any testing for temps and stuff.except that my cpu stays around 27 F at idle.

Yes I upgraded to a bigger pump then what came with the LCS. and yes to be able to handle WC the other items( NB, SB and VGA)

Your plan sounds good to me. Except that you may want to upgrade the CPU blocks for 1/2" and maybe have a bigger res. That way you can keep your system cooler. You may be able to get away with the stock 3/8" tube. But to hande 2 cpu's definatly get a bigger pump then the stock. A lot pf people are haters of thermaltake stuff, but I think its just fine. but I hate how almost everything they make is for 1/4" tube....I dont get it. almost every watercooler uses 1/2". They need to get a clue!

My main reason for the LCS case was for the rad specifically! I didnt want to mess with custom mounting the rad somewhere, so I liked the idea of it being in the front and pre-mounted. Plus you get the tubing, fluid, cpu block.....If you are just going to cool the CPU, its definatly cheaper to get the LCS, then to get an Armor and all teh WC stuff seperatly. I like mine! Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meanmachine*


Nope Sorry not Hoosier here just a missed placed TEXAN living in the land of the Hoosier.

But hey what can I say I.U. pays well.










Yuo live in Indiana....Your a hoosier! face the facts buddy! I am originally a buckeye....but living as a hoosier!









-----------------------------

Ok so now the show you all have been waiting for!!!! THE NEW UPDATE! YAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So as I left off last time, I Was looking for ideas on a tall wall or short wall. And I thank everyone who posted a vote for which wall you liked.

And teh winner is..............

The TALL wall!!!!!

I will post pics in a bit. But first I got the false wall all finishes and installed.

Basically what you are looking at from left to right....
the two holes on teh left are for USB wires from teh PCI slot USB. They go in the holes under the plate to the mobo.

Next is teh rectangular cut out on the top of the plate. The is for the SATA wires to go from the mobo and under the plate. They then come out the 5 holes on the right. Sincde I have 5 hard drives, I needed 5 holes! got it?






















































No here I am installing the plate. It was a PITA to route all the wires and push the plate in. I hade VERY little room to work with and was a tedious, tiring job. I had to try it about 3 times before I finally got it. Everytime I would push the plate in, a wire would get pulled somewhere and come out of the socket. so I had to do it over again!


----------



## gobygoby

OK! Woot! got the post of 4 posts done. Now onto #2!

So one itme that just came out was the OCZ XTC Ram Cooler! I saw this on another persons rig ( I think it was Slades) and I just had to have it! Well, I am glad I got it. This little cooler puts out a lot of cool! and its got the bling bling factor too! with the chromed casing. I thought I would put together a little review for you all. so you can see lots of pics of it!

First I ordered from Performance-PCS (Those guys are GREAT!! got the cooler in 2 days!) I also had to get a new UV CCLF set cuz I broke one of mine.





































All the Accessories. You get to different types of brackets. One set for ram that is for in a row and one set for ram that has 2 and 2. You also get 2 thumbscrews and 2 flat screws. I had to use the flat screws becuase I didnt have enough room for the thumb screws.



















Here are some scissors next to the fan to get an idea of size. The fan is actually pretty big.! Woot!
































































So here it is installed.










You may also notice I decided to make the horizontal bar as well, it turned out pretty nice!


----------



## gobygoby

2 down and 2 to go!

For my next trick.....







I want to give mad props to the guys at MNPCTech! Bill and Stu are so lucky they get to build computers every day! Its got to be a fun job! So anyway, Bill has a pretty cool video about this really industrial strength tape or as he calls it " Adhesive tape of the gods!"







. and it really does stick....its almost hard to get it unstuck!

So I decided to get some and try it out. Its good stuff!










I used it to hold down some of my lights. and this particular light pictured is the one that started the whole vertical false wall!


















So now that the false floor and walls are in, the lights are finished I then moved to re-hanging the top tube. I originally had it zip tied in...I didnt like it but couldnt really think of another way to secure it in. So endless hours of walking around lowes trying to figure out a solution, I came up with this.










Its a copper tube hanger. Basically what I did was make a plate out of acrylic that was the width of that crossbar. and long enough to mount 3 of these hangers to. I then drilled holes in the acrylic and screws the hangers to the acrylic plate. Next I screwed the plate(with hangers) to the crossbar, then I put the tubing in the hangers and screwed them closed. It worked very well.


----------



## gobygoby

Ok, so now here is a mod some of you have been looking forward to, or will be interested in seeing.

This is the DVD Steathing Mod.

The premise was to attach the Amor mesh plate to the DVD tray. But a few things had to be in place before that would work.

First, I didnt want to use the dvd tray front plates incase I wanted to use them later. So I grabbed a few from some old CD romsI had out in the garage. The fit on the drive tray nicely, but had to be cut down on all 4 sides are they were a bit to big all the way around.

Here is the un-modded tray plates



















Next I had to make the center of the Armor front covers flush with the edges....Hope your can follow me here. So I created some plates to fit inside the Armor plates. I cut out little areas to allow for the metal tabs of the mesh great to stick through so I could have acces to the to clean the filter stuff inside.

and the little sticsk above are for stand off between the drive plate and the armor plate. that way the armor plate wouldnt hit the open/close buttons when its closed.










The glue on the Armor plate.










Plate attached to the inside of the Armor Plate.










here is teh drive tray plate mounted to the dvd rom.










Now I have mounted the stick stand offs on the drive tray plate.










and the glue on the stick ready for the finished Armor plate










Now I had to modify the front plate panel, so the drives would go in and out smoothly.

So first I had to break the mounting tabs from the Armor Plate.

(still intact)









and here is the intact front panel


















Kinda hard to see, but the protruding portions have been sanded down...did this to both sides.










1 down and 1 to go!





































And for the DVD stealthing Pron....then finally!
































































Probably the hardest part of this mod was drilling the holes for the DVD drives mounts in the Drive tower. The drives had to be recessed about 3/4" of an inch so all new holes had to be drilled. It was hard to get the holes exactly where they are supposed to go...they arent perfect, but close.

I also almost couldnt do this mod. When I was recessing the drives, I pused one back and it bumped into something. It bumped into my vertical false wall the hides all my wires. Luckily the drive didnt ahve to go back the entire way........I had about an 1/16" of an inch to spare....wow, that was close!










If you guys try this mod, please feel free to ask questions! Its a pretty simple mod.







Good Luck!


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Damn Goby. Good work, I'm amazed. One rep per 10 Posts? I'm not surprised at all. This is great quality work and fast, too. I'm thinking of doing some slight modding of my own on my Water Cooling Kit (when it arrives in March).

I'm thinking of running a Reserator normally, except, adding a Danger Den Black Ice GTX Xtreme 120 Raditaor and installing that Radiator on my Exhaust fan, and including that in the loop.

So, it'd go Reserator > Black Ice GTX > Water Block > Reserator.

Oh, and, personally, I'd remove that Southbridge Water Block and put a Thermalright HR-05 SLi Chipset Cooler instead. Maybe, it'd be a good idea to do the same with the Northbridge. A little less clutter would be a good convincing point, huh?









{OCN} Ninja_Boy


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
Damn Goby. Good work, I'm amazed. One rep per 10 Posts? I'm not surprised at all. This is great quality work and fast, too. I'm thinking of doing some slight modding of my own on my Water Cooling Kit (when it arrives in March).

I'm thinking of running a Reserator normally, except, adding a Danger Den Black Ice GTX Xtreme 120 Raditaor and installing that Radiator on my Exhaust fan, and including that in the loop.

So, it'd go Reserator > Black Ice GTX > Water Block > Reserator.

Oh, and, personally, I'd remove that Southbridge Water Block and put a Thermalright HR-05 SLi Chipset Cooler instead. Maybe, it'd be a good idea to do the same with the Northbridge. A little less clutter would be a good convincing point, huh?









{OCN} Ninja_Boy

Thanks man! Sounds goon on the water cooling setup. but I am not sure you would really need a rad with the reserator....its pretty big in itself and ha many fins to extract heat.....but the rad would make the rig look cooler for sure!









as far as the shipset blocks.....well, they are in there and aint coming out!







It really doesnt looked cluttered.....I like how it lookes kinda like a bomb!









So now is the time for somr ARMOR PRON!! Yipeeeee No more talking....just Pics.!


----------



## gobygoby

Almost done......









one thing that I am really excited about is my new 15" LCD touchscreen. I plan on using this for system stats, rocket dock, widgets, and buttons to open and close my dvd roms. got it for a really good deal on ebay!










Its a littel rough around the edges, but I plan on sanding down the shell and repainting it.

My cat wanted to be in the update, so here he is.










------------------------------------

one last thing. I need some help on how to solve an issue. Basically where the 5 Sata cables come up from the bottom plate to the drives, the wires are kinda flimsy.....see pic










I want them all to go straight up. I have an idea or two on how to make them all go up together but I would like to see if you guys have any ideas. I tought about using acrylic sticks attached to the sata cables somehow to make them all together, but not really sure how it will turn out. If you can think of anything let me know!!!!


----------



## beelzebub_75

Idea for running sata cables: Take one of the tubes from the long light (can't remember what you called them) you broke awhile back and try running the cables through that. I'm guessing you might get two or three through that little tube though. Maybe try to find some other kind of plastic tube and just run the rest through there...

Off the wall question for ya, Goby... How do you think the case would look if you took the "doors" off of the front? When I buy this case I plan on doing that because, to me, they look totally useless, but I don't want the case looking like crap if they ruin the "image" of it.


----------



## b3ar

Goby, I'm so thankful you didn't get to enter the case mod competition. There'd be no chance for the rest of us!

Those stealthed drives are great. Well done. And the lighting! Do you have to wear shades when you crank it up, or does the power grid in your block dim a bit? D00d!

===> A possible solution for your sata cables is extruded acrylic tubing. When I was doing my case mod (which I just finished, btw - wait'll you see it next week!) I found it at my local plastics wholesaler. They had hollow rods with different diameters, and in different colours. It should be just the thing.


----------



## s1rrah

great mods!

one question, though since i've seen this done on painted armors and it really improved the overall cleanliness of the look: have you thought about ditching all the little clear plastic drive clips running up the side of your front drive spaces?

they sort of detract from the really nice black vs. chrome diamond plate look you've got going which would probably be more impressive without having to compete with clear plastic also dominating the view (the plastic clips almost "try" to look like chrome as well but simply don't work).

i removed mine immediately and went with standard bolts; just a thought.

again, fantastic work ...


----------



## BrinNutz

w00t...Gj Kyle!! Awesome!


----------



## Renegade5399

How do you open the DVD drives??


----------



## ztec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Renegade5399* 
How do you open the DVD drives??

he mentioned he found some software that allows you to create a short cut to open his dvd drives (if i remember correctly i think thats what he said







)

and it can be done the old fashioned way of my computer "eject" ofcourse









,one word for whole thing so far....Amazing..... nuff'said


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75* 
Idea for running sata cables: Take one of the tubes from the long light (can't remember what you called them) you broke awhile back and try running the cables through that. I'm guessing you might get two or three through that little tube though. Maybe try to find some other kind of plastic tube and just run the rest through there...

Off the wall question for ya, Goby... How do you think the case would look if you took the "doors" off of the front? When I buy this case I plan on doing that because, to me, they look totally useless, but I don't want the case looking like crap if they ruin the "image" of it.

The tubes from the CCFL are to narrow to run the cables through. so that wont work.









I think the case would look "ok"....but that doors (even thought they dont really do anything) are what makes an Armor an Armor, IMO. they give it a certain look.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Goby, I'm so thankful you didn't get to enter the case mod competition. There'd be no chance for the rest of us!

Those stealthed drives are great. Well done. And the lighting! Do you have to wear shades when you crank it up, or does the power grid in your block dim a bit? D00d!

===> A possible solution for your sata cables is extruded acrylic tubing. When I was doing my case mod (which I just finished, btw - wait'll you see it next week!) I found it at my local plastics wholesaler. They had hollow rods with different diameters, and in different colours. It should be just the thing.

HA! I was going to but I started my mod like 2 weeks before the contest started, so they wouldnt let me enter...









No may case isnt that bright! BUt it does look good though.







The water lines really glow well. I am using 4 uv ccfl tubes and a uv ccfl fan ring. I like the clear tube idea....I will just have to find the right diameter tube! Thanks (and thanks to beelzebub_75







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
great mods!

one question, though since i've seen this done on painted armors and it really improved the overall cleanliness of the look: have you thought about ditching all the little clear plastic drive clips running up the side of your front drive spaces?

they sort of detract from the really nice black vs. chrome diamond plate look you've got going which would probably be more impressive without having to compete with clear plastic also dominating the view (the plastic clips almost "try" to look like chrome as well but simply don't work).

i removed mine immediately and went with standard bolts; just a thought.

again, fantastic work ...

Thanks! I actually kinda like the clear retaining clips. My opticals are held in by screws anyway, I am not actually using the plastic clips. Someone on here painted the clips with a clear blue reactive paint that looked really nice...I thought about doing it, but none of the uv light would hit them in my case.....and you just gave me an idea







.....How about painting the clips chrome/silver! that would be cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
w00t...Gj Kyle!! Awesome!

Thanks dude.....hows the cop thing going?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Renegade5399* 
How do you open the DVD drives??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztec* 
he mentioned he found some software that allows you to create a short cut to open his dvd drives (if i remember correctly i think thats what he said







)

and it can be done the old fashioned way of my computer "eject" ofcourse









,one word for whole thing so far....Amazing..... nuff'said










hehe....Yes ztec is correct. I found some software (cd eJect tool) That creates a button that you can open and close your drives. I have been testing it and it works really well. It will be sweet to place it on the touchscreen!

and it worst comes to worse...yes....I can right click on the drive and "eject"

and if I have tooooo....I can remove the plate just below the last dvd rom and I can manually access the button on the drive. The only thing I may have trouble getting to is the manual eject , that you stick something in the little hole to pop open the drive. But I made the stealth plate to be removeable in case I want to re-attach the original front plate.

Thanks for looking!!

Next mod is the PSOne mod! woot! I am ditching the Matrox card and probabyl going to look for something like an ATi 1600, now that I have that touchscreen. I need to have another PCI-e card to do 4 monitors.


----------



## danm

For the stealthed drives...if you put something on the button so you can push the bottom right hand corner of the cover and the drive will open. I have been looking at doing this for a while...and now you have shown it can be done I think I will do it









great job here btw


----------



## dllfiles

Since I read this thread I was really inspired to mod my case a little! What you did is great! I cannot believe it, you are highly talented and now I want to do the same exact thing you did LoL









Anyways I hope you dont mind me posting a few pics of my lil mod job on my TT Armor.
































































Im planning on Buying another Panel to put on the right side as well. I guess I will see how that works out. You have influenced me tremendously, now I try to mod my case more and more everyday


----------



## d3daiM

very, very nice!


----------



## dllfiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3DAiM* 
very, very nice!

Thanks


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danm* 
For the stealthed drives...if you put something on the button so you can push the bottom right hand corner of the cover and the drive will open. I have been looking at doing this for a while...and now you have shown it can be done I think I will do it









great job here btw









Thats a great idea....I will look into doing that!, Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dllfiles* 
Since I read this thread I was really inspired to mod my case a little! What you did is great! I cannot believe it, you are highly talented and now I want to do the same exact thing you did LoL









Anyways I hope you dont mind me posting a few pics of my lil mod job on my

Im planning on Buying another Panel to put on the right side as well. I guess I will see how that works out. You have influenced me tremendously, now I try to mod my case more and more everyday









Nice case mods! I like the contrast of the black and red....plus its looks like a nice red (ferrari red!) I like how you painted the front mesh grills, looks nice. I am gald I could be so inspiring.!









I will post a pic of the back with the window door on, so you can get an idea of what it will look like.

Its hard for me to consider this project finished, since I have tons of ideas, but running out of funds, and space in the case....not to mention time. I am looking for more places on my rig to add more diamond plate.

anyway....looks nice!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Thats a great idea....I will look into doing that!, Thanks!


Kyle, don't you remember me telling you about that? I think I even gave you a little tutorial on how I stealthed mine!!

Here's the pics ..Hope these help!!

Remove the Bezels, but put the CD Door back on...you'll need it..









These next two you can see where I glued the Bay Cover onto the Door Cover, and how I glued on the screw so that I could make contact with the eject button..

















And here's the final result...









EDIt, btw, this was my tutorial for someone on [H]. So, sorry for the first few steps..LOL


----------



## dllfiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 

Nice case mods! I like the contrast of the black and red....plus its looks like a nice red (ferrari red!) I like how you painted the front mesh grills, looks nice. I am gald I could be so inspiring.!









I will post a pic of the back with the window door on, so you can get an idea of what it will look like.

Its hard for me to consider this project finished, since I have tons of ideas, but running out of funds, and space in the case....not to mention time. I am looking for more places on my rig to add more diamond plate.

anyway....looks nice!










Thanks man, yeh I would like to see some pictures of your Right Panel. I bet it looks sweet with that LCD Screen in it. Anyways I want to the same thing just without the screen. I also want to make a false wall so I can hide some of the wires that I have. Now I just need to find some diamond plate









No I will prolly just use some other kind of metal.


----------



## TsunoTakishi

Some some other metal (or a piece of polycarbonate) and apply a Diamond Plate Film to the it. Depending on what you use it might not be as sturdy, but it might give you the "Geniune Goby Look" with less hassle


----------



## Ducky

=] You are quite inspiring Goby. I have spent the past 2 days reading through this work log, and just recently purchased an eclipseII keyboard, mainly because it looked so nice (and is) in your pictures. I'm definitely not disappointed.

Also, your small guide has given me the courage and drive to paint my Armor case when I get it <3


----------



## dllfiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TsunoTakishi* 
Some some other metal (or a piece of polycarbonate) and apply a Diamond Plate Film to the it. Depending on what you use it might not be as sturdy, but it might give you the "Geniune Goby Look" with less hassle









Yeah I just found some Diamond Plate Film that I will be buying. Im going to use it for a false wall to hide some of my wires.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dllfiles*


Thanks man, yeh I would like to see some pictures of your Right Panel. I bet it looks sweet with that LCD Screen in it. Anyways I want to the same thing just without the screen. I also want to make a false wall so I can hide some of the wires that I have. Now I just need to find some diamond plate









No I will prolly just use some other kind of metal.


I havent had a chance to start the psone mod yet, plus I have to get a new vid card because I got the touch screen now. Check out the pics below of it with the panel on though.

BTW: if your interested, I have 2 false floors that I am not going to use. One is a rectangle and the other has a bent front similar to the current one. If your interested, send me a pm!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


=] You are quite inspiring Goby. I have spent the past 2 days reading through this work log, and just recently purchased an eclipseII keyboard, mainly because it looked so nice (and is) in your pictures. I'm definitely not disappointed.

Also, your small guide has given me the courage and drive to paint my Armor case when I get it <3


Thanks! Painting is easy! If you have any questions just let me know and take you time, you'll be happier with the result!









PS. Brin, sorry man, ya I forgot about your stealth mod...you get first props!


----------



## dllfiles

^ wow that looks real nice. Yeah So im going to be doing that, Now about that false floor, Im am Really interested.


----------



## b3ar

Hey goby...any thoughts about the upsidedown etching on the back door?










...not that you aren't the master. Your Armor kung-fu is the best!


----------



## BrinNutz

b3ar,
He was just mounting it there to show what the backside will look like when he gets a window put in the normal backside panel.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b3ar* 
Hey goby...any thoughts about the upsidedown etching on the back door?

...not that you aren't the master. Your Armor kung-fu is the best!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
b3ar,
He was just mounting it there to show what the backside will look like when he gets a window put in the normal backside panel.


Actually that is the door that is going on the back. The upsidedown etching doesnt really bother me....if I ever get around to it, I may replace the stock clear window with a piece of acrylic...but as of now it stays as is.


----------



## BrinNutz

Oh, I thought I saw somewhere you said you were...ah n/m.

Anywho, yea, it looks funny on that side. what about the big gaping hole?


----------



## noxious89123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Actually that is the door that is going on the back. The upsidedown etching doesnt really bother me....if I ever get around to it, I may replace the stock clear window with a piece of acrylic...but as of now it stays as is.


Hmm. It just doesn't have the same sense of perfectness that the rest of your build has. The rest of your rig has awesome attention to detail, but that door... Just doesn't look all that great imo.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Oh, I thought I saw somewhere you said you were...ah n/m.

Anywho, yea, it looks funny on that side. what about the big gaping hole?



...thats where the PSOne screen is going...


----------



## meanmachine

Goby you are just trying to kill my day are you????

"You live in Indiana....Your a Hoosier! face the facts buddy! I am originally a buckeye....but living as a Hoosier!"

It is only true is you own more land in Indiana then in Texas and since I own 500 acres in Texas and only 250 here I am still a TEXAN.... No you are not going to get me to say I is a Hoosier......No way no how. THAT IS A FACT JACK.....









Besides ain't no one here that can tell me what a Hoosier is ....???????

Anyway on another note has it proven to be a problem with using software to open up your different cd/dvd roms? 
I like the stealth look of them but I am also wondering how the extra weight will effect the unit. Or is no excess stress put onto the slide ?
Sorry but the is the engineer in me . What to know stress loads. 
I have been working on kind of the same ideal but using linear actuators to support the stealth plates but if the way you did it works as well then I can save myself some money. 
Again nice job ....

You are suppose to tell everyone that the door was part of a secret poll to see how many noticed it.........LOL


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meanmachine*


Goby you are just trying to kill my day are you????

"You live in Indiana....Your a Hoosier! face the facts buddy! I am originally a buckeye....but living as a Hoosier!"

It is only true is you own more land in Indiana then in Texas and since I own 500 acres in Texas and only 250 here I am still a TEXAN.... No you are not going to get me to say I is a Hoosier......No way no how. THAT IS A FACT JACK.....









Besides ain't no one here that can tell me what a Hoosier is ....???????

Anyway on another note has it proven to be a problem with using software to open up your different cd/dvd roms? 
I like the stealth look of them but I am also wondering how the extra weight will effect the unit. Or is no excess stress put onto the slide ?
Sorry but the is the engineer in me . What to know stress loads. 
I have been working on kind of the same ideal but using linear actuators to support the stealth plates but if the way you did it works as well then I can save myself some money. 
Again nice job ....

You are suppose to tell everyone that the door was part of a secret poll to see how many noticed it.........LOL


LOL..haha!







"what is a hoosier?" I dunno.....









I have done a bunch of testing with the software to open the drives and it works perfect. I will also incorporate the other idea of mouting something on the stealth plate to press down to open the drive.

as far as stress on the drive mechanism...I think the top one is a Sony and the bottom is a lite-on. the sony opens up much faster and is not affected but the added weight. the lite-on may open just slightly slower, but doenst affect performance. after I got the mod finished I probably stood there for 15 minutes just opening/closing the drives for fun







( and testing) I loaded them with a disc as well and still worked fine. If I did it over again, I may use something lighter then the 3/8" acrylic for the back plate. otherwise, it works fine....maybe I will try and take a movie!


----------



## danm

Goby when you stealthed the drives did you have to move you drives back ?
If so what did you do about mounting holes ?
Drill new holes ?
Or is there more than 1 set of holes in your drives ?
Thanks


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danm*


Goby when you stealthed the drives did you have to move you drives back ?
If so what did you do about mounting holes ?
Drill new holes ?
Or is there more than 1 set of holes in your drives ?
Thanks



Yes I had to recess them about an inch back. I also just drilled new holes in the drive tower, but it was kinda hard to drill them on the mark, because you cant see the holes on the drive itself.

hth
Kyle


----------



## danm

Ok thanks. I will have to give that a go


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*












Did that require any modding to get the door to fit on there like that?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


Did that require any modding to get the door to fit on there like that?



no, no modding....just had to remove the top (or when flipped, the bottom) clip that holds the door on. I may hve to figure out a way to make it flatter so I can put it back on....otherwise it fits on perfectly.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Do you Plan on entering this into the mod competition ? You should do very well considering all the time and details you put in.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


Do you Plan on entering this into the mod competition ? You should do very well considering all the time and details you put in.


I was going to, but they wouldnt let me since I started this mod 2 weeks before the contest started.









http://www.overclock.net/1225775-post23.html

http://www.overclock.net/1225803-post26.html


----------



## [)[email protected]

Hey goby... life's kept me too busy this past month or so. But I just finished catching up on your work.

GREAT stuff! Love how everything's progressed along!








I'm getting eager to see how you mod that touchscreen and do the PSOne mod.









Also, bummer that you couldn't enter your beast into the case mod comp. Two weeks is so close.... bummer they couldn't make an exception -- but I guess rules are rules for a reason.

Keep up the great, quality work!


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
no, no modding....just had to remove the top (or when flipped, the bottom) clip that holds the door on. I may hve to figure out a way to make it flatter so I can put it back on....otherwise it fits on perfectly.

I'm waiting to get paid to start my TT mod, but I'll be doing something similar to this, only I'm ordering a replacement right-side panel to use on the left side with a custom window.


----------



## dllfiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


I'm waiting to get paid to start my TT mod, but I'll be doing something similar to this, only I'm ordering a replacement right-side panel to use on the left side with a custom window.


Seems like alot of us are doing that









I know I am


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dllfiles* 
Seems like alot of us are doing that









I know I am









Armor is a GREAT case, nice and solid. The only problem is that the side panel with the windows is just funky looking and not very "nice". I'd much rather have a simple, one-window side panel.


----------



## h00chi3

I spent about 2 1/2 hours last night reading this whole thing, and all I have to say is excellent job. Since I just recently built my first pc from the ground up, I also want to say thanks. I knew nothing about wiring, or anything of the sort. Tonight after UFC 68 I sat down and took my case apart and re-wired the whole thing just as you and others have, and man, it looks so much better, and the air flow is great. I cannot wait until your next update and to see some of the pictures that you have coming.








with beers!


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Actually that is the door that is going on the back. The upsidedown etching doesnt really bother me....if I ever get around to it, I may replace the stock clear window with a piece of acrylic...but as of now it stays as is.


Keep that Side Panel there and order a Thermaltake Side Panel with a 250mm Fan, you'll drop your CPU and GPU Temps by a few C and add a coolness factor. Or, make an acrylic panel and add a 200 or 250mm Fan in there.

[OCN] Ninja_Boy


----------



## blairellis

I would say Im not that hardcore into modding computers but that is one AWESOME build.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
I spent about 2 1/2 hours last night reading this whole thing, and all I have to say is excellent job. Since I just recently built my first pc from the ground up, I also want to say thanks. I knew nothing about wiring, or anything of the sort. Tonight after UFC 68 I sat down and took my case apart and re-wired the whole thing just as you and others have, and man, it looks so much better, and the air flow is great. I cannot wait until your next update and to see some of the pictures that you have coming.








with beers!

Thanks! Glad I could help! I started on the PSone mod the other day..I actually got it working via the S-Video Port. It came right up with out having to use Powerstrip. Powerstrip is an independent (free download) software that allows you to maipulate a monitors settings. the output to the psone screen was about 1/4" shy all the way around so I need powerstrip to mazimize the resolution, yada yada yada.....so now I know that it work, I need to get another vid card to power it! stay tuned!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
Keep that Side Panel there and order a Thermaltake Side Panel with a 250mm Fan, you'll drop your CPU and GPU Temps by a few C and add a coolness factor. Or, make an acrylic panel and add a 200 or 250mm Fan in there.

[OCN] Ninja_Boy

well, if your talking about for the front, I am opting not to get the fan door panel....because then you wouldnt be able to see the guts any more! well, atleast not as good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blairellis* 
I would say Im not that hardcore into modding computers but that is one AWESOME build.

Thanks!








Cheers everyone!


----------



## h00chi3

After I got my new fans, 114 CFM bad boys, and moved my wiring, my CPU temp went from 29 to 21. Now with that being said, I use core temp beta and my CPU is not overclocked at all, because I want to keep my stuff stock. But the idea of putting the wires behind the mobo panel was great. I used electrical tape, with no bulge. With using the Ultra X-Connect I also minimized my power cords thus making the spiders nest look like a nice floor after a dead Christmas tree. I really appreciate your work and how you can show others how to do little things that make a big difference. I don't know what I typed in google to find your post, but I am glad I did.

So with this, do you know of any site out there that explains cutting into the acrylic side. As you know the armor jr has the little 80mm side port with the mesh grill and I want to make that into a 120mm side to add another fan bringing in the air.

Again, thanks brother!


----------



## Ducky

Hey goby, you still using the stock pump from the LCS system? I can't remember if you changed it. If so, how is it?


----------



## nugget

I just read 65 pages of this thing and all i can say is WOWWWW good job goby. I really cant wait for the mouse lcd and the psone lcd


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
After I got my new fans, 114 CFM bad boys, and moved my wiring, my CPU temp went from 29 to 21. Now with that being said, I use core temp beta and my CPU is not overclocked at all, because I want to keep my stuff stock. But the idea of putting the wires behind the mobo panel was great. I used electrical tape, with no bulge. With using the Ultra X-Connect I also minimized my power cords thus making the spiders nest look like a nice floor after a dead Christmas tree. I really appreciate your work and how you can show others how to do little things that make a big difference. I don't know what I typed in google to find your post, but I am glad I did.

So with this, do you know of any site out there that explains cutting into the acrylic side. As you know the armor jr has the little 80mm side port with the mesh grill and I want to make that into a 120mm side to add another fan bringing in the air.

Again, thanks brother!

Thanks! As far as any other sites to explain modding....well, there are a few, but there should be plenty of resources here in the modding thread on OCN. as far as cutting into the plastinc side panel....I would probably use a dremel. its probably to fragile to use something like a hole saw. good idea about upgrading the side fan to a larger size!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Hey goby, you still using the stock pump from the LCS system? I can't remember if you changed it. If so, how is it?

I sold the stock pump right away, never used it....sorry









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
I just read 65 pages of this thing and all i can say is WOWWWW good job goby. I really cant wait for the mouse lcd and the psone lcd










Thanks! Glad you enjoyed my build log! As for the Mouse LCD.....I probably wont be doing that now. as all my video outputs will be in use.....but I may just make it for fun, since its cool!


----------



## meanmachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Thanks! As far as any other sites to explain modding....well, there are a few, but there should be plenty of resources here in the modding thread on OCN. as far as cutting into the plastinc side panel....I would probably use a dremel. its probably to fragile to use something like a hole saw. good idea about upgrading the side fan to a larger size!









I Have use holes saws for years on everything from 1/8 to 1 inch plexi with out any trouble. Here is how sandwhich the plexi between to sheets of cheap plywood and clap it together. Then drill your hole . I use a small tourch to glaze the hole after I am finished to give it a better look.
You want your drill speed set low so you do not melt the plexi. It will give you a perfect hole every time and you do not run the risk of your hand slipping with a dremel .
Note: I may be new to case modding but have built hunderds for customer enclosures for car audio systems using pure plexi and fiberglass. Also this is just my 2 cents . I also know that most folks do not have hole saws ranging from 2 inches to 10 inches. On anything bigger then that I use a router with jig set up with a special bit.
Hope this gives you some new options.


----------



## BrinNutz

meanmachine, where in Indiana ya from? South Bend here

BTW Kyle, this has become the Hoosier thread as well, have u noticed how many have posted in here? LOL


----------



## meanmachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
meanmachine, where in Indiana ya from? South Bend here

BTW Kyle, this has become the Hoosier thread as well, have u noticed how many have posted in here? LOL

Bloomington working at I.U.


----------



## d3daiM

Can't wait to see this together man..you are the king of Armors.









If you lived near me, I'd give you mine for free.

The PS1 LCD is a good idea as well, I will be doing a similar thing with my rig (shown at end of mod log).

Oh yeah, I bet I'm a bigger LOST junkie than you!! I've seen every friggin episode. As far as TV is concerned, that is the only reason I turn it on.


----------



## BrinNutz

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3DAiM* 
Can't wait to see this together man..you are the king of Armors.









If you lived near me, I'd give you mine for free.

The PS1 LCD is a good idea as well, I will be doing a similar thing with my rig (shown at end of mod log).

Oh yeah, I bet I'm a bigger LOST junkie than you!! I've seen every friggin episode. As far as TV is concerned, that is the only reason I turn it on.

Sweet, Ya i would take it!

I remember you trying to figure out how to get the psone motorized a long time ago...at least I think taht was you!

Bigger lostie then me....I dont think so!







If you read earlier in my log, when I had my surgery, I watched season 1 & 2 straight through in about 5 days!!! I havent missed an episode this season yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Can't wait for tomorrow!

Damn skippy!


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Next Mod: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 & eVGA 8800GTX
Future Mods: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 & 8800GTX SLi









[OCN] Ninja_Boy


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
Next Mod: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 & eVGA 8800GTX
Future Mods: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 & 8800GTX SLi









[OCN] Ninja_Boy

HA! only if you supply me with the parts! I wish! lol..









Actually last night I took apart my touchscreen and prept it for painting. got it all sanded down for the first coat of primer....hopefully get to that tomorrow! I am going to paint it chrome!


----------



## Poser

total number of posts: 651
total number of pages: 22
total number of minutes spent reading: 87

Goby's Armor mod log: (covering my daughters ears) #$^%ing priceless









Wow man...just f'in WOW.

I wont diminish what you have done by calling it inspirational...

...I was thinking more along the lines of transcedant.

Cheers to you sir...cheers to you


----------



## trendy

Hey Goby, any updates soon man? I know half the modders around here are probably salivating over their keyboards waiting to see what's going on with this build of yours







(I know I am).


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


total number of posts: 651
total number of pages: 22
total number of minutes spent reading: 87

Goby's Armor mod log: (covering my daughters ears) #$^%ing priceless









Wow man...just f'in WOW.

I wont diminish what you have done by calling it inspirational...

...I was thinking more along the lines of transcedant.

Cheers to you sir...cheers to you










Thanks. I have fun with what I am doing and glad you guys are enjoying it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


Hey Goby, any updates soon man? I know half the modders around here are probably salivating over their keyboards waiting to see what's going on with this build of yours







(I know I am).


I have been doing a little bit of work with the nice weather outside I did get a bit of painting done. Havent yet gotten to the psone mod, need some $$ so I can get an x1600. I took apart my lcd touchscreen, and got as far as the second coat of primer on it. I have been taking pics, maybe I'll get that stuff up tomorrow.

I also just pulled my saitek eclipse of the box....man its sweet when its lit up!

Later on!
Kyle


----------



## im_not_an_artard

can your case have my baby???

gj man its awesome


----------



## prosser13

Err...what was the point in that?

He said approximately 13 years, not exactly - could have been ten, maybe?









And his mod is amazing, its a hell of a lot more than that, and whose "us" - are you two people?

Its a damn good mod, lets see you do one as good









Thought not.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
I took apart my touchscreen

Wait, I thought you had a PSone LCD? :s


----------



## noxious89123

I think hes using a touchscreen instead, tht he found / bought









I can't remember exactly, this thread is so long


----------



## prosser13

Thats the problem









It says in his sig PSOne LCD, but he could have bought a new one - if he has, it would take me hours to find out


----------



## SpartnChief

He has both; PSOne gonna be mounted where the 250cm fan would be, and the touchscreen somewhere for computer stats and eject buttons and stuff.


----------



## prosser13

Ahhh...cheers for the reply


----------



## gobygoby

I dont feel the need to prove anything here. I merely posted this build log so others may benetfit from things I have done and because I have always wanted to do a nice build log for something. I have other hobbies and enjoyed when people post the "how they did it" stuff in their logs. When I wrote this stuff about when I was using a certain type of computer, I wrote that the best I could remember. I wasnt trying to lie about anything or try to 1-up anyone. When I upgraded to my 1.3 Sony vaio that was back around 2000 I was previously on a 700 or 733mhz machine(cant remember) for a few years. so that takes us back 8 years. and then before that I was on the 433mhz for a while. I appologize, I dont have the best memory. so I am sorry for being off a few years. my intention was not to lie to you folks.

I will say that yes I am an outdoors kind of person. I do like to camp, shoot guns, build stuff. I am by no means a master craftsman at woodworking or acrylic work, but I know what I am doing. Personally I dont have all the tools in the world, but my father in-law does. with his help we have built some quilty cabinet grade stuff. particularly a stand and canopy for my large aquarium (180 gallon). I was an avid fan of the Red Green show when it was on...so what? big deal.

I have more then "slightly alter" this case and its obvious that its has been an inspiration to MANY, just read the thread,.....this is stupid, I dont need to prove my worth to a stranger....I am moving on.

I appologize to my readers....sorry someone has to thread crap like this. I dont know this person, and since I didnt see the original post, thanks to whoever reported it and thanks to the mods for deleting it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Wait, I thought you had a PSone LCD? :s


Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
I think hes using a touchscreen instead, tht he found / bought









I can't remember exactly, this thread is so long











Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Thats the problem









It says in his sig PSOne LCD, but he could have bought a new one - if he has, it would take me hours to find out










Quote:

He has both; PSOne gonna be mounted where the 250cm fan would be, and the touchscreen somewhere for computer stats and eject buttons and stuff.
Yes this is correct, so I will have a total of 4 monitors.

Dell 19" Ultrasharp
Dell 19" Ultrasharp
Elo 15" Touchscreen
Psone screen

well....I hope this doesnt tarnish my name or this thread. I hope you all will continue to watch and enjoy my build and I appologize for the negative comments by wewsnu.

Thanks again.








Kyle


----------



## prosser13

Tarnish your name?

*gaps*

Dude, how big is your heart!

I've read at least 90% of these 67 pages, and I think your a genius. Honestly. I'm not going to let some new member with no posts and, obviously, no brain, come along and ruin your rep.

I can't wait to see more







Talking of seeing more, not sure if I missed it somewhere or did you finish off your PSOne LCD mod? If not, how are you planning on connecting it - S-video/Composite/VGA/RCA - are you going to use the speakers, and are you doing the white LED mod?

Don't let that random poster get you down, this is an awesome mod and we all love it
















EDIT: Oh, and I reported it







Probably along with the rest of the forum too


----------



## Nostrano

Goby he is just a hater, dont be phased by him just keep doin what you do best


----------



## Poser

Goby, you rock...(nuff said)

...whats the status on the PSone mod???


----------



## trendy

Goby, I think that guy was just trying to be an idiot. Obviously no one of any level of intelligence would have made that post thinking that they had made a valid point on anything.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


wow....I dont really know what to say. I dont understand why someone would have so much hostility towards me. especially someone I dont know and doesnt have the balls to pm me or even the respect to "call me out" like an adult.....no need for the hostility or language.

I dont feel the need to prove anything here. I merely posted this build log so others may benetfit from things I have done and because I have always wanted to do a nice build log for something. I have other hobbies and enjoyed when people post the "how they did it" stuff in their logs. When I wrote this stuff about when I was using a certain type of computer, I wrote that the best I could remember. I wasnt trying to lie about anything or try to 1-up anyone. When I upgraded to my 1.3 Sony vaio that was back around 2000 I was previously on a 700 or 733mhz machine(cant remember) for a few years. so that takes us back 8 years. and then before that I was on the 433mhz for a while. I appologize, I dont have the best memory. so I am sorry for being off a few years. my intention was not to lie to you folks.

I will say that yes I am an outdoors kind of person. I do like to camp, shoot guns, build stuff. I am by no means a master craftsman at woodworking or acrylic work, but I know what I am doing. Personally I dont have all the tools in the world, but my father in-law does. with his help we have built some quilty cabinet grade stuff. particularly a stand and canopy for my large aquarium (180 gallon). I was an avid fan of the Red Green show when it was on...so what? big deal.

I have more then "slightly alter" this case and its obvious that its has been an inspiration to MANY, just read the thread,.....this is stupid, I dont need to prove my worth to a stranger....I am moving on.

I appologize to my readers....sorry someone has to thread crap like this. I dont know this person, and since I didnt see the original post, thanks to whoever reported it and thanks to the mods for deleting it.


He is a sad, lonely, little boy. Responding to his flaccid vitriol, as David Carradine says in _Kill Bill_, "...would lower us." Best to pity the poor schmuck, and then move on.

Umm..._four_ monitors?


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Yes this is correct, so I will have a total of 4 monitors.

Dell 19" Ultrasharp
Dell 19" Ultrasharp
Elo 15" Touchscreen
Psone screen

well....I hope this doesnt tarnish my name or this thread. I hope you all will continue to watch and enjoy my build and I appologize for the negative comments by wewsnu.

Thanks again.








Kyle


How's the PSOne hook up anyway? I'm curious.


----------



## meanmachine

Goby
I know how it is to forget things that you've done over the years or the exact dates you did them in so no worries .
Plus I have read almost ever log on this board and do not recall seeing one by flamers R us. besides Modding is just making anything fit your style and not the style of others.
plus I would like to see him build a cpu from scratch let alone any other part of a computer.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks for the support guys! YOU ROCK!

as for the PSone mod. I havent had time to really get in to it. I have tested it on S-video and it worked. I just dont have the right vid card to test the mod using VGA. I had planned to do it using the VGA connection.

In the mean time I took apart my touchscreen and have been painting the shell. If I can get some nice weather it should be done next week, but it looks like its supposed to rain here all week.









anyway, I will have some time tonigt to post up what I have been up to!

Later
Kyle


----------



## Poser

What are you planning to display on the PSone screen...just a cloned image or are you gonna play some FF VII. Cmon, you know you want to


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


Goby, you rock...(nuff said)


QFT!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Thanks for the support guys! YOU ROCK!


QFT!







lol

Can't wait to see what you've done on the PSone LCD - I don't know if its the same for VGA as it is for composite, but if it is be prepared for hours of tweaking the display simply to get an image


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
What are you planning to display on the PSone screen...just a cloned image or are you gonna play some FF VII. Cmon, you know you want to









LOL!!! Ya I do! nah....probably just going to display a slideshow of pictures or something, maybe put a big clock or something...

I am going ti use my touchscreen for widgets, pc info(temps, stats, etc..), rocketdock, buttons/shorcuts. Stuff that can be used with a single "tap"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Can't wait to see what you've done on the PSone LCD - I don't know if its the same for VGA as it is for composite, but if it is be prepared for hours of tweaking the display simply to get an image









Ya I have done a bunch of research on the psone thing over at bit-tech. I got the S-video mod to work instantly. I still needed to tweak the screen size, but it was functional. I just need to get a new vid card and then I wqill get the vga mod working. it may be a pita to get it calibrated....but time I got!

Later
Kyle


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
LOL!!! Ya I do! nah....probably just going to display a slideshow of pictures or something, maybe put a big clock or something...

I am going ti use my touchscreen for widgets, pc info(temps, stats, etc..), rocketdock, buttons/shorcuts. Stuff that can be used with a single "tap"









Ya I have done a bunch of research on the psone thing over at bit-tech. I got the S-video mod to work instantly. I still needed to tweak the screen size, but it was functional. I just need to get a new vid card and then I wqill get the vga mod working. it may be a pita to get it calibrated....but time I got!

Later
Kyle

You just plugged it in and it worked?









Any chance I could get the settings off you?


----------



## Nostrano

lol somebody wants the easy way out anyway goby

*fanboy giggles* *YOU ROCK MY SOX!!!* *fanboy giggles*

lol


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
You just plugged it in and it worked?









Any chance I could get the settings off you?









well....there really was no settings.









S-video -> RCA -> headphone jack

and it worked. there was about a 1/4" black border all the way around the picture, but it was pretty clear....not the greatest but it worked. I downloaded powerstrip but havent messed with it yet. I took pics a while ago when I got it working....I'll post pics tonight when I do an update.


----------



## prosser13

I mean your Powerstrip settings









I've got a RCA jack on the screen, a RGA cable, plugging into my graphics card breakout box with a composite input, plugging into the graphics card S-Video port.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
I mean your Powerstrip settings









I've got a RCA jack on the screen, a RGA cable, plugging into my graphics card breakout box with a composite input, plugging into the graphics card S-Video port.


ya, like I said....I didnt even mess with powerstip. I just plugged it in, and forced detection from my video card and the screen came right up.

I believe, I checked the box, "force tv display" in the catalyst control center


----------



## prosser13

Yeah, I've forced detection so it detects it as a TV.

My guess is that your settings have been set up automatically correctly, e.g. Horizontal Back Porch, etc - PowerStrip should display them therefore, and I was hoping for a screenshot so that I could set mine to the same settings yours are to see if my screen will work then


----------



## gobygoby

ya, but when I was messing with the psone screen, I had not yet even downloaded powestrip.....


----------



## todd_beedy

Yet another large amount of time spent reviewing the Goby thead.... good time spent









And you GOTTA get the FF going on the ps1 screen... it would only be right


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
ya, but when I was messing with the psone screen, I had not yet even downloaded powestrip.....

Mine seems to need the settings to be changed?


----------



## prosser13

Do you ever get the feeling you should go sit in the corner with the light off and shout at yourself for half an hour?

Well, I decided to check my connections seeing as yours worked first time. So I replugged it in again, and checked it was pushed into the graphics card properly.

And its working fine









Gobygoby, your an inspiration without telling me what to do









Just to say - the 1cm gap is caused by the resolution. I've dropped mine down to 320x240 or so and its taking up the whole screen, AND the mouse isn't tiny any more.

I wish I could rep you enough


----------



## Nostrano

Dude you have issues lol



















































lol although i did say something different on msn to you please shhhhhhhh- i dont want people to think im wierd


----------



## noxious89123

Huzzah for Goby! May he forever provide us awesome reading material









And do you seriously think anyone would listen to that nitwit over you?? Nevar! Your name hasn't been tarnished


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Do you ever get the feeling you should go sit in the corner with the light off and shout at yourself for half an hour?

Well, I decided to check my connections seeing as yours worked first time. So I replugged it in again, and checked it was pushed into the graphics card properly.

And its working fine









Gobygoby, your an inspiration without telling me what to do









Just to say - the 1cm gap is caused by the resolution. I've dropped mine down to 320x240 or so and its taking up the whole screen, AND the mouse isn't tiny any more.

I wish I could rep you enough









Hey no problem! All it does it a small idea to spark something larger. and thats the purpose of this thread. to spread my ideas, and I also draw ideas from you guys when you make comments.









glad it worked for you! Do you think messing with the vga mod is worth it over the picture of the s-video? I mean do you think picture quality would be with the time investing into it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
Huzzah for Goby! May he forever provide us awesome reading material









And do you seriously think anyone would listen to that nitwit over you?? Nevar! Your name hasn't been tarnished









thanks! <rubbing my name and avatar with chrome polish>


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Hey no problem! All it does it a small idea to spark something larger. and thats the purpose of this thread. to spread my ideas, and I also draw ideas from you guys when you make comments.









glad it worked for you! Do you think messing with the vga mod is worth it over the picture of the s-video? I mean do you think picture quality would be with the time investing into it?

Hmmm...the picture quality is OK, but I've got text on there and its not that great for text.

However, I've heard their much better for images than for text so I'll take a look at putting an image on it and I'll say what I think









EDIT: Well, it looks reasonable but its having a serious problem with colours like dark yellow - they come out bright orange. Again, I'll have a fiddle and get back to you.

EDIT 2:

Changed these options in PowerStrip:

Brightness: 450%
Contrast: -300%
Temperature: 9500k

And it now shows everything as well as my main monitor!

Not bad for £18, not bad at all!

I'll grab some pics in a second


----------



## gobygoby

So here is the next update to my rig.

I'll start off with a little PSOne action since I know everyone is looking forward to it...butdont get your hopes up too much. this is just a little teaser.

I wanted to make sure the screen actually worked, if you remember when I got it, the idiot from ebay shipped it very poorly and arrived scratched. He wouldnt return emails and has since gone to screw many more people before disapearing from the radar, so I am lucky I actually got it where as the other people never recieved there items.

I first tried it with the S-video connection. Basically you have to go like this

S-video > RCA > mic jack > psone screen

I got a picture right away, but havent had the time to configure any settings in Powerstrip. Its a program to get the picture just right on the screen. Well, here are a few pics of it on.














































And unfortunatly thats about all I got for now. As soon as I finish painting the touchscreen, the PSOne is the next mod. So it should come shortly!

So Next I decided I wanted to repaint the shell of the touchscreen because it was scratched and looked crappy, plus I didnt like the color. here are a few before pictures.




























And here are all the parts disassembled and ready for teh first sanding before primer.










The LCD










The buttons










oh ya, and before I start, here is the supplies.

Krylon Chrome color paint, Rustoleum Plastic Primer, and I decided to try something new I have never used before. Plasti-cote Kustom Effex Klear Kote.









And the sand paper. The assorted pack came with P220, P400, P800, 1000. The I also got a pack 0f 2000 grit.










So I started by snading down the plastic to prep for primer, I started with the P220

Getting the original paint off the back support panel. The rest of the shell was a black plastic through and through.










Paint no more!










Close up










The back panel sanded..I have been wet sanding everything.





































One thing that worked nicely instead of a sanding block was a simple and soft dish scrub pad. It allowed for the sand paper to conform to the curves.


----------



## gobygoby

So I did two coats of primer then I went up to the P800. Here are a few pics of the unsanded primer.





































Kinda hard to tell, but these next two have been sanded with the P800.



















Now here is two coats of chrome and sanded down with the 1000.














































Here is the pieces after two more coats of chrome.....well.....it sure doesnt look like the cap. More like a silver. Not exactly what I was wanting...but it looks nice anyway.



















Drying out in the sun...it sure was nice this weekend!





































Then I sanded it down again with 1000, and applied another 2 light coats of chrome. The finish was very smooth, I did try try to sand a piece with 200 but it made the paint look like crap so I left it as is and proceded with the clear coat. Honestly, that last color coat,unsanded was VERY smooth!




























I have taken any mroe pics but I did get 2 coats of clear. I plan on doing about 2 more before the buffing.

So here is the step by step so far.

Wet sand P220 > primer > Primer > Wet sand 800 > chrome > Chrome > Wet sand 1000 > Chrome Chrome > Clear coat> Clear coat> Clear coat> Clear coat

I plan on using these products for buffing, polishing and waxing

1. 3M Perfect it II buffer
2. 3M hand polish
3. Mothers carnuba Wax

thats about all for now!

Later
Kyle


----------



## BrinNutz

Lookin good man...I'll be down in Indy on the 31st and April 1st. Got a party to go to. So, maybe sunday I'll pop over and see your rig in all it's glory, eh?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Lookin good man...I'll be down in Indy on the 31st and April 1st. Got a party to go to. So, maybe sunday I'll pop over and see your rig in all it's glory, eh?


That would probably be cool...just have to check with the boss!


----------



## Herr Sandman

Im sure that i talk for everyone here.... WE WANT MORE! :d
you keep on amazing me goby :d very very nice!


----------



## prosser13

That is awesome









Loving both of the monitor mods - I might put my PSOne LCD back to 640x480, you can see the difference in quality (trust me







) just finished my one too with samurize







- definitely check out samurize









The painting is awesome too, must have taken you hours


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herr Sandman*


Im sure that i talk for everyone here.... WE WANT MORE! :d
you keep on amazing me goby :d very very nice!


Thanks man! how ya been?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


That is awesome









Loving both of the monitor mods - I might put my PSOne LCD back to 640x480, you can see the difference in quality (trust me







) just finished my one too with samurize







- definitely check out samurize









The painting is awesome too, must have taken you hours










samurize huh? I know what it i, but havent messed with it, so its that cool, eh?

painting isnt taking that long. I let it dry for 24 hours between sanding. and the actual painting only takes about 15 minutes. the chrome was a bit tricky to get the hang of, but the clear is going on very well. I dont think I will ever use a different clear coat. and I made a mistake. Kustom Effex isnt made by dupli-color. its made by Plasti-cote.

I was hoping to get teh monitor finished this week but my truck is about to blow up, so I have to fix that and its been raining, so far adn supposed to rain all week, not goof painting weather.


----------



## endo

you may want to read the can of chrome paint my can says not to clear coat


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


samurize huh? I know what it i, but havent messed with it, so its that cool, eh?


Yeah







Surprisingly easy, I picked it up in about 10 minutes after being a n00b for 9









BTW, if you work out/know how to get rid of the black bars around the edge of the screen let me know? Upped the res to 640x480 and the bars are there


----------



## beelzebub_75

Hey goby! My Armor case came in today... that thing is HUGE!!! I'm pretty sure that you were the one to say that it was big, but holy crap! That thing is HUGE!!! You should had have a comparison shot with it and not just with a ruler. Like maybe a wide shot up against the wall or something. I looked at the dimensions before I bought it and didn't think nothing of it, but seeing it right in front of me makes me want to say HUGE!!!

Anyways, keep up the awesome work. I think I'll start painting my case this weekend. Thanx again for the inspiration!


----------



## USlatin

wow...
I think it was about 30 minutes and I only looked at the pictures!


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


Hey goby! My Armor case came in today... that thing is HUGE!!! I'm pretty sure that you were the one to say that it was big, but holy crap! That thing is HUGE!!! You should had have a comparison shot with it and not just with a ruler. Like maybe a wide shot up against the wall or something. I looked at the dimensions before I bought it and didn't think nothing of it, but seeing it right in front of me makes me want to say HUGE!!!

Anyways, keep up the awesome work. I think I'll start painting my case this weekend. Thanx again for the inspiration!










Dude, when mine came in, I had left a note for the UPS guy to set it in the room that's right inside my front door.

So when I came home I had this HUGE box sitting in the room and at first I thought the case was just as big as the box. . I looked at my brother and said "Damn, I think my case is way too big dude."


----------



## Ducky

You are a good painter Goby =]


----------



## Bacchus451

Goby, you alone inspired me to do some case mods to my own armor case. I would post them buy really, they're going to be quite similar to yours







That black metallic color is simply the best color to paint the armor, the DVD Stealth drives is an amazing idea and the PSone screen is something I am going to do as well, but a bit differently. I'm going to look to mount it in some of the empty drive bays I have in the front of my Armor, hopefully it'll work out.

Great work man, keep it going. I've spent hours reading this entire thread, and completely willing to continue doing so.


----------



## b3ar

Congrats on the OCN account, goby!


----------



## huinke3

You said that building aquariums is another hobby of yours, now imagine
the ultimate hobby of incorporating both PC modding and aquariums into 
one. The Greatest PC mod ever..(most dangerous, difficult, courageous and probably the most stupid) I dont know how it could be done but something to think about. how cool would it be to have fishies swimming around in your case. sooo cute haha and maybe it could be used to cool your componets also. just brainstorming.

FIRST POST


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huinke3*


You said that building aquariums is another hobby of yours, now imagine
the ultimate hobby of incorporating both PC modding and aquariums into 
one. The Greatest PC mod ever..(most dangerous, difficult, courageous and probably the most stupid) I dont know how it could be done but something to think about. how cool would it be to have fishies swimming around in your case. sooo cute haha and maybe it could be used to cool your componets also. just brainstorming.

FIRST POST



Quote:



*April 2005: Dutch Modder Robert Stoppel's Aquarium Mod*

Here's a triumph of design and vision: a mod that's also a functioning aquarium. We kid you not: this PC is fully surrounded with water and is connected to outside world through 4 glass cylinders. Cables, connectors and fresh cold air are sent from the furniture to the PC through these tubes. And we think the Neon Tetras are a great touch!












_From:_ www.corsairmicro.com

Welcome to the site, btw!


----------



## huinke3

wow that is amazing. guess i didnt look through the case mods enough before posting.

my very first post.........What a waste.


----------



## chuckcalo

+REP for being Nice, Smart, Dedicated and Creative!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


Hey goby! My Armor case came in today... that thing is HUGE!!! I'm pretty sure that you were the one to say that it was big, but holy crap! That thing is HUGE!!! You should had have a comparison shot with it and not just with a ruler. Like maybe a wide shot up against the wall or something. I looked at the dimensions before I bought it and didn't think nothing of it, but seeing it right in front of me makes me want to say HUGE!!!

Anyways, keep up the awesome work. I think I'll start painting my case this weekend. Thanx again for the inspiration!










Thanks! Ya the Armor compared to my vaio is amazing. like a Hummer to a Mini. and after I crammed all my junk into the Armor....I still could use some more room! I may upgrade to a server closet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


wow...
I think it was about 30 minutes and I only looked at the pictures!


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


You are a good painter Goby =]


Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacchus451*


Goby, you alone inspired me to do some case mods to my own armor case. I would post them buy really, they're going to be quite similar to yours







That black metallic color is simply the best color to paint the armor, the DVD Stealth drives is an amazing idea and the PSone screen is something I am going to do as well, but a bit differently. I'm going to look to mount it in some of the empty drive bays I have in the front of my Armor, hopefully it'll work out.

Great work man, keep it going. I've spent hours reading this entire thread, and completely willing to continue doing so.



I am always happy to help! Please feel free to take advantage of any ideas I used for my mod. Thanks for the kind words!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Congrats on the OCN account, goby!


Thanks, I just wish they would activate it, I want to use it!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckcalo*


+REP for being Nice, Smart, Dedicated and Creative!


you may have to take the rep back for the smart part.....j/k!







thanks!


----------



## gobygoby

ok so here is another update. So I am still waiting to find the right x1600. And also my car died last week too, so I need to find a whole bunch of money under a rock somewhere.









In the mean time I have finished the touchscreen painting mod. It turned out really well and shiny!

I also modded it just a bit. I put some blue LED's inside the case that make the vents glow! pretty sweet, easy and cheap to do.

First I am using an LED system thats ment to plug into a car. If you havent ever ventured over in teh car department at walmart, target or something, you really should. They have all kinds of cool stuff, LEDS, graphics, paints, waxes, lots of good modding stuff! So I was in the automotive stuff at walgreens and they were having a sale on some items. So I picked up a dual blue LED kit. I already had the a/c adaptor for a wall outlet. They also had some 3" blue cathodes too, but I already got that kit like a year ago, just never used it.

So here is the kit










and the a/c adaptor wall inverter thing-a-ma-jig










My plan was to tap into the LCD's power supply, that way I wouldnt have to have another plug.

So here is the LCD cracked open and looking at the plugs connections










LED's on










The wall inverter cracked open










Here is the guts of the LED kit. it came with an on/off switch that I wanted to keep.










the Plug










So I cut off the bottom of the plug so I could use it for the existing switch.



















testing after all the wires are exposed.










Close up of the wall inverter



















Put shrink tubing over it to protect it from shorts when I stick it in the case.










Wiring up the switch



















Switch Placement










Tape to hold down the wires










Lights in place










another one of the switch










LED's on, Lights on










LED's on, Lights off










The back of the stand










Side, LED's on, Lights on









side, LED's on, Lights off










Front, LED's on, Lights on










"The Grill"


----------



## gobygoby

Here are some pictures of the finished shiny LCD.









































































I feel like I am missing a picture or two, so I aill look for them tonight.

enjoy!


----------



## ae804

That looks spectacular!!! Man, i wish i had the time and $$$ to do casemods right...

Great job and keep up the great work!


----------



## b3ar

Itz teh uber1337 sexxorz ftw!

Blech. I feel dirty using leetspeak.


----------



## noxious89123

Dude! That is so unique! :O


----------



## endo

looks sweet. i found your mod rite after i bought my thermaltake armor case and seeing this is what made me decide to paint my case. and i might need to borrow your false wall idea because im really bad with wire management but i think i will do brushed aluminum instead. i also love what you are doing with the touch screen. the whole thing is freaking sick.


----------



## chuckcalo

aahhhhhhhh Would you pimp my PC? =D


----------



## Mun1688

I just went thought each page of this thread and the only thing I have to say is WOW....


----------



## phillipjos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Thanks!

Well the PSOne saga continues......

I love the Armor, was going to buy it, then I found that Thermaltake was coming out with the LCS model. I called thermaltake to find the release date....then searched everyday and found a retailer who finally got it. I would venture to bet I am one of the first to get this case.

Thanks....trust me I _will _keep'em coming. I love pics!









------------------------------------------------------

Todays episode is sponsored by Diet Pepsi and the Indianapolis Colts. GO COLTS! first pre-season game is tonight, 8pm against he Rams.....oh ya baby!!!










-------------------------------------------------------

Update: PSOne LCD
well, I heard back from the guy...







.....He claims its the shippers fault. _and _that I was offered shipping insurance but refused. first of all, it is clearly the sellers fault. because the items were not packaged properly, the item got scratched INSIDE the package. the lcd was not broke in anyway, so this i a no brainer, its the sellers fault. The auction specs clearly stated that shipping insurance was "not offered". I paid within seconds of the auction ending, I was never offered shipping insurance. and, the seller stated the item was shipped out on aug 2nd. I checked the packaging and is dated Aug 3rd. so he lied to me. Basically this guy doesnt want to refund the money. He hasnt said no yet, but eitherway, he is getting a very negative feedback. I have sold things before, only one time did the item I sold arrive DOA...I refunded the money and I was out of $60, no questions asked.







you win some and you lose some.....anyway, lets see what happens today.

-------------------------------------------------------

Update: painting!!! YAY
The 2 coats of primer finished drying, looked pretty good. Now on to painting. The paint is very cool with the metallic finish...however....it goes on very thin. It took me 2 cans to do the first coat, and ran out of paint before I could get to the doors. So today I am going to go and get 3 more cans of the black metallic. cant say yet if I recommend this specific color, as I havent seen the finished result yat. So far I am happy with the primer, the paint seemed to stick just fine. I was originally planning 3 coats of paint....well, without breaking the bank because this stuff goes on pretty thin, I am thinking I will have to cut it back to 2 coats. for two coats of primier it took two cans. the pics are pretty hard to get a good idea of the color. The paint was pretty shiny because it was wet, had the gray primer coat behind it and went on thin, so it looks a little gray, but its pretty dark, I imagine it will get darker as it dries and with a second coat. Now on to the pics!!!!

See here it looks like gunmetal gray, but its actually almost black, I show detail later.





































Close-up, looking pretty good. this is an ok, of the actual color.....oooooh shiny!!



































Flash On








Flash On








Flash Off



































Another Close-up


















Here you can see how dark it is by the contrast with the primer



























Tower finished.



























Oooooooh Specally!


























Hangin out to dry




































I like the paint, howevere like I said, it goes on pretty thin, So I have to get 3 more cans for a total of 5 black to get 2 coats. this little project just went from $30 to $50!

The paint for the most part performed very well. it went on even all over except a few spots that were a littl runny, due to user error!:withstupi

-----------------------------------------------------

Update: 
The motherbaord came today......too bad no one was home to sign for it. So now I have to wait till after work to go get it from the PO. I want to walk out right now and go home and work on my rig...the anticipation is killing me!

Still waiting on my frozen order to get shipped, starting to make me mad. It is being delayed in shipping because they are out of the Swiftech pump. it was "Supposed" to be in almost 2 weeks ago!

I ordered some fun stuff from thinkgeek and got it yesterday. I got the dual Logysis CC UV lights and a laser trip wire spy toy thingy!! thought I would beef up my home security. Dont want anyone takin my rig!!!









Well.....thats it for now!
Kyle


delete -go pittsbugh-


----------



## dmhnc

I'm likin what I'm seein.


----------



## gobygoby

so I got a copy of Vista Business and Office 2007.......

Not sure if I should make the upgrade. Not sure how well the raid drivers would work for my motherboard and/or if I would have a hard time getting other things to work with

Gigabyte shows Vista Raid drivers for my mobo on there Taiwan site but not their US site....wierd.

Taiwan Gigabyte GA-G1975X Drivers

US Gigabyte GA-G1975x Drivers

now I just gotta check for vid card drivers. any reason not to go to vista?

and just found this for my x1900 AIW

Quote:

Note: All-in-Wonder™ boards operate with AMD Windows Vista-Ready Display Drivers under the Windows Vista Operating System. However there is currently no software application which provides TV/Capture functionality for All-in-Wonder™ boards under Windows Vista.
booo....


----------



## prosser13

Did you pay for Vista or get it free?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Did you pay for Vista or get it free?

I got Vista for free. My wifes uncle subscribes to some kind of Microsoft plan where he gets a bunch of licenses for stuff and wasnt going to use thie Vista so he gave it to me, and the Office 2007 is a free student version....My wifes cousin is in college and gets it for free.


----------



## prosser13

Hmmm - I would say go for a dual boot, if you don't like it wipe it off, if you do leave XP on just in case TBH


----------



## gobygoby

Well....I decided to do something a bit crazy. I went for the triple boot.

XP
VISTA
UBUNTU

ordinarily it wouldnt be so bad...but I have to deal with my Raid0+1. I started by intsalling XP first and created 4 partitions.

XP
VISTA
UBUNTU
SWAP

so...I installed XP first and created my Raid array. everything went fine, no problems.

Next I Installed Vista. Went fine to with vista. It picked up my raid, no problem.

So now I am able to dual boot xp or vista. I am a little worried about Ubuntu. I have had time to do that yet. Maybe tonight.

Anyway, thats a little update I have been working on.


----------



## falcon2099

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zerohour*


Nice work. The bent pins shouldn't affect anything as long as they are straight now, I've bent many and put them back in place.


Me too...

TECH TIP: I've found that a great tool to straighten those bent pins is an empty mechanical pencil.


----------



## Herr Sandman

YO Goby ^sup dude?

seriously i modded my case and i think mine rocked but hell *** is this :d this rocks i am so jelous about your watercooling ... mine could use one :d

but i couldent finish my case







well i painted it and all but i had a early cup for a Lanparty... being in a European uber clan is good and all but hell allways need to be on time sow i couldent finish the amors acryll roof








but hey ill start over :d

and ok ill give you the results from the lanparty ... Lrrp (our clan) 10 wins against 10 opponent 0 losses :d
so thats a first price ... sow the not complition of my case wasent sow invane afterall :d

but anyways now you know how i am..
your doing awesome m8 keep on the good work


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


Well....I decided to do something a bit crazy. I went for the triple boot.

XP
VISTA
UBUNTU

ordinarily it wouldnt be so bad...but I have to deal with my Raid0+1. I started by intsalling XP first and created 4 partitions.

XP
VISTA
UBUNTU
SWAP

so...I installed XP first and created my Raid array. everything went fine, no problems.

Next I Installed Vista. Went fine to with vista. It picked up my raid, no problem.

So now I am able to dual boot xp or vista. I am a little worried about Ubuntu. I have had time to do that yet. Maybe tonight.

Anyway, thats a little update I have been working on.










6 days later. . . I reply









Ubuntu is a good Operating system, and it's good you choose to install it last, it has Grub, Grub rocks for multi-boots. As for the RAID, have you tried asking/looking around Ubuntuforums.org?


----------



## prosser13

Saw this and thought of you:

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...ml#post2052978


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trendy* 
6 days later. . . I reply









Ubuntu is a good Operating system, and it's good you choose to install it last, it has Grub, Grub rocks for multi-boots. As for the RAID, have you tried asking/looking around Ubuntuforums.org?

and 3 days later I do!









I scrapped the Ubuntu for this rig. I did a bunch of research on Raids and Linux, and did a bunch of stuff and I couldnt get it working. I have been running Ubuntu on my lappy for a few months I love it and Beryl is the bees knees! too bad windows developers dont make somethign like Beryl!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Saw this and thought of you:

http://www.overclock.net/operating-s...ml#post2052978

Thanks man...but....I am going to scrap dual booting and kill Vista. Vista just isnt 100% bug free for me. Installing a "2nd" HD for storage is causing a bunch of problems, then I realize I cant use my x1900 AIW to watch TV in Vista. I wrote a small thread on that...









So to make things easier, I am just going to do my raid with XP. I amy install an extra HD for Ubuntu later on, but for now I am going to use XP. I was really liking Vista and it seemed faster then XP too. oh well....maybe in a year or so everything will be peachy for the upgrade.

laters,
Kyle


----------



## Rick Arter

never thought of doing the false wall nice man


----------



## dvd0020

WOW! Where to start?...
First of all, I am pretty new at computers. I just built my first one about 3 months ago. I have an antec mid tower right now and just ordered this TT Armor case (silver). I googled this case to find reviews and what people have thought about it etc. and came across this forum (never heard of "Overclock btw... I'm a n00b remember







) I went through 2 packs of marlboros and a 12 pack of Dr. Pepper (best soda ever btw) and FINALLY got to this point.

ANYWAYS... right to the point... Amazing! I didn't realize there was sooo much you could do to a case, and you take it to the next level. I have come up with some ideas for when my armor showes up, just from reading this thread. Thanks for the ideas from the other peeps posting also! Thank you so much for the details, ideas, and time you have put into this thread. I may pm you for some questions on things you did that I didn't quite understand, along with some things I have had already.

Thank you,
David


----------



## trendy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


and 3 days later I do!









I scrapped the Ubuntu for this rig. I did a bunch of research on Raids and Linux, and did a bunch of stuff and I couldnt get it working. I have been running Ubuntu on my lappy for a few months I love it and Beryl is the bees knees! too bad windows developers dont make somethign like Beryl!

Thanks man...but....I am going to scrap dual booting and kill Vista. Vista just isnt 100% bug free for me. Installing a "2nd" HD for storage is causing a bunch of problems, then I realize I cant use my x1900 AIW to watch TV in Vista. I wrote a small thread on that...









So to make things easier, I am just going to do my raid with XP. I amy install an extra HD for Ubuntu later on, but for now I am going to use XP. I was really liking Vista and it seemed faster then XP too. oh well....maybe in a year or so everything will be peachy for the upgrade.

laters,
Kyle


Ubuntu + XP works great, just install Ubuntu last and on a separate hard drive or you might run into problems (NTFS hates to be resized and will not get smaller without taking down something with it; IE: bookmarks, program settings, etc).

I'm scared man, I just bought Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit. . . I hope it will allow me to OC just as well as XP did.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


never thought of doing the false wall nice man


Thanks, I thought it was a pretty good idea too!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvd0020*


WOW! Where to start?...
First of all, I am pretty new at computers. I just built my first one about 3 months ago. I have an antec mid tower right now and just ordered this TT Armor case (silver). I googled this case to find reviews and what people have thought about it etc. and came across this forum (never heard of "Overclock btw... I'm a n00b remember







) I went through 2 packs of marlboros and a 12 pack of Dr. Pepper (best soda ever btw) and FINALLY got to this point.

ANYWAYS... right to the point... Amazing! I didn't realize there was sooo much you could do to a case, and you take it to the next level. I have come up with some ideas for when my armor showes up, just from reading this thread. Thanks for the ideas from the other peeps posting also! Thank you so much for the details, ideas, and time you have put into this thread. I may pm you for some questions on things you did that I didn't quite understand, along with some things I have had already.

Thank you,
David



Thanks David! Glad you enjoyed my thread. I didnt want to do a crazy custom case or anything like some do. Mine was more practical and usable mods. Similar to d3daim's mod. This was my first real build as well. I 2 years ago I didnt even realize you could build you own computer. I always just got one from circuit city/best buy. Then I saw a computer that a guy built himself and did tons of research and found the world of overclocking and modding. I really enjoyed building this computer, and wish I could do another one.....but I dont think my wife will let me spend more money on computer stuff for a while.







Anyway, if you need any help, let me know!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


Ubuntu + XP works great, just install Ubuntu last and on a separate hard drive or you might run into problems (NTFS hates to be resized and will not get smaller without taking down something with it; IE: bookmarks, program settings, etc).

I'm scared man, I just bought Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit. . . I hope it will allow me to OC just as well as XP did.


Ya I was running into issues with my raid setup. My plan now is to get a seperate drive and install in on that.

I found how my 5th storage drive was getting corrupted. For some reason everytime I would install a new program, it would screw up that drive and make it unreadable. It would work fine until I installed something. Not sure how to fix that issue...


----------



## dvd0020

Hey man, when do we get another update. I can't wait!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dvd0020* 
Hey man, when do we get another update. I can't wait!!

Ya I am sure....I dont really want to do the PSOne mod until I get the X1600 card. My car died a few weeks ago, so pretty much all our funds have to go to that. havent really had much time for anything else really.

I know that I am going to build a stand for my touchscreen monitor to raise it up to the same height as the Dells. Trying to come up with a plan for that.....I thought about trying to use more of the Diamond plate somehow.

Later
Kyle


----------



## dvd0020

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Ya I am sure....I dont really want to do the PSOne mod until I get the X1600 card. My card died a few weeks ago, so pretty much all our funds have to go to that. havent really had much time for anything else really.

I know that I am going to build a stand for my touchscreen monitor to raise it up to the same height as the Dells. Trying to come up with a plan for that.....I thought about trying to use more of the Diamond plate somehow.

Later
Kyle

Sick! That diamond plate really helped with these ideas. GENIUS! Sorry about the car man. Hope that goes better for you.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Ya I am sure....I dont really want to do the PSOne mod until I get the X1600 card. My card died a few weeks ago, so pretty much all our funds have to go to that. havent really had much time for anything else really.

I know that I am going to build a stand for my touchscreen monitor to raise it up to the same height as the Dells. Trying to come up with a plan for that.....I thought about trying to use more of the Diamond plate somehow.

Later
Kyle

Did you mean "card" or "car"?

If you meant "card" who's helping you with funs, would they help me too? lol!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trendy* 
Did you mean "card" or "car"?

If you meant "card" who's helping you with funs, would they help me too? lol!









lol...









oops, I ment car, as in Toyota 4-runner.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
lol...









oops, I ment car, as in Toyota 4-runner.

And I meant "funds" not "funs" lol!

Hope the car thing works out. I'm 18 and still don't even have my permit. . . lmao

Long story, but I'm getting it next week.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trendy* 
And I meant "funds" not "funs" lol!

Hope the car thing works out. I'm 18 and still don't even have my permit. . . lmao

Long story, but I'm getting it next week.









Thanks, ya it worked out. I sold it on ebay, and got enough for a down payment, and My sister is going to sell use their mini-van (the wife wanted it







)

its an 05 Toyota Sienna. I wanted an FJ cruiser....but nooooooo!







oh well, I am sure it will be nice for trips and stuff with my son.


----------



## prosser13

Wanna see more Goby now!









What else have you got planned then


----------



## CorpussStalker

Nice work man








Been here a year and only noticed this thread now lol
An inspiration to use all


----------



## meanmachine

Goby
What is wrong with your ride? See you should live closer to Bloomington then you could have gotten it fixed for just the price of parts








Anyway I finally started my first case mod nothing special just an old case I had around the house. Cut the side panel with a dragon design and adding blowholes
but later when I get more funding I will take on a bigger project. I am still learning the ropes on this stuff.
I think my next case will be a scratch build from the ground up but it is mainly thanks to you and the other great modders on this site that gave me the push to do it.

Hope everything goes well on your car.


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Wanna see more Goby now!









What else have you got planned then









Well....

1. PSOne mod...someday








2. Build stand for the touchscreen
3. Build "shelves" for my creture speakers so they sit on my LCDs.

not sure after that. might be done!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Nice work man








Been here a year and only noticed this thread now lol
An inspiration to use all









Thanks!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meanmachine* 
Goby
What is wrong with your ride? See you should live closer to Bloomington then you could have gotten it fixed for just the price of parts








Anyway I finally started my first case mod nothing special just an old case I had around the house. Cut the side panel with a dragon design and adding blowholes
but later when I get more funding I will take on a bigger project. I am still learning the ropes on this stuff.
I think my next case will be a scratch build from the ground up but it is mainly thanks to you and the other great modders on this site that gave me the push to do it.

Hope everything goes well on your car.

Thanks for the offer. I believe the head gasket leaked coolant into the engine mixing with the oil. I was going to fix it myself, but it had 172,000 miles and other various imperfections, and thought it would be best to get a mini van for the family. yippee.







I wish I could have kept it everyone always needs a good beater and hauler! oh well. Like I said I sold it for enough fo a downpayment on the minivan.

Be sure to make a build log on you you case!


----------



## meanmachine

yeah everyone needs a beater around I think I have like 10 of them...LOL
not really beater but they are old like me







. My youngest has already claimed 3 of them the 49 chevy pick up , them 54 pontiac and my 68 goat but at least he has an interest.
I have been taking pictures of the things I have done but I am not sure about a build log at this point. Just in case it goes way wrong, but I will make one just so you can have a good laugh if for no other reason









Hmmm Mini van does this make you a soccer mom? LOL Don't feel bad I drive a full sized custom van now because of the kids. but hey it could be worse you could be walking.

Oh !,Fry's and I will be seeing each other on the 23rd














I love that place.


----------



## AK-efekt

you are my hero goby, ever since i started reading you build log when i was bored at work iv just been pumped to do my own lol, so i just went out and bought a thermaltake armour also.

cant wait to get started, il try and make it look good like yours


----------



## Kr1zZ3rN

O.M.F.G Thats amazing! I wish i had one =( I only have the NZXT nemesis elite and it is hard to mod =(


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-efekt*


you are my hero goby, ever since i started reading you build log when i was bored at work iv just been pumped to do my own lol, so i just went out and bought a thermaltake armour also.

cant wait to get started, il try and make it look good like yours










Good luck!, Make a build log and let us all know how it goes!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kr1zZ3rN*


O.M.F.G Thats amazing! I wish i had one =( I only have the NZXT nemesis elite and it is hard to mod =(


Thanks!


----------



## Yarodia

Hey gobygoby nice work man!

Was googling to find the right version of the Armor case for my needs and stumbled across your thread. Ended up reading it all day ( started about 10am 28th just finished about 12:30am 29th ) i'm a slow reader and took lots of breaks + followed lots of links









Somewhere through reading this I found the answer to my question and placed an order for the Armor LCS Black, it was never going to stay stock for long but you gave me lots more idea's so I thought i'd drop you a quick note of appreciation for all the hard work you put into making the thread and inspiring peeps along the way









Cheers & keep up the good work
Yarodia


----------



## PatSharp

Hey, great job on your case, you've shown that hard work and commitment really pays off! Read through the whole thread, was surprised to get to the end and it wasn't finished! Amazing, keep up the hard work!!

Pat


----------



## aquavortex1

my first post!









Hi guys i read this post and was inspired to paint my case and add the fake wall along with the diamond plate on the upper brace. Nice work Goby. By the way my name is also Kyle. LOL. I ended up using the stock pump and radiator but I am getting a new pump because the flow rate is horrible. oops I think I made the picture to big.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Welcome








It looks nice


----------



## zogg

Awesome work man. Move to Los Angeles if you really love Fry's Electronics, then you can go to all three that are in a 30 miles radius =D - and their crazy Alice in Wonderland / Aliens themes.


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I havent had much time to stop by lately, but I still have some small projects planned for the rig.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquavortex1* 
my first post!









Hi guys i read this post and was inspired to paint my case and add the fake wall along with the diamond plate on the upper brace. Nice work Goby. By the way my name is also Kyle. LOL. I ended up using the stock pump and radiator but I am getting a new pump because the flow rate is horrible. oops I think I made the picture to big.

wow, that looks really nice. Its amaizing how nice it looks when the wires are hidden.







Nice job!


----------



## l3ebs

any new updates goby?

i love your armor sooo much...


----------



## ae804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3ebs*


any new updates goby?

i love your armor sooo much...


Kinda wondering the same thing.....


----------



## IowaState15

Well i just read all 75 pages + 4 posts and I have to say:

IT WAS TOTALLY WORTH IT!

The next build I do ( my second one ever







) I will definitely be stealing some of your ideas!

WOW!


----------



## gobygoby

Hey guys....sorry "Long time no see"









my life has been unbelievably busy! Sorry I currently dont have any updates. Havt had a chance to mod in a long time. I actually have a few parts thats been sitting on my desk for a month or so that I still have to add.

I plan on building a base for my touchscreen monitor out of the left over diamond plate. Now that things are starting to slow down at the end of the summer, I should have some more time. yay!

I miss the OC clan...this is the first time I have even been back to the site since my last post.

oh...and feel free to steal any ideas you like....and if you have any questions feel free to contact me, I am more then happy to help!

Peace out!
Kyle


----------



## darkjediii

what happened to the PS one screen? is it mounted yet?


----------



## archangelabove

GOBY !!! I miss your updates!! I need pictures to satisfy my lust for sexy computer work.


----------



## CorporalAris

This is by far one of the coolioist things I have ever seen. I just read through it all. OMG> You is mucho amazing!!! lol. Can't wait for the PSONE mod.


----------



## Gandi800

Awesome rig, it's stuff like this that makes me excited to mod!


----------



## gobygoby

thanks for the comments guys.!









on a side note: dang, pulled for the stickies.







oh well, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## roadrage150

It's under the sticky "showcased work logs". Admin and the directors decided that there should be no more that 3 stickies per forum, which I think made the site look more professional.

Anyway, the armor looks great!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roadrage150* 
It's under the sticky "showcased work logs". Admin and the directors decided that there should be no more that 3 stickies per forum, which I think made the site look more professional.

Anyway, the armor looks great!

ah! Thanks! I didnt realize that.


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle!!! Haha Ltns Yo!


----------



## Fraz

Well, I just read every single post, from page one. Well done Goby. Amazing build so far, I just wish you were quicker XD
Well done for getting this far, you need to sponsor your newer updates though, as your mascots and sponsorships seem to be wearing out.
Great thread, and great detailed explainations.
Inspiring man, just great!


----------



## loop0001

well...holy crap man, simply put very impressed, -since it's a bit redundant to go on about praising you, no offense but everyone has said everything already... just add me to the pool lol
you are definitely not afraid to change anything you run into that is for sure
so kudos, and continue to have fun


----------



## champyg

Quote:

I put some white paper on the inside on the tape to hold it together. Didnt want the paint to get on the outside because I dont plan on paint the original paint.
















hey goby. i was just wondering how you managed to get the window out. i can see its held in with little pop rivets. did you have to put your own back in afterwards or can they be reused? if not, how would i go about putting new ones back in?


----------



## prosser13

If it's pop riveted then just use a riveter and new rivets and rivet it back in









Or use bolts...


----------



## prosser13

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
EDIT: Wrong thread









I wanna know what you wrote!


----------



## Nostrano

Is this ever going to be finished?


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Is this ever going to be finished?

lol...no. not in this lifetime. baby #2 is on the way!


----------



## prosser13

He's posting, he's posting!

Quick, WE HAVE AN UPDATE.

(Sorry, I was dreaming)


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gobygoby*


lol...no. not in this lifetime. baby #2 is on the way!











Kyle, ***? You poppin them out quick!!


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Kyle, ***? You poppin them out quick!!


lol....ya, not by choice. We like to practice a lot!


----------



## meanmachine

gobygoby
Hey bro! yeah I have not been on here for a while. I wanted to do some airbrushing on the outside and inside of my case so I thought I had better learn how to first









I am not as bad at airbrushing as I thought I would be. Here are a couple of pics.

























plus I have a lot more. found around my area the college kids love the airbrushed cases.
Longest one took and hour and I was paid 300 bucks for painting the pic on his case.

Still waiting to see your finished piece. and I take it you have another young one on the way well congrats on that..

Still need to get up your way and hang out.


----------



## V12v12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noxious89123* 
I think many other people will tell you that isnt a good water cooling setup. Theres far too many blocks which will reduce flow, and each block heats the water more and more, so the last block in the loop wont do much for cooling.

Also makinig tubing smaller then bigger isnt good as that will reduce flow.

Most WC's recommend against even a NB block, so definitely dont get a RAM and SB block.

It would also be really really awful trying to get tubes in there.

I'm in 99% agreement... I've been WC'ing for a long time and the CPU/GPU are and should be the the ONLY blocks in the loop. Copper sinks will suffice for anything else. Plus the most blocks = more connections = exponential leakage increase. A MCP655 (or clone Dtek etc.) will easily handle the back pressure increase from going from 1/2" to 3/8." For a while I ran 5/8" from the pump to Heatercore, which was nice, but when you have to work inside the case those tubes get in the way, it's a nightmare. That and any movement of the tubes (1/2" is much more rigid than 3/8" in my exp) creates increased potential for leaks and etc... Not that it's a huge issue, but it's annoying...


----------



## wastedtime

Phew 78 pages. It took me forever to go through this thing. A perfect example of a case mod done right







. Way to go man great job..


----------



## Firann

I just read all 78 pages! Goby you are an inspiration


----------



## gobygoby

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the comments. I really wish I could do more modding...but just dont have the time...or money.







One of these days, I'll get to that PSone mod. I am getting the itch to build another monster machine...but that'll be the day!


----------



## BrinNutz

I think I'm the only one that saw it in person...eh?


----------



## TerrorX

Ahh dead pics:'(


----------



## CyberDruid

I know...so sad...


----------



## mega_option101

Where are the pics.........


----------



## gobygoby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Where are the pics.........










well....I didnt renew my hosting service. I am shopping around for something cheaper. I may try to host myself. It will be back up...just not sure when


----------



## prosser13

Goby...

Did you realise this thread has 150,000+ views?























A true legend - both person and mod


----------



## bentleya

i just wish my work log was this busy


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
i just wish my work log was this busy

Thats because gobygoby translates to READ READ


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Thats because gobygoby translates to READ READ









and what do you mean my this


----------



## Pheatton

I ws soo looking foward to see the pics....


----------



## dustandechoes91

Is this the case with green coolant, all the lights, and all the little individual LEDs on the metal strip in the window? Ive been searching for that thread for a while, and have literally gone through every post on the 1st two pages.


----------



## ail45

nope, i think you mean d3daiM's mod

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-co...lativ-mod.html

its amazing


----------



## gobygoby

Hey guys....hopefully some of you are still subscribed.









I am in the process of getting my pictures back up for you guys to reference.

Updates:
so far two of my raptors have failed.







I am currently running my raid 0+1 with 3 drives...







I have a mobo fan dying on me that makes a horrible noise ( bad bearing)I have added another storage HD (total now 6). Thats about it....oh yeah, I sold that touch screen monitor. I really wasnt using it and I think I am gonna get a 22" dell here sometime to add to the 19's.

If my life were busy before its even more busy now. I have moved and we had our 2nd child.

Anyway, I am going to try and get all my pics up in the next week or so...

Later,
Kyle

Edit: the first 40 pages now have images back.


----------



## whe3ls

sad to hear about the drives but i love or case


----------



## BrinNutz

Kyle,

Funny thing, I was just wondering how the hell you've been.

Congrats on the 2nd kid!

Hope all is well man!


----------



## wastedtime

Yeh goby is back







. Congratulations on the second kid

and yes. I am still subscribed and I look forward to you finishing this mod









EDIT: Sorry about the raptors


----------



## Nostrano

Holy Revival!

Pics of its current state?


----------



## Gremlin

Sorry guys, Domain expired December 24th.. just reactivated it.. Images should reappear soon


----------



## wildfire99

lol this has been lieing dormant in my suscriptions for long time


----------



## Gremlin

LOL! Well Goby still has to update that last few pages with the right links...pages 41 and on..

I just loved this piece of work so much.. So I got the images hosted for him.


----------



## Kasper

This thread is pwnz I'd love to see the current state of this machine.

Any chance of some pics?


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gobygoby* 
Thanks!!!! Yeah, I know, its just the inside of the case. But I am anal, if I am going to do something I have to do it the best.....its a blessing and a curse at the same time!

------------------------

Now for the good news! And there is LOTS of it!

Like I said in an earlier post, I went out of town for the weekend. Well, upon driving north out of Indianapolis, I noticed we have Fry's Electronics store!!!!!!!!!!!!














. I almost turned around and made my wife go, but she probably wouldnt have liked that.

Well, since I had the day to myself I drove over there today after work. Let me say this

OMG!!!!!!

That store is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Imagine this. Its twice the size as best buy and has 10 million more things then a radio shack.!!!!!! nearly the entire store is devoted to computer stuff. They also have office furniture, books, TV's, TV audio....but the majority is computer stuff!!!!!! and LOTS of it. I was in heaven. This is truly the mothership for computer nerds! I love it! Here are some pics. Sorry for the bad quality, they were taken with a camera phone.

Fry's Electronics









This whole wall was nothing but mobo's......wow!









Lots of LED fans!









This whole isle was all cases. I saw the Cooler Master Stacker 830...and wow, thast an awesome case. Lots of nice cases. I also saw one of my other favs. Raidmax RX-9. too many to choose from!









Here was a big section with mainly air cooling stuff...CPU heatsings, fans, etc....the Water cooling stuff was a bit lacking though. Only one VGA block, NO cpu block, no coolant...only a few complete setups.

Water Cooling








Air Cooling









and for the last few pics.....HOLY VIDEO CARDS BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!
Right side








LeftSide


----------

